# Akame Ga Kiru



## Spirit King (May 23, 2012)

*Akame Ga Kiru*
​
Action, Adventure, Fantasy, Romance, Shounen, Tragedy

3



> Tatsumi is a fighter who just got robbed by a pretty girl, but his luck seems to be looking up, as another pretty girl has taken him in. What he doesn't know is that this girl is about to be visited by a family of assassins (including the girl who robbed him) and they might be the good guys, and be recruiting...



Dis manga, after the latest chapter, I can already see this being a very enjoyable battle shounen. The quote at the end of the previous chapter pretty much sums it. "Because of their power when Teigu Users clash  "death" is called to the field, even in this battle *there are no exceptions*". Shit proceeds to hit the fan. 

Considering how this manga is it's pretty much safe to say 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyone but the main character is fair gain to be killed off, quite gruesomely too.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (May 23, 2012)

I started reading this series last week and it's definitely good. 
A mangaka that's not afraid to kill off the good guys is  good stuff in my book
if it moves the plot forward.

Considering I just read ch9....  no that's not tears it's just rain is in me eyes.

It's series like this where you don't know who will be killed of next that brings that tense feeling in every fight that makes reading worth while.

So far I'm expecting good things from this series (I'm almost tempted to look up to vol 5 to see who bites the dust, but part of me does not want to ruin the surprise)

This and City of Darkness (full color awesome fighting manhwa that is worth checking out... also why is there no thread for CoD? or maybe I missed it) are on my anticipated to read list.


----------



## dream (May 23, 2012)

Wow, finished reading the first chapter of this.  So far I'm highly intrigued by this.  Didn't expect the twist at the end at all. :33


----------



## Coteaz (May 23, 2012)

I expected it to be some generic fighting series. Was pleasantly surprised at how dark and gruesome it is.


----------



## Bleach (May 23, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> I expected it to be some generic fighting series. Was pleasantly surprised at how dark and gruesome it is.



Dark and gruesome? I'm in


----------



## dream (May 23, 2012)

I just finished reading chapter 9 of volume 2.  

This manga is incredible.


----------



## Bleach (May 23, 2012)

Just finished the first chapter and well...



Seems good so far


----------



## dream (May 23, 2012)

Thankfully we should be getting chapters quickly since the RAWs are up to volume 5.


----------



## Spirit King (May 23, 2012)

Seems a general class fighter (lol at authority equals ass kicking), is on the way, she probably won't fight the hero's directly, since lets be honest they'd die and probably a lot too.

Ahh it's so refreshing looking at a battle shounen in a way where main characters can actually die and not under rare, extreme cases or old people. It's pretty much the theme of this manga by now that death will be following our main character, in both the questionably good and bad.

It's cool it has some of those shounen staples in a more seinen background, it's still about a comparitively weak boy growing to be strong enough to be top tier (or general class), but this time his friends don't have plot armour, so when shit hits the fan it really hits the fan.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (May 23, 2012)

Haven't seen it posted yet. Chapter 10 was released not to long ago.

*Akame ga Kill!* [| Chapter 10 |]

Seems you would be correct on your guess Spirit King

*Spoiler*: __ 




Esdese and the 3 Sanjuushi/Beast Warrior, so I forsee a lot of death.
Oh and if I was a betting man I'll put down $100 on Akame being killed,
but then that might be to cliche/expected. 
Who knows the mangaka might pull a partial Kurono and kill the protagonist after he reaches GAR status. 

Also I'm to weak willed..... just started looking at volumes 4 and 5.
Damn it!

Real spoiler below

*Spoiler*: __ 




Hot damn I did not see that happening! Had to check out some cafe posts
to make sure but it seems that Esdese  falls in love with Tatsumi..... 
Esdese is the badass genral woman.... who is insanely powerful.
She doesn't know that Tatsumi is her enemy, so it will be interesting.
Oh and there is of couse good guy deaths, but those are to good to spoil.


----------



## Coteaz (May 23, 2012)

Boiling people to death in a giant cauldron? Um...wow.


----------



## Succubus (May 23, 2012)

this ain't fuckin shounen 

two weeks ago Ive started read this.. pretty good so far! Esdese is so fuckin awesome I fell in love with her


----------



## dream (May 23, 2012)

Chapter ten was awesome.  I loved it when the Emperor recommended the Prime Minister as being the subject of Esdese's love interest, the look on the Prime Minister's face was magnificent.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (May 24, 2012)

Bikko said:


> this ain't fuckin shounen
> 
> two weeks ago Ive started read this.. pretty good so far! Esdese is so fuckin awesome I fell in love with her



Ultimate Bro Fists! 

The image below is not what I consider a spoiler, as it is just a full page panel dedicated to showing her cute blushing face (but since it's from vol4 I put it in spoilers) 


*Spoiler*: __ 









And Coteaz not just boiling, but lowering the temp too.


----------



## dream (May 24, 2012)

Lord Omnicent said:


> Ultimate Bro Fists!
> 
> The image below is not what I consider a spoiler, as it is just a full page panel dedicated to showing her cute blushing face (but since it's from vol4 I put it in spoilers)
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Is it wrong that I really want the MC and her to end up together?


----------



## Spirit King (May 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Is it wrong that I really want the MC and her to end up together?


Spoilers for raws

*Spoiler*: __ 




She certainly wants the MC..., though I wouldn't be surprised if her sadist axe crazy tendencies put him of...

Still though she seems more than willing to aid him in acquiring General class (since that was one of the main reasons she chose him, outside of his smile lol, because people with general class potential are obviously extremely low.)


----------



## dream (May 24, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Spoilers for raws
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Here's to hoping that he can reform her a bit... 

Still, the pairing, if the girl survives, is probably going to be the main character and the girl with the poison sword who I find to be relatively boring.


----------



## hadou (May 24, 2012)

I think it is clear that the psycho sadist woman will fall in love with the boy.


----------



## Spirit King (May 24, 2012)

hadou said:


> I think it is clear that the psycho sadist woman will fall in love with the boy.



Yeah it's pretty obvious from the looking for a husband angle. Whats more of a question is whether she'll survive this story, because really she's done more than enough crap that a a heroic sacrifice and repentance could loom over her head even if she becomes "good", though I don't think this manga cares too much about the whole morality aspect, .



Eternal Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah it does seem that way. They seem to be getting a lot of development though, latest raw has them stuck on a deserted island together.

I wonder if that girl will be getting stronger during the series because as far as I can tell she ain't General class, granted there's only 3 characters so far confirmed to be. he and Esdese would be a force to be reconned with should he join forces with her when he acquires General class.


----------



## dream (May 24, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Yeah it's pretty obvious from the looking for a husband angle. Whats more of a question is whether she'll survive this story, because really she's done more than enough crap that a a heroic sacrifice and repentance could loom over her head even if she becomes "good", though I don't think this manga cares too much about the whole morality aspect, .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It seems a bit unlikely that she will survive. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Them on a deserted island together?  

She should get stronger. :33

What I want to see is the Grand General, at the very least he should be as strong as Esdese.  Also, I wonder if Esdese has any hidden motives.


----------



## Spirit King (May 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It seems a bit unlikely that she will survive.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe I should have worded the post better but him and Esdese are on the deserted island together, unless your actually unhappy about that which I'd find a bit weird.


----------



## dream (May 24, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should have worded the post better but him and Esdese are on the deserted island together, unless your actually unhappy about that which I'd find a bit weird.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ah, I thought you meant him and the poison sword girl.




I've read volume 5 so could you point me in the direction of the latest raws?


----------



## Excalibur (May 24, 2012)

Currently reading Chapter 4. Good manga so far..


----------



## Spirit King (May 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Latest Chapter, I haven't really read that much of the raws

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1605188231

You have any idea what his Teigu does, I never really found out.


----------



## dream (May 24, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Latest Chapter, I haven't really read that much of the raws
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I really don't want her to die now. 

The main characters or that guy Esdese and the MC saw before it switched to deserted island?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



She killed 400,000 people by burning them alive, and then some. If she's reformed I'll be soured. She should be killed.

This story is great though. I'm liking it so far and I've been wanting a "medeival" manga for so long. Other than stuff like Vinland Saga.


----------



## dream (May 24, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Fully reformed, I wouldn't like that either.  But reformed in the sense that she will work against the Empire is enough.  

I really really hope that the Rebellion is corrupt as well to a degree, story could end up being even more amazing if that was the case.


----------



## Dullahan (May 25, 2012)

This manga is awesome. Not usual shounen stuff both in plot and tone. Has  pretty good MC too. It's too bad the former PM and his daughter got killed (especially in such a horrible way). Spear (I think) sounds like she could have been pretty interesting if not major character.


----------



## dream (May 25, 2012)

Decent chapter, can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Story is full of monsters hiding in human suits.


----------



## dream (May 25, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Story is full of monsters hiding in human suits.



That it is.


----------



## Succubus (May 25, 2012)

Lord Omnicent said:


> Ultimate Bro Fists!
> 
> The image below is not what I consider a spoiler, as it is just a full page panel dedicated to showing her cute blushing face (but since it's from vol4 I put it in spoilers)
> 
> ...



bro fist!! <3 dam so cute I dunno that she's evil but seems everyone love her 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think they'll end up together, Tatsumi does like Esdese but he still wouldn't forgive.. what if his crew tries to kill her but will stopped by tatsumi? probably not

he has Akame 




btw, this manga has such a weird title


----------



## dream (May 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Tatsumi x Esdese will happen.


----------



## Spirit King (May 25, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Probably gonna need a twist in the morality scope of this manga for that to happen, either he won't give a shit about what she's done, or it becomes a lesser of two evils sort of scenario.

As things are she can be considered about as "evil" as anyone else he's killed which his comrades will obviously point out.


----------



## dream (May 25, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




It isn't so far-fetched, the main character himself is a killer.  He may dress it by claiming to kill the corrupt but at the end of the day he still kills.  And if I remember correctly wasn't Akame herself a killer before for the Empire, she probably killed quite a few innocent people as well.  Esdese is worse than Akame ever was but Akame does set a prior precedent.  

/shipper mode activate

Akame is just flat out boring.


----------



## Spirit King (May 25, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



While this is true Edese activatively enjoys killing and torturing people (many of which are likely innocent), the MC doesn't mind what he does but certainly doesn't enjoy it. Akame never really enjoyed what she did, which is really the defining separation between the two. The MC is like the average soldier they don't like (though they may not mind it) killing and try to justify their actions through patriotism defending the weak etc. Esdese is more like someone you find in a war crimes prison, the messed up kind you'd never want to meet. She's awesome but also crazy.... and quite messed up in the head, so there's obviously going to be some major road blocks in their relationship.

Namely some sort of remorse for the peoples she's killed while likely getting off on that fact, and even then a large amount of people would likely still want her dead, which would likely mean him opposing them.


----------



## hadou (May 25, 2012)

The psycho sadist woman will fall in love with the boy, but it will be a one-way-street sort of deal, since the main character won't get down on her being a such a cruel killer. Then the women will see another character, possible Akame as a barrier in her quest for love, and thus a fight will ensue. In the end Edese will die in a cruel-sweet fashion.


----------



## dream (May 25, 2012)

hadou


----------



## dream (May 27, 2012)

As long as we get a chapter every week I will be content.


----------



## Spirit King (May 28, 2012)

New chapters out,

It came from this hilarious video.


----------



## dream (May 28, 2012)

I couldn't help but laugh when Esdese said that she will make the guy hurt the next time he tries to bribe her by shoving the coins in his eyes. 

Braht is incredible.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 28, 2012)

Brad you fucking badass.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2012)

Just started reading the manga today. I didn't think I'd come across a scene where someone would break the 4th wall (Ch.4's mentioning of other manga series within the magazine Akame is published in ....*counts 7 titles I'm very familiar with* )


----------



## Dullahan (May 29, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Not necessarily slowed down but probably, the new guys who are doing (of which it's their only project currently), brought out a chapter every 2 days. There's some other people who do scan it too, but like you it's unlikely they'll keep up the pace for very long.



Makes sense. Still it's pretty phenomenal rate to release at and still have decent-good quality.



Eternal Goob said:


> I couldn't help but laugh when Esdese said that she will make the guy hurt the next time he tries to bribe her by shoving the coins in his eyes.
> 
> Braht is incredible.



I found that amusing too. :rofl 
She's one of least type of people who care that sort of thing. Plus Esdese's General, money is not an issue.



Kira Yamato said:


> Just started reading the manga today. I didn't think I'd come across a scene where someone would break the 4th wall (Ch.4's mentioning of other manga series within the magazine Akame is published in ....*counts 7 titles I'm very familiar with* )



Yeah, I'm surprised at how many series read from this particular magazine. I'd probably just buy if was released here english.


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

Braht is amazing, it's a damn shame that he will die.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 29, 2012)

I'm starting to really like this manga, and will probably put it down on my regular reading list. Brad (Braht but I'll call him Brad ) is just amazing. I love his teigu, it's my fav so far. And his spear is just so damn cool.

Shame about that though, Eternal.


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

I want to know just how much longer this manga will go on, hopefully will continue for years and years.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2012)

Pretty entertaining battle thus far and I can't believe it's going to reach fit's climax next chapter.


----------



## dream (May 29, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Pretty entertaining battle thus far and I can't believe it's going to reach fit's climax next chapter.



I'm rather liking the fast pace of the fights.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



There are 3 teigu users there so 2 of them are dying anyway, so if Brad dies one of the others is going down with him. I'm inclined to think it's Rivers, and the little kid surives. As Sansa said on sunday, the worst ones always come back alive.


----------



## dream (Jun 3, 2012)

Braht 

I'm really liking the Teigu that Tatsumi has.  Anyways, now we can start getting to the fun stuff.


----------



## rhino25 (Jun 3, 2012)

Cool manga. I'm enjoying it so far!

@chap 14: I was certain that item incased in rock he was carrying around at the beginning was the teigu that Tatsumi was going to use in the future. Maybe they can use multiple? 

Also, characters are dying off too damn quick! Lol can't get too attached to anyone in this manga...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2012)

And another Night Raid member bites the dust. I just didn't think it would be a mutual kill. Seeing Tatsumi not only use that Teigu but have it further evolve in the process was a nice development.


----------



## Dullahan (Jun 3, 2012)

Great chapter, but Braht. He went out manly at least. 

Surprised that Tatsumi would inherit Incursio, the backstory on it was pretty interesting too. Wonder if means that the Dragon is still alive...


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 3, 2012)

I love this manga.

Holy shit I love this manga.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 8, 2012)

I've got this manga down to a T now. Here's how it'll go:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wave will die a bloody, brutal death because he's the nicest guy there. The mask guy from the incineration squad will be a berserk raging monstrosity. The girl with the teddy bear will die. 

One member of Night Raid will also die.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 9, 2012)

I'll pick this back up when the scans get to chapter 17. 




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Chapter 26.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 9, 2012)

Great series. The last chapter was great too. I love when there are occuring funny situations within enemy organization.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2012)

The new chapter was pretty decent, the new group seems decently amusing enough.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2012)

If anything this series did a great job of assembling an interesting assortment of characters. I'm loving the newly formed group known as Jaegar. Each of the characters seem to have an interesting quirk. 

Now, I wonder if Night Raid can recruit some new talent to replenish their thin ranks?


----------



## VanzZz (Jun 9, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I've got this manga down to a T now. Here's how it'll go:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Which one ? The dude ?


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Now, I wonder if Night Raid can recruit some new talent to replenish their thin ranks?




*Spoiler*: _RAW Spoilers_ 




They get at least one really strong new member. :byakuya


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Jun 14, 2012)

*Akame Ga Kiru*
[ Batoto | Chapter 16 |]
[ Hello Scans DL1 | Chapter 16 |]
[ Hello Scans DL2 | Chapter 16 |]

YESH! I have been waiting for this portion of the raws to get translated.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2012)

Esdese sure is a cruele bitch.  I've been wanting to know what her requirements were for a while.  Instead of a lover it seems that she wants an apprentice. 

Still, her lovestruck face is adorable.


----------



## rhino25 (Jun 14, 2012)

@chap 16

hahaha that was too funny :rofl


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2012)

The upcoming interactions between Esdese and Tatsumi are going to be fun.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 14, 2012)

Great chapter. Excited for further releases.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 14, 2012)

That was epic. Edese you da man!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Inb4 major bondage/dominatrix scenes next chapter?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2012)

Ever since she said she wanted to fall in love, we all knew that Tatsumi would be the eventual target. Her listed requirements did nothing but reinforce that belief. 

Even though I knew all that, I still couldn't help but laugh when she took ownership of him and dragged him off to her love nest


----------



## Dullahan (Jun 14, 2012)

Kidnapping in broad daylight with over 100 spectators watching? Damn Esdese knows how to get her men.


----------



## Random101 (Jun 16, 2012)

Chapter 17 get.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2012)

Link to the chapter: zzz

Hilarious chapter, didn't expect the guy with the mask to be married. 

Also, Tatsumi the man...


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Link to the chapter: zzz
> 
> Hilarious chapter, didn't expect the guy with the mask to be married.
> 
> Also, Tatsumi the man...



We all know jack all going to happen it is shounen afterall.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 16, 2012)

Heh,this is awesome.

Brutal and gory,but awesome.

Can't help feel that it goes after the shock factor a little bit too much sometimes..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2012)

Of course the character who stands out the most in Jaegar would have a lover/mate. I ended up loving this chapter since Tatsumi got to see Jaegar in action...being a temp member and all


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 16, 2012)

Loving these fast releases.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2012)

Can a scene be hot and scary at the same time? If the answer is yes, then this chapter would be a perfect example. Pretty bold of Tatsumi to reveal his feelings and wanting her to switch sides. We all knew it wouldn't go perfect but it went as well as I thought it would (i.e. no casualties, lol)

And we finally get to see Waves' tengu ability. He really is similar to Tatsumi.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 16, 2012)

Fuck, Wave will die, won't he. 

I wanted him to switch to Night's Raid at some point.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2012)

^Unless he's replacing Tatsumi as the main character there's no need for two similar character types.


----------



## hadou (Jun 16, 2012)

It's crazy how many groups are working on this series in such a short time; a new one joined the ranks.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 16, 2012)

hadou said:


> It's crazy how many groups are working on this series in such a short time; a new one joined the ranks.



We'll probably have caught up with the raws in a few weeks, then it's month long waits so I'd imagine a few dropping it.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2012)

I really hope that Tatsumi is eventually able to make Esdese change.


----------



## dream (Jun 17, 2012)

Poor Tatsumi, he will never be free of Esdese.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Poor Tatsumi, he will never be free of Esdese.



Obviously unless she dies, which ironically there's a very good chance of...


----------



## dream (Jun 17, 2012)

She won't die, I refuse to believe it.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 17, 2012)

What happened to the one teigu user will always die between a battle of 2?


----------



## dream (Jun 17, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> What happened to the one teigu user will always die between a battle of 2?



I wouldn't really call this a battle.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I wouldn't really call this a battle.



Yep, because Tatsumi's main objective was to escape, not to engage in battle.


----------



## 8 (Jun 17, 2012)

i've read chapter 18 of this, and minamoto-kun monogatari chapter 36 right after each other. they were so similar.


----------



## Random101 (Jun 17, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> What happened to the one teigu user will always die between a battle of 2?


The key word in that rule is that two teigu users must meet in battle with intent to kill eachother. Tatsumi had no intention of killing him, in part because he was wisely running the hell away instead. Ergo, neither specifically HAD to die.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 17, 2012)

Yeah, good points raised.


----------



## Dullahan (Jun 22, 2012)

Chapter 20 is out at the usual places. 

Pretty kickass chapter, but 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope Leone is okay.


----------



## dream (Jun 22, 2012)

Good character, the next one promises to be even better. :33


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 23, 2012)

What chapter are the raws up to?


----------



## dream (Jun 23, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> What chapter are the raws up to?



We're up to chapter 26 I believe but I have trouble navigating the site where I read the latest raws so I could be wrong.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 23, 2012)

Ah, okay. I want to know how the new guys fight soon. Hopefully we can see a glimps before the month long wait thing is the norm.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 23, 2012)

I can't find myself really caring about any of the characters that get killed off, doesn't really have that emotional impact. Perhaps it's because it's happening so early in the series, not sure yet...

Was hoping Tatsumi would get some other power, rather than some generic battlesuit that increases physical abilities.


----------



## Dullahan (Jun 23, 2012)

Nightfall said:


> I can't find myself really caring about any of the characters that get killed off, doesn't really have that emotional impact. Perhaps it's because it's happening so early in the series, not sure yet...



Schere was the female character I liked the most in series so, I was definitely sad to see her go and in such unexpected manner. I also really like Braht's character and despite being Gay his was written and treated like respectable person. If they didn't click with you that's fine that how it is manga sometimes.



Nightfall said:


> Was hoping Tatsumi would get some other power, rather than some generic battlesuit that increases physical abilities.



I don't see anything really generic about Incursio especially with it's stealth, adaption, defensive and evolution capabilities. This a lot better and less overused than swords that shoot beams/fire/ki blasts/uncontrollable power ups that you normally find on Shounen protagonist. It allows to Tatsumi get even stronger without the usual ass pulls.

Plus, it rather reminds me of Kamen Rider.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dullahan (Jun 23, 2012)

Badass chapter was badass. 

Like new guy, but too bad we didn't get to see the girl.


----------



## dream (Jun 23, 2012)

Awesome chapter, it was nice to see the group work together like that.


----------



## Dullahan (Jun 24, 2012)

Ch 22 is out. Looks like were going back to nearly one day/one chapter we had before. 

Good to finally get some color pages here. Pretty relaxing chapter overall and gave more proper introductions to new characters. Susanoo and Chelsea fit among our ragtag group.

Nice to see Esdese's kind side, she was rather motherly here.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm glad we got a full introduction to the two newest members of Night Raid. As usual, they each have interesting personalities.


----------



## 8 (Jun 24, 2012)

Dullahan said:


> Ch 22 is out. Looks like were going back to nearly one day/one chapter we had before.
> 
> Good to finally get some color pages here. Pretty relaxing chapter overall and gave more proper introductions to new characters. Susanoo and Chelsea fit among our ragtag group.
> 
> Nice to see Esdese's kind side, she was rather motherly here.


you got a link?

edit: never mind. its on batoto. 

..reading


----------



## Dullahan (Jun 24, 2012)

Not even one day anymor. O_o


----------



## dream (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm loving the interactions between members of the two groups.  Esdese was cute.


----------



## dream (Jun 27, 2012)

I love the Minister's face when the Emperor recommends his son to fall in love with Esdese. 

I really love both groups and don't want them to fight each other.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 28, 2012)

Bors is a great character.


----------



## Dullahan (Jun 28, 2012)

Man, Bors has got everything. Hot understanding wife and adorable kid. I really like how his character is developing too, but I don't if he can avoid deathflags. 

Surprised the PM has son though, and looks like Night Raid and Jaeger will have unlikely team up for awhile.

And yay for Tatsumi and Suu becoming bros, but you don't need him pick up chicks Tatsumi.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2012)

Bors struck the lotto. He has a loving, caring and smoking hot wife and a cute daughter.
Those creatures are definitely savage in how they attack. Nothing like attacking and killing a pregnant woman to  illustrate how brutal they can be.


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 28, 2012)

Ah Akame ga kiru! where if you aren't important protagonist or antagonists you are likely to die horribly within pages of first showing up.


----------



## General Esdese (Jul 1, 2012)

This manga is really good, all though alot of good characters keep dying but meh.

you never know who dies next, I love that suspense.
I really hope this turns into an anime.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Jul 3, 2012)

*Akame ga KILL! Chapter 25*
[ Batoto | Chapter 25 |]
[ Animum Mutare DL |  |]

Looks like things are about to hit the fan


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks bud. Appreciate it.


----------



## Dullahan (Jul 4, 2012)

Nice to have some backstory on Rabac and Najenda. Never expected that he had the hots for her, not that I could blame him.

Seems like that hood man might known Stylish, that is if these new monsters originated from one of his labs and what kind of group did he call for anyway?

I don't know whether to feel sorry for Tatsumi or not. He's luck can be pretty terrible sometimes. 

Good chapter.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 4, 2012)

Tatsumi vs. Esdese up next. Going to be great. I wonder how he'll stack up against her after the training.


----------



## dream (Jul 4, 2012)

Excellent chapter but it's the next chapter that I really want to see.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Excellent chapter but it's the next chapter that I really want to see.



Why... we already have a translation for that... since ages back.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2012)

Who knew that one unzipped fly could negate an entire speech oozing with coolness? 

I wonder what that mysterious guy has in store for Jager and Night Raid. It appears that the Danger Beasts are his doing but he's biding time for his own group to arrive. 

And Tatsumi has his fated reunion with Esdese


----------



## dream (Jul 4, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Why... we already have a translation for that... since ages back.



I didn't know about this, could you provide a link?


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 4, 2012)

Gotta love Akame


----------



## Lucius (Jul 13, 2012)

wow this series is like a punch in the guts over and over and over again. And when you can't feel your guts anymore it punches you in the throat!

I love it ! No wait, I hate it! Shit I don't know. But I want to know what happens next! The last time I had a similar feeling was when Teresa got that cheap shot in Claymore. The only difference: it happened 4 times in the first chapter..

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well ok, Teresa's was way more devastating..


----------



## dream (Jul 13, 2012)

The new guy is pretty intriguing.  I wonder what his  connection to the Prime Minister is.

Loved this chapter especially the interactions between Esdese and Tatsumi. 

Also, option 3 of the choices Esdese gave to Tatsumi...


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 14, 2012)

I admire Tatsumi's willpower.


----------



## dream (Jul 14, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> I admire Tatsumi's willpower.



He's absolutely crazy.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2012)

Well, that was a creative way of ensuring those two had some serious alone time 

I do wonder what's her plan for getting back to their original location.


----------



## Dullahan (Jul 14, 2012)

My OTP, seriously. Battle Couples for the win.

Oh and looks like Scar just hopped in this series, and can now instantly teleport people halfway across the world.:amazed


----------



## dream (Jul 14, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Well, that was a creative way of ensuring those two had some serious alone time
> 
> I do wonder what's her plan for getting back to their original location.



Make a bridge of ice?


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 24, 2012)

27th chapter is out.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jul 24, 2012)

I can see why Esdese is the way she is now. She was always a little monster


----------



## dream (Jul 24, 2012)

Damn it, I really hope that he can convenience her to become an ally somehow.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 24, 2012)

Phillip406 said:


> I think it is clear that the psycho sadist woman will fall in love with the boy.


You're kinda late to state the obvious.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 24, 2012)

Loved seeing Edese's background. Even though she had sadistic tendencies from the start, it was interesting seeing the events that lead her to her current position.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 24, 2012)

Lol what a fucked up point of view she went from hunting monsters to hunting humans. Why? Just because..., plus they were weak anyway and so deserved to die. 

I pretty much guessed from the start that she was all kinds of crazy, and not the everything can be blamed on the messed up childhood kind.


----------



## Dullahan (Jul 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Damn it, I really hope that he can convenience her to become an ally somehow.



If a goddamn genocidal maniac like Vegeta can turn around so can she. Plus if Tatsumi simply just killed her, it render a lot their developments fairly pointless.



Spirit King said:


> Lol what a fucked up point of view she went from hunting monsters to hunting humans. Why? Just because..., plus they were weak anyway and so deserved to die.
> 
> I pretty much guessed from the start that she was all kinds of crazy, and not the everything can be blamed on the messed up childhood kind.



Er, no she merely fought danger-beasts as she does humans for a challenge. From a natural point of view she doesn't see humans, and danger-beasts too differently from one another, as in species who crush eachother (including themselves) for dominance. As for her past a lot of can definitely blame on the environment she lived in, her sadism would be a lot less of an issue if Esdese didn't live in places that only validated it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 24, 2012)

Dullahan said:


> If a goddamn genocidal maniac like Vegeta can turn around so can she. Plus if Tatsumi simply just killed her, it render a lot their developments fairly pointless.
> 
> 
> 
> Er, no she merely fought danger-beasts as she does humans for a challenge. From a natural point of view she doesn't see humans, and danger-beasts too differently from one another, as in species who crush eachother (including themselves) for dominance. As for her past a lot of can definitely blame on the environment she lived in, her sadism would be a lot less of an issue if Esdese didn't live in places that only validated it.



That's not how this stuff works. You don't blame someones beliefs on their environment like that especially when they cling to it that closely. Just because your entire family is racist, or even just your father or mother. It doesn't mean you have to be a racist, ultimately it's simply your thoughts on the stimuli provided to you. Same with upbringing.

It'd be fine if she was simply misguided, or clinging to something she knew was wrong or iffy because she doesn't have anything else. These thoughts are so ingrained into her that it pretty much is her.

BTW the concept of her beliefs and what her father was taking out is that she is amoral, sorta like that guy Roger in lord of the flies. She has a complete lack of morality, that's why things like harm to others don't quite register the same. It's also why the MC doesn't have a chance to convert her, because there's not even the smallest part that see's what she's doing as wrong. There's nothing to work with as far as he knows. Bringing back my point from the lord of the point the author was bringing with that character was that under normal society, he may have been caged and never did he heinous acts he did in the island, but given free roam what he did was an inevitablility. The same could be said for her, and that she currently under ideal circumstances to exhibit this behaviour, but it's hardly an excuse for said behaviour.

Obviously that doesn't mean she's completely amoral I doubt anyone is, it's more simply a part of all of us thats stronger in some for various reasons there may be something, but for the most part that is the behaviour she's exhibiting.


----------



## Dullahan (Jul 24, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> That's not how this stuff works. You don't blame someones beliefs on their environment like that especially when they cling to it that closely. Just because your entire family is racist, or even just your father or mother. It doesn't mean you have to be a racist, ultimately it's simply your thoughts on the stimuli provided to you. Same with upbringing.
> 
> It'd be fine if she was simply misguided, or clinging to something she knew was wrong or iffy because she doesn't have anything else. These thoughts are so ingrained into her that it pretty much is her.



I'm not blaming all on her upbringing, but it played a very significance part. Had she lived in a normal society say like Tatsumi's village that part would been suppressed rather than let to foster. Look at Schere for example who had similar issues to Esdese, but she grow up much kinder place so she psychotic nature was able to channelled elsewhere. That fact she does not know love and is now being slowly changed by Tatsumi subconsciously will probably be the key to a possible catalyst to shift in her view.



> BTW the concept of her beliefs and what her father was taking out is that she is amoral, sorta like that guy Roger in lord of the flies. She has a complete lack of morality, that's why things like harm to others don't quite register the same. It's also why the MC doesn't have a chance to convert her, because there's not even the smallest part that see's what she's doing as wrong. There's nothing to work with as far as he knows. Bringing back my point from the lord of the point the author was bringing with that character was that under normal society, he may have been caged and never did he heinous acts he did in the island, but given free roam what he did was an inevitablility. The same could be said for her, and that she currently under ideal circumstances to exhibit this behaviour, but it's hardly an excuse for said behaviour.



I agree for the most part, but he is the origin point. He wanted his daughter to survive by any means necessary in their environment (and the world in general) though he probably did not mean her for to turned out as she did now. Even so he's most likely want someone to save Esdese from herself rather than kill her. I think that's where Tatsumi will come in, though probably won't be through words.



> Obviously that doesn't mean she's completely amoral I doubt anyone is, it's more simply a part of all of us thats stronger in some for various reasons there may be something, but for the most part that is the behaviour she's exhibiting.



Well on that note she does have people she cares for (outside Tatsumi) even if it's limited.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 24, 2012)

Any news as to whether they'll be translating the side-story chapter?

here

this one looked to be especially brutal.


----------



## VanzZz (Jul 24, 2012)

**


----------



## VanzZz (Jul 24, 2012)

**


----------



## VanzZz (Jul 24, 2012)

**


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 24, 2012)

Can't see the pictures dude. I'm guessing they don't allow hotlinking.


----------



## VanzZz (Jul 24, 2012)

Ah, Damn, here is the site, try scrolling down:




*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems Chelsea fell for Tatsumi  

His harem keep getting bigger


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jul 24, 2012)

Tatsumi gets all the ladies.

Unfortunately him getting ladies is likely a death flag.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 24, 2012)

Just got caught up and I'm really loving this manga. Might be my favorite new shounen I've read all year. I'm really looking forward to the next time Tatsumi and Esdese meet each other especially if it is on the battlefield.


----------



## dream (Jul 24, 2012)

D Vance said:


> Ah, Damn, here is the site, try scrolling down:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol Chelsea.

Sadly it seems that the two groups will be fighting soon enough.


----------



## CandyCocaine (Jul 25, 2012)

So glad i caught up to this thrilling manga.


----------



## 8 (Jul 25, 2012)

i'm a bit sad they parted already. i liked their interaction. wanted more of it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 26, 2012)

I wouldnt say she was sadistic from the start. She grew up in an environment where the weak died, hell her father brushed off her mother's death like nothing. Nor do I see the move from danger beast to humans a big deal either, the general consensus is usually people are "superior" to all other creatures on earth, but several cultures and religious beliefs place just as much reverence on other creatures and existences. 

That aside I would like to see the pairing with Esdese, but there is no way in hell I can ever see it happening, and if the author pulls it off, then kudos.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 27, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> I wouldnt say she was sadistic from the start. She grew up in an environment where the weak died, hell her father brushed off her mother's death like nothing. Nor do I see the move from danger beast to humans a big deal either, the general consensus is usually people are "superior" to all other creatures on earth, but several cultures and religious beliefs place just as much reverence on other creatures and existences.
> 
> That aside I would like to see the pairing with Esdese, but there is no way in hell I can ever see it happening, and if the author pulls it off, then kudos.



That's not really the point fact of the matter is you can talk to a human understand a human, empathize with a human, and humans are the most sentient beings on earth, meaning you it is possible though far from always to reason with one. Fact of the matter is she understands the pain a person feels when someone they know dies. And yet she makes sport of that fact and even tortures them. Even torturing freaking animals your about to eat is a taboo. And yet she's doing that for no real reason at all.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 27, 2012)

Look I am not going to disagree she has some issues, but had she grown up in a somewhat more normal environment she would not have been as twisted.

That said, she is probably the most popular if not one of the most popular characters in the manga, and I am shipping her, so who cares.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 27, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Look I am not going to disagree she has some issues, but had she grown up in a somewhat more normal environment she would not have been as twisted.
> 
> That said, she is probably the most popular if not one of the most popular characters in the manga, and I am shipping her, so who cares.



Ofcourse I like her also probably my fav char and I would probably prefer her and the MC ending up to together however illogical that may be. I was just pointing out how messed up her ideals were. In other words saying she's crazy, complete batshit insane, but that's part of her charm.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 14, 2012)

Never make light of a woman's appearance whether it's weight, clothing or age 

In any case, I love how their building up the upcoming battle between Night Raid and Jaeger. This will hopefully be an entertaining arc.


----------



## Darth (Aug 14, 2012)

Long chapter was good. I always prefer reading longer chapters as there's usually more substance with more pages.

Great buildup to the coming arc. Tatsumi seems to be building the main character syndrome of attracting every female around him... Still, a fun chapter. Lol at Susano getting angry about people drugging food.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 14, 2012)

1.) Seryuu and her fucked up pet need to die. ASAP. 
2.) I hope Wave doesn't die, but I'm not confident in his survival.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice lengthy chapter.

The clash is finally coming


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Aug 14, 2012)

Keep those feelings to yourself Chelsea. Getting close to the MC means death.


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 23, 2012)

Ch 29 camraws out:


*Spoiler*: __ 



link


----------



## dream (Aug 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



And so it begins, this certainly isn't going to be pleasant.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 31, 2012)

Ch.23.5... Gruesome shit, Seinen level. Was expected... Didn't make it any less horrifying.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2012)

Ch.23.5 was extremely brutal to read and you'd think we'd be use to it after all this time.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 1, 2012)

What was in it?


----------



## Morglay (Sep 2, 2012)

Child sex slaves I think it was. Mix Hostel with AgK world and voila.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah I'll skip that chapter.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 2, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Yeah I'll skip that chapter.



Good call.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 2, 2012)

Moglay said:


> Child sex slaves I think it was. Mix Hostel with AgK world and voila.



You're giving those guys way too much credit. They were into torturing and dismembering their child sex slaves since normal sex didn't satisfy them anymore.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 2, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> You're giving those guys way too much credit. They were into torturing and dismembering their child sex slaves since normal sex didn't satisfy them anymore.



That is why I added in the part about the movie Hostel. In that there were graphic scenes of rich older men and women torturing/raping unsuspecting tourists. Granted slightly older victims but still the same premise.


----------



## Dullahan (Sep 6, 2012)

Finally had some time to catch up on stuff.



Geralt of Rivia said:


> Yeah I'll skip that chapter.



Eh, nothing explicit is shown aside from one panel, that said it's not necessary to read since it's just an omake.


----------



## Dullahan (Sep 8, 2012)

So... um Kurome can summoned ancient goddamn dragons/dinosaurs. O_o

A bit broken aren't we?

I wasn't expecting NR to spit their forces, now freaking worried about Chelsea and Raba especially if Esdese is coming there.


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2012)

And so begins the battle that I'm going to hate and love. 

I really don't want Bors to die.  Kurome sure does have a pretty awesome ability.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2012)

Typically, I don't give much thought to comments like those on the final page, but this series doesn't hold back when it comes to killing off it's characters. Hopefully, whoever dies will do in awesome fashion.


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 9, 2012)

Bors and/or Wave (saving Kurome) are the ones who will most likely die here. Wonder if Night Raid receives some casualties too.


----------



## 8 (Sep 9, 2012)

i fear most for bors and that cook. i just noticed there isn't a character in particular i would want to die.


----------



## OS (Sep 9, 2012)

8 said:


> i fear most for bors and that cook. i just noticed there isn't a character in particular i would want to die.



Not even Justice and her dog?


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2012)

8 said:


> i fear most for bors and that cook. i just noticed there isn't a character in particular i would want to die.



The author did a good job in making us like or at least not dislike the villains. :33


----------



## 8 (Sep 9, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Not even Justice and her dog?


i would miss her screwed up justice. and i like her dog. not her please.


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2012)

Destaghoul is more powerful than I expected. The fight is shaping up pretty well so far, wonder what Chelsea has planned.


----------



## hellosquared (Oct 16, 2012)

Well somebody's going to die soon. Shit's got serioius.


----------



## TylerDurden (Oct 16, 2012)

well, fuck...i don't think Leon is out of the picture just yet...(since people don't die from having their legs or hands cut in here...)but she has a serious handicap now in front of all these high-tier fighters...hope if she dies she will not end up controlled by that pesky loll..i hope aka me kills her for good...


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 16, 2012)

There always a fear of someone dying in this manga. I just hope it is not Leone, though I am kinda worried since her arm got cut off.


----------



## 8 (Oct 16, 2012)

Eisenheim said:


> There always a fear of someone dying in this manga. I just hope it is not Leone, though I am kinda worried since her arm got cut off.


true. but i guess that's the appeal of this manga. 


anyway, which characters would you say have plot shield? 

of course tatsumi. and akame maybe? leone?


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2012)

Only Tatsumi and Akame have a plot shield and in Akame's case it is only until the end.  From there who knows.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 16, 2012)

Page10

Look at those child bearing hips on Akame


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2012)

Confessing your feelings after the battle is over? Stop triggering death flags 
Leone's recent injury doesn't bold well for her.

And I'm wondering just how Chelsa plans to counterattack.


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2012)

I get the feeling that Leone will be fine except in the event that she chooses to sacrifice herself to save someone.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 17, 2012)

Just started reading this manga yesterday and if my damn internet hadn't died at 10pm last night I would have been up all night reading it. I still have a bunch of chapters to go before catching up but this is a really good manga that isn't afraid of progressing the story at the expense of killing some characters to provide growth for the ones that survive.


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like another fantastic chapter and did one member just die?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 25, 2012)

It looks like one member was captured, a lot of shit seems to have gone down and I can't wait to read it.

This is a monthly release right?


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2012)

> This is a monthly release right?



Yes, it does get monthly releases.


----------



## SternRitter (Nov 3, 2012)

Mein got captured eh? I'm all for night raid deaths but I really hope none of them die because Kurome's pet frog eats them...  

Nice chapter, Night Raid finally starting to take out some of the minions, Not to mention Edesse sama is coming.  

I want to know what the trump card is dammit.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2012)

So Edese realizes that it is a trap, this certainly isn't going to end well.  Wonder how much of Night Raid will survive if she reaches them.


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 5, 2012)

Mein. 

Things are looking bad for the Night Raid. Kurome's puppets are already giving them a hard time and now Edese is coming back.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 5, 2012)

I wonder if Edese is going to discover Tatsumi's identity in the upcoming chapters, also telling the crazy justice girl that wave says she's got a strange heart is going to lead to something. I can't help but think that Night raid loses a few people but somehow gets Wave to join them.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Nov 5, 2012)

I read the first 10 or so chapters. It was OK. Just another harem adventure with gore. I wouldn't mind the harem aspect so much if it wasn't so obvious who he would hook up with. If it added some wrinkles to the harem manga formula then I might have held interest but after awhile you see it's just by the numbers. It's not bad at what it does it just wasn't groundbreaking.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 5, 2012)

So I kind of want to start reading this but I have question. What genre does it fall under? Is it like a dark battle shonen with fantasy elements like YYH? Or does it not have any fantasy moments like Kenichi? Or is it not even a battle shonen? Would I enjoy it if I primarily only read battle shonen?


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2012)

Fullmetalthis said:


> I wonder if Edese is going to discover Tatsumi's identity in the upcoming chapters, also telling the crazy justice girl that wave says she's got a strange heart is going to lead to something. I can't help but think that Night raid loses a few people but somehow gets Wave to join them.



I think that it's pretty clear that Edese will learn of Tatsumi's identity.  



Nensense said:


> So I kind of want to start reading this but I have question. What genre does it fall under? Is it like a dark battle shonen with fantasy elements like YYH? Or does it not have any fantasy moments like Kenichi? Or is it not even a battle shonen? Would I enjoy it if I primarily only read battle shonen?



It's a dark battle shonen with fantasy elements.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 5, 2012)

heylove said:


> I think that it's pretty clear that Edese will learn of Tatsumi's identity.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a dark battle shonen with fantasy elements.



Thanks , I'll start reading it so I can decide my vote for MOTM.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 5, 2012)

I started it reading this, I dunno if I like it. I am on chapter 7 I feel like the mangaka is forcing everything on me "the reader" to buy on this world,characters and plot. I seriously do not like that. I am going to give this another chance, maybe going to read until chapter 10 to see if it gets better.. overall is ok so far..I guess


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow, I was thinking about this series a while ago but didn't remember the name.  Looks like I'm going to be doing a reading marathon to catch up.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 7, 2012)

Ok I have finally caught up. I have some problem with this series but hey I can overlook them for now. I don't buy too much in this crazy/cruel world. I like some of the characters[villains too] and the mangaka is doing a good job in term of letting know the readers that nobody is innocent in here, everybody is a killer with blood on their hands.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 20, 2013)

Cool thanks for the link.

Though the chapter itself....


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh man I saw that coming. 

But still


----------



## Morglay (Jan 20, 2013)

Mist Puppet said:


> Oh man I saw that coming.
> 
> But still



My exact reaction. love the gif too.


----------



## SternRitter (Jan 20, 2013)

Just when I was finally starting to like Chelsea aswell, goddammit.  

When the flashback came up you know whats going to happen but it's still..urrghh. 
I wonder if she managed to take down Kurome aswell, since Kurome did say "this is it for me"?? Doubt it though.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 20, 2013)

shit was too brutal.


----------



## dream (Jan 20, 2013)

God damn.  Awesome characters dying left and right.


----------



## 8 (Jan 20, 2013)

nooooo! that was so cruel! T_T


----------



## GrimTwin21589 (Jan 20, 2013)

...what a brutal killing. So depressing.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 20, 2013)

Wait is 33 already translated?!


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 20, 2013)

This manga is too rage inducing man. My soft heart can't take this anymore!


----------



## Morglay (Jan 20, 2013)

It is soul crushing to read at times. Tatsumi... Will you never be allowed your harrem?


----------



## SternRitter (Jan 20, 2013)

Moglay said:


> It is soul crushing to read at times. Tatsumi... Will you never be allowed your harrem?



The way it's going it may end up being Tatsumi standing alone after both teams are wiped out.


----------



## dream (Jan 20, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, not to sound cynical, but I think it's going to be survival of the strongest to see who's worthy of Tatsumi's seed at the end.





We all know who is the strongest female to be introduced so far.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> Cool, thanks.  So one, this short chapter constitutes the chapter for the entire month and so we are going to have to wait til next month to see if kharma comes down like a nuke.  And two, the mangaka really likes to reopen wound by doing something like this.  Still, it's nice to see that this is going to add to Tatsumi's resolve.



Yeah, the extra chapter really hit home as he dreamt of his former comrades. 

But damn, the head on the pike


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jan 20, 2013)

Really great chapter, we get a lot of backstory and there were just so many emotions circulating... 

Though I read it in the RAW, the end was still very sad and painful to read. ;_;


----------



## wibisana (Jan 21, 2013)

I just marathon reading it. it was awesome manga, i can't believe i never heard it before.
the good point of this manga is that villain get their panel (time development) too. 
the world is very cruel and sadistic but somehow I can accept it (for the record I feel annoyed when girl violated in manga as in Freezing, when L Briget bro violating stela when she was a little girl). maybe because in here I believe the'll get punished in the end.

Akame is cool, but somehow I feel she kinda weak compared to her sister, and Tatsumi power is inconsistent, sometime he very strong, sometime not.
also the leone. the mangaka kinda dumb her down. I mean she has great instinct and sense but she got "ambushed"/surprised twice. and it was her fault. 
I have respect to Zipo guy (the flame thrower). he know he is doing sin. but he do it for order. and still he admit that he sinned. 
Wave he kinda virtuous, I feel he gonna be converted.
the dog girl (forget her name) I hate her, lol, especially when fighting. she full of rage and kinda go berserk. the cruelest so far 

and Edese, somehow I love her. and somehow I feel she will get Tatsumi. she was cruel and sadistic, but it was how she raised. she kinda stuck in her teenage mind, "survival the fittest". she remind me of Seta Sojiro so much. in the end I think Edese x Tatsumi will be the best for me. 
and her love to Tatsumi is bigger than anyone else i guess, bigger than Akame. well, i dont know offpanel. but as I read it. she is the one love him as lover.



Geralt of Rivia said:


> This manga is too rage inducing man. My soft heart can't take this anymore!


somehow I feel this manga is more acceptable than freezing


----------



## Morglay (Jan 21, 2013)

To re-enact my psychological state (after reading the extra chapter.) Here is Ron Burgundy:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 My Feels


----------



## Jagger (Jan 21, 2013)

Nooooooo! D':

First Bors and now her! Kurome is really fucked up sometimes...


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 21, 2013)

Come on guys, this  is a battle royale, Author made it obvious that almost everyone would die in this story early on, hell he even explictly stated it. It was also likely they would die in some gruesome ways. Think of it as a horror and get the popcorn ready. We're in for a long night. 

I'm just wondering whether tatsumi himself will rack up a large body count or not considering he's the most probable last man standing.

Edit: Haha looking back at the OP I actually stated this.


----------



## Wrath (Jan 21, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Nooooooo! D':
> 
> First Bors and now her! Kurome is really fucked up sometimes...


I'm honestly surprised that Kurome didn't take Chelsea as a new puppet, just to fuck with Night Raid.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 21, 2013)

Maybe she was pissed to the point she didn't think crearly the situation and damn...placing her head on a spike in the middle of a city, I think that's more then enough to mess with Night Raid.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 21, 2013)

I wonder how Kurome's death will be. Maybe she'll be cut up Mecha Frieza style? And then blown to bits.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 21, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I wonder how Kurome's death will be. Maybe she'll be cut up Mecha Frieza style? And then blown to bits.



She already stated how she could die heck Chelsea could have killed her. You just need to chop her head off. Probably due to lack of physicaly strength and she thought a slit would be enough was the reason why she didn't


----------



## 8 (Jan 21, 2013)

Solaris said:


> We all know who is the strongest female to be introduced so far.


edese? but what about that girl with her name engraved in the title?


----------



## Wrath (Jan 21, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Maybe she was pissed to the point she didn't think crearly the situation and damn...placing her head on a spike in the middle of a city, I think that's more then enough to mess with Night Raid.


That fucks with them once, for a short time, when she's not there to capitalise on it. Bringing her out as a puppet fucks with them during battle when it might be useful.

Oh, and Edese is easily stronger than Akame. Tatsumi confirmed as much.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 22, 2013)

When I saw the flashback, I knew she was going down.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 22, 2013)

Wrath said:


> That fucks with them once, for a short time, when she's not there to capitalise on it. Bringing her out as a puppet fucks with them during battle when it might be useful.
> 
> Oh, and Edese is easily stronger than Akame. Tatsumi confirmed as much.



ofc. I mean even Kurome seems stronger than akame. because Kurome get 8 powerful puppet.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 22, 2013)

Yea killing off 3 potential harem members is my limit. Plus he killed off Tatsumi's best friend and the original user of the armor as well. I honestly think its a possibility that all of Night raid dies, except maybe tatsumi becomes Edese's pet kind of like Mismarcma something or other.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 22, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, not to sound cynical, but I think it's going to be survival of the strongest to see who's worthy of Tatsumi's seed at the end.



I see. A new style of racing/combat game: '"Need for Seed." You gots to want it, to win it.'


----------



## wibisana (Jan 22, 2013)

Moglay said:


> I see. A new style of racing/combat game: '"Need for Seed." You gots to want it, to win it.'



I wanna real game/av movie/h-anime with that title.
hot girls running nude racing to get a prime male's seed. lol
that would be interesting 



Kira U. Masaki said:


> Yea killing off 3 potential harem members is my limit. Plus he killed off Tatsumi's best friend and the original user of the armor as well. I honestly think its a possibility that all of Night raid dies, except maybe tatsumi becomes Edese's pet kind of like Mismarcma something or other.



as if, the manga will end with polygamy (harem/not one pair)
except Edese I dont see akame, and others love Tatsumi sexually (as lover). they just in friend/partner zone


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 22, 2013)

Akame isn't "strong" in the usual sense of the word hell I'd wager she'll never be considered as obscenely strong in this manga. Her ability works on cheapness, she could potentially kill anyone under the right circumstances since her ability is a one shot kill and even a small cut is enough. Basically she's an almost perfect assassin ability wise. As long as she has back up with tatsumi most likely being her back I wager that's how she do any future important kills.



wibisana said:


> I wanna real game/av movie/h-anime with that title.
> hot girls running nude racing to get a prime male's seed. lol
> that would be interesting
> 
> ...



You mean the remaining members Chelsea definately had that idea, the another girl maybe if she hung around long enough.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> Yea killing off 3 potential harem members is my limit. Plus he killed off Tatsumi's best friend and the original user of the armor as well. I honestly think its a possibility that all of Night raid dies, except maybe tatsumi becomes Edese's pet kind of like Mismarcma something or other.



I see more of a they succeed in killing the prime minister after losing almost all members get betrayed leaving tatsumi all alone. 

I don't see Esdeas surving honestly she has a lower survival chance than Akame but I do see Akame dying by the end.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 22, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Akame isn't "strong" in the usual sense of the word hell I'd wager she'll never be considered as obscenely strong in this manga. Her ability works on cheapness, she could potentially kill anyone under the right circumstances since her ability is a one shot kill and even a small cut is enough. Basically she's an almost perfect assassin ability wise. As long as she has back up with tatsumi most likely being her back I wager that's how she do any future important kills.


yeah she got very best weapon, as long the victim is alive 
she can kill them easily. but her sword skill is top notch
speed to. yeah she lacks of strong move (her move mostly sharp/accurate/speed type). maybe sword shockwave as upgrade in future.



> You mean the remaining members Chelsea definately had that idea, the another girl maybe if she hung around long enough.


yeah at some point other girl show bit "interest" on Tatsumi, but they lack of panel-time with tatsumi together. that's why I'll bet on tatsumi x Edese



> I don't see Esdeas surving honestly she has a lower survival chance than Akame but I do see Akame dying by the end.


I never see Edesa vs Akame fight one on one. it will be gang-bang or Edese VS Tatsumi One on One;
she is very similar to Seta Sojiro (RK), she is not evil, she is cruel and sadistic because she was raised that way.
lately she even get more developement than akame herself.
I can see She will be converted in the end/before end, (help kill the PM) and marry Tatsumi. The sniper girl most probably will die, and Akame might survive though, her name is in the tittle lol.
or other ending I can see Tatsumi x Akame (though I dont see they have many panel-time/dates together) and Odese alive and converted but she will "give up" her love and just want to see Tatsumi happy (marry akame)

*the point is I would be mad if edese die lol*


----------



## Jagger (Jan 22, 2013)

Was that giant frog Kurome's trump card or she hasn't revealed it yet?


----------



## forkandspoon (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm surprised this manga isn't more popular, latest chapter was pretty disturbing.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jan 29, 2013)

^with rare exceptions like the Giants eating human people manga, these kinds are never really overly popular.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 16, 2013)

I believe that Braht was a saint to all homosexual character out there.


*Spoiler*: __ 





_After he had said this Braht was troubled in spirit and testified to his bros.

"I have gather you all here to tell you the truth, one of you is going to betray me and won't give peace a chance"_


----------



## Morglay (Feb 16, 2013)

CoolTaff12 said:


> I believe that Braht was a saint to all homosexual character out there.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



He was epic, a lion amongst ants. His manly mane shimmered in the moonlight... A beacon of glorious light, illuminating the darkness. 

R.I.P. AGK's answer to Johnny Bravo.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 16, 2013)

Moglay said:


> He was epic, a lion amongst ants. His manly mane shimmered in the moonlight... A beacon of glorious light, illuminating the darkness.
> 
> R.I.P. AGK's answer to Johnny Bravo.


Braht, he died for Night Raid's sins.

Manly tears were shed.


----------



## Roman (Feb 27, 2013)

A bit late to the party but...


*Spoiler*: __ 



CHELSEA!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shiroyasha (Feb 28, 2013)

I can't wait much longer for the next chapter.

Goddamn.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 28, 2013)

Hmm, that's interesting.  The magazine that holds that chapter, Gangan Joker, had already released it's issue on the 22nd of this month.  The site on which the series is on has reported that it's chapter is in that release along with Volume 7 of Akame No Kiru also being release the same day.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Feb 28, 2013)

Ladies and Gentlemen, I give you


----------



## Morglay (Feb 28, 2013)

CoolTaff12 said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, I give you



There are... No words.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Feb 28, 2013)

CoolTaff12 said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, I give you



My eyes! I see the light and it burns!


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 10, 2013)

Raw Chapter 34 is out





CoolTaff12 said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, I give you


----------



## Shiroyasha (Mar 16, 2013)

Really enjoyed the chapter, especially the colour pages.

Felt so nice to finally read some more AGK ~


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 17, 2013)

Is it me or is  Esdese mark gone?

Also

*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCKIG WINGS!


----------



## Blαck (Mar 17, 2013)

34 is out for those who didn't know
Link removed

*Spoiler*: __ 



These guys look interesting
Link removed


----------



## SternRitter (Mar 17, 2013)

Hmmm, can't see the author killing off Akame just yet. So its angel guys time to die? 
I hope raba/rada doesn't die, his quest for najenda will be in vain if he does.


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 17, 2013)

I've caught up with the manga.

As always the author doesn't fuck around.  I honestly expect that by the end whole cast aside from Akame will be dead, including Tatsumi.


Chelsea  will be missed.


----------



## Fujita (Mar 17, 2013)

Chelsea's arm 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rabac, Rabac, Rabac...

[YOUTUBE]rY0WxgSXdEE[/YOUTUBE]

Those new guys are fairly intimidating, given the initial presentation of Teigu users as nigh unstoppable monsters. And now Rabac landed right in the middle of two-on-one land. Unless they decide to take him one at a time, which gives him a chance to escape. Show that ingenuity off, Raba. Fight! Win! Run away!






CoolTaff12 said:


> Is it me or is  Esdese mark gone?



Seems like it is  

Her Teigu has a stealth mode or something?


----------



## Melodie (Mar 17, 2013)

I am quite perplexed. Considering that when teigu users fight one must die, I just wonder how it's going to be with Akame. The winged guy [Yeah I forgot his name, sue me] said he had another objective, so I do not really see him dying so soon.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 17, 2013)

Fujita said:


> Chelsea's arm
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Maybe she covered the mark with make up 


Melodie said:


> I am quite perplexed. Considering that when teigu users fight one must die, I just wonder how it's going to be with Akame. The winged guy [Yeah I forgot his name, sue me] said he had another objective, so I do not really see him dying so soon.



He seems like the type to betray others, so if he doesn't get killed by Akame or flees just because then Edese will probably be the one to deal with him.


----------



## Roman (Mar 18, 2013)

The_Evil said:


> As always the author doesn't fuck around.  I honestly expect that by the end whole cast aside from Akame will be dead, including Tatsumi.



I hope all the Jaegars will live in the end, but I think at least Tatsumi and Akame will live through the entire thing. Akame doesn't want any of her comrades to die, least of all Tatsumi. But this manga has proven time and again ANYTHING could happen, so it's even possible that everyone EXCEPT Akame and Tatsumi live from this point on. Or even that Tatsumi joins Esdese and becomes the villain. That's what's so great about this story.

/ramble


----------



## wibisana (Mar 18, 2013)

been waiting for this forever


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Morglay (Mar 23, 2013)

Looks awesome. Good job handsome.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Mar 24, 2013)

Moglay said:


> Looks awesome. Good job handsome.


Thanks, I was trying to make it look more Animeish than ordinary color version I make.


----------



## Melodie (Apr 10, 2013)

Raba would be absolutely cool in my book if he really defeats those two alone. 

It seems Ran will be sticking around some more.


----------



## Darth (Apr 10, 2013)

Man Akame made that guy look like fodder.


----------



## SternRitter (Apr 10, 2013)

C'mon Raba time to fuck them up! 
This is his time to shine, until the jaegers get him. (which I fear they will  )


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 10, 2013)

If you fight Akame you either flee or die.

Oh yeah, Raba was pretty cool too.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 11, 2013)

Well damn, Akame made that guy look like he's never been in a fight before


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 11, 2013)

Raba looked awesome this chapter; the fact that he can mask himself dead to the point that non-fodder couldn't realize he was alive is impressive.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 11, 2013)

Great chapter.

It's good to see that we will see more of the angel guy rather getting killed off one chapter after his introduction.


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 11, 2013)

CoolTaff12 said:


> Great chapter.
> 
> It's good to see that we will see more of the angel guy rather getting killed off one chapter after his introduction.



He was introduced quite a long time ago though.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 11, 2013)

The_Evil said:


> He was introduced quite a long time ago though.


In his real first battle, not a chance.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Imagine (May 19, 2013)

Finally.

Rabac with that strategy. I loved how he even stabbed her in the back just to confirm the kill. Gotta say Rabac definitely surprised me this chap.

And that fateful encounter with Seryuu.


----------



## Blαck (May 20, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Finally.
> 
> Rabac with that strategy. I loved how he even stabbed her in the back just to confirm the kill. Gotta say Rabac definitely surprised me this chap.
> 
> And that fateful encounter with Seryuu.



Raba surprised the hell outta me with those wire skills, as for Seryuu, hope Mein stomps her ass.


----------



## SternRitter (May 20, 2013)

Hope Seryuu gets slaughtered next chapter, this bitch has had it coming.

Dat Raba


----------



## Morglay (May 20, 2013)

Raba was epic, mercy is for the weak.

Seryuu being murdered brutally? That would be a shame - her general cray is entertaining.


----------



## Roman (May 20, 2013)

I always knew Rabac was awesome, and this chapter just confirmed it. And he stabs her in the back for good measure like a boss. Can't wait to see more of him in later chapters. Seriously, I'm glad he lived through this, the fight could've well gone either way.

As for Seryuu, she has a strong sense of justice, although she's terribly misguided. I'm kinda hoping for her to turn sides but I fear she's too crazy to listen to reason once she gets going. I can see Tatsumi try to turn her but Mein won't waste time for shit, which is why I like her.


----------



## Melodie (May 20, 2013)

I can already see Mein blasting her off. I doubt it would be easy though.


----------



## Stannis (May 20, 2013)

Glorious display from Rabac. 



SternRitter said:


> Hope Seryuu gets slaughtered next chapter, this bitch has had it coming.



This. 
Bitch is annoying I want to see her head flying.


----------



## 8 (May 20, 2013)

i would miss seryuu. of course she is dispictable. but it is fun to have her around in the story. i feel the manga would lose some of its charm if she dies too soon.


----------



## Shiroyasha (May 20, 2013)

Respect Rabac. 

And I better see Mein put a bullet through Seryuu's head.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 20, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> Respect Rabac.
> 
> And I better see Mein put a bullet through Seryuu's head.



Rabac is hard-fucking-core, considering this is the first real shit storm he's been in by himself. Handled his business like a boss.

I hope Seryuu dies horribly and Edese gets her man back for a few chapters cause those chapters are always hilarious.


----------



## Shiroyasha (May 20, 2013)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Rabac is hard-fucking-core, considering this is the first real shit storm he's been in by himself. Handled his business like a boss.


I agree completely.

Not to mention he made his fight more interesting with his tactics and the versatility of his Teigu.



> I hope Seryuu dies horribly and Edese gets her man back for a few chapters cause those chapters are always hilarious.


She better get put the fuck out. 

And yeah, they were damn funny, haha.


----------



## 8 (May 20, 2013)

eh? seryuu is awesome. just look at that grin. she's about to enjoy herself.


----------



## Blαck (May 20, 2013)

8 said:


> eh? seryuu is awesome. just look at that grin. she's about to enjoy herself.



Soon as Mein shoots her ass that smile is gone


----------



## CoolTaff12 (May 22, 2013)

lol Rabac just pulled the forth 'Hit and Run' tactic I have ever seen in manga xD


----------



## Ranking (May 22, 2013)

Mein is disgusting. I mean, what sane person could actually take anything positive away after a quick look at her character?


----------



## rajin (May 26, 2013)

*Akame ga Kiru! 37 Raw  
*
*Nnoitra claimed that wasn't the case *


----------



## Blαck (May 26, 2013)

rajin said:


> *Akame ga Kiru! 37 Raw
> *
> *this *




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well shit how many weapons does that psycho have? 

And looks like both of them are having their fair share of trouble.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 11, 2013)

37 is up on Batoto
Downloadable here.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2013)

Having Mein and Seryuu face off in a one on one battle doesn't seem like a good idea on Mein's part. Not that Tatsumi is faring any better in his battle. He better hurry it up and deal with his opponent, because just winning won't cut it if he wants to save his teammate who's down for the count.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 11, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Having Mein and Seryuu face off in a one on one battle doesn't seem like a good idea on Mein's part. Not that Tatsumi is faring any better in his battle. He better hurry it up and deal with his opponent, because just winning won't cut it if he wants to save his teammate who's down for the count.



Yeah, Tatsumi needs to step it up a bit. Kind of disappointed he isn't up to par with Rabac, although Rabac just might be an all around better fighter. Though that Rakasha demon or whatever did say he just needs some battle experience, so who knows.

As for Mein, she's gonna need back up asap because Seiryuu's crazy ass is out for blood.


----------



## OmniOmega (Jun 11, 2013)

Seiryuu just needs to fucking die already. Jeez, what a bitch


----------



## Morglay (Jun 11, 2013)

The way you guys hate on such a fantastic character... She is epic. You cannot deny that this is an entertaining fight. That cray.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 12, 2013)

Seiryuu is going all out. It is just pure bloodlust. Mein, please do not die. I want her to survive but seems like everyone is preoccupied with something so I wonder how she will get out of this situation.


----------



## SternRitter (Jun 26, 2013)

Pretty intense chapter. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



seeing seiryuus dog teigu crawl up to her as they both died was pretty sad but she deserved none the less.


----------



## Hardcore (Jun 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



to be fair seryuu already did a lot, leave the rest to esdese


----------



## Morglay (Jun 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Tatsumi already off-paneling difficult opponents.  Seiryuu still looked cray, a torso without legs just isn't as menacing.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 1, 2013)

Bitch got served.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 1, 2013)

38 Is up 
Chapter 79 on Red Hawk Scans

*Spoiler*: __ 




That crazy bitch finally got what was coming to her 
And Tatsumi showing up saving the damsel in distress


----------



## OmniOmega (Jul 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Get rekt

Bitch deserved it


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 1, 2013)

Tatsumi swooping in the nick of time ^__^


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 1, 2013)

Schere has been avenged


----------



## Null (Jul 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Finally that bitch is dead, Tatsumi with that last minute save


----------



## Blαck (Jul 1, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Tatsumi swooping in the nick of time ^__^



Dat Foreshadowing


----------



## Nanja (Jul 1, 2013)

Well, it was great that Mein didn't die. The character deaths were losing impact. 

Tatsumi swooping in like a badass indeed. 

I really like the kind of character Tatsumi has become. Felt great that he was finally in time. 

Seiryuu, I'm glad that deluded scum is dead. I held so much hatred for her that not one fuck was given when the author had her play the pity card on her deathbed. Just a handful of Team Sociopath remaining.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 1, 2013)

Great chap. That Tatsumi strategy


----------



## Brad6ford (Jul 1, 2013)

Didn't expect the twist at the end at all.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 1, 2013)

Kind of sad that these two characters had to fight, Mein and Justice have been my favorites since the beginning. I really wanted Justice to live, just because she was such a despicable villain.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Roman (Jul 2, 2013)

Two fights in a row with a good ending. I'm really happy but really afraid at the same time. This streak of good luck, I really hope it lasts a while longer.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiryuu got what she deserved. Feels good man.


----------



## 8 (Jul 2, 2013)

just you wait. my seiryuu will come back as full cyborg.


----------



## SinRaven (Jul 2, 2013)

sieryuu 

first bors, now seiryuu. my favorite j?gers are dropping one by one. 

but that bitch deserved it 
schere has been avenged


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 2, 2013)

8 said:


> just you wait. my seiryuu will come back as full cyborg.



So will Tatsumi's childhood friends


----------



## Morglay (Jul 2, 2013)

8 said:


> just you wait. my seiryuu will come back as full cyborg.



I want this badly, let her be fueled by the tears of angry Schere fans. Justice Bot 2.0.


----------



## OmniOmega (Jul 2, 2013)

8 said:


> just you wait. my seiryuu will come back as full cyborg.


How evil do you have to be to say this!?


----------



## Roman (Jul 2, 2013)

She completely vaporized herself. Bringing her back will be a totally JJBA-like move, and this manga's a lot more realistic.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 2, 2013)

Well this chapter was satisfying.


----------



## 8 (Jul 2, 2013)

OmniOmega said:


> How evil do you have to be to say this!?


why would you deny the cute girl her justice? how can anyone be so cruel?


----------



## Mdri (Jul 12, 2013)

space said:


> sieryuu
> 
> first bors, now seiryuu. my favorite j?gers are dropping one by one.
> 
> ...



That bitch deserved it for a long time now, what a crazy whore...

I'm still waiting for Kurome to join the Night Raids, something that will not happen most likely.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 12, 2013)

I liked Seryuu .


----------



## Melodie (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## Mdri (Jul 21, 2013)

Prequel will center on Akame?

Win already!


----------



## Null (Jul 21, 2013)

Prequel?


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jul 21, 2013)

Prequel centered on Akame with a different and good artist?

Well this is just full of win.


----------



## Mdri (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm curious to see how the relationship between Akame and Kurome was.


----------



## rajin (Jul 29, 2013)

*Akame ga Kill! 39 JAPANESE RAW*

*Ch.8 *


----------



## Null (Aug 26, 2013)

the scan

Chapter's out


----------



## Jagger (Aug 26, 2013)

Spoilers:

Everyone died.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 26, 2013)

Null Void said:


> the scan
> 
> Chapter's out




*Spoiler*: __ 



Raba 
Go get'em Mein 

Well shit, 50 thousand just to take out Edese?!


----------



## Darth (Aug 26, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> Prequel centered on Akame with a different and good artist?
> 
> Well this is just full of win.



The artist for Akame ga Kiru is already amazing though. 

This chapter did nothing but hella hype Esdese. I do <3 Najenda the more panel time she gets though. Was cool learning she was the original Pumpkin user. 

lol @ Akame not realizing that Mein liked Tatsumi  Suu must be an excellent cook.


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 27, 2013)

And here I thought Najenda is on par with Edese.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Aug 27, 2013)

Dayyuuum, I didn't think Esdese was that fuckin' powerful!



Darth said:


> The artist for Akame ga Kiru is already amazing though.


Oh, for sure, I didn't mean it like that.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 27, 2013)

Eisenheim said:


> And here I thought Najenda is on par with Edese.



Yeah Edese and Budou( I think was his name ) Just got some serious hype.


----------



## Stannis (Aug 27, 2013)

Inb4 to bring down Budou you need 500k soldiers including 10 Esdeses.


----------



## Roman (Aug 27, 2013)

Great chapter! It's good to see The Boss getting some pretty nice backstory tho I don't think that's all there is she has to say about herself. Tho I don't think you literally need an army and 10 Teigu users to take just her down. I think The Boss was referring to Esdese and her complexive army rather than just her. But judging from one of the last panels, Boss might still be underestimating her D=


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Aug 27, 2013)

The boss is wrong.

You only need 1 Tatsumi to stop Esdese.


Anyway, kewl chapter, that Budou guy still hasn't appeared and is getting lot of hype. Wonder if he has a Teigu and what is it.


----------



## Gin (Aug 28, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> The boss is wrong.
> 
> You only need 1 Tatsumi to stop Esdese.


She'd just put another collar on him and be on her way.   



Grimm6Jack said:


> Anyway, kewl chapter, that Budou guy still hasn't appeared and is getting lot of hype. Wonder if he has a Teigu and what is it.


He'll definitely have a Teigu.   Hopefully something original.   My guess is that he could be on par with Esdese as far as physical combat is concerned, but have a less powerful Teigu (she's the Empire's Strongest after all) :ignoramus


----------



## rajin (Sep 4, 2013)

*Akame ga Kiru! 40 chinese*

*Link to KissManga online reader *


----------



## Smoke (Sep 30, 2013)

Is it me or does it feel like Mein tripped a death flag?


Also, Kira, what's your set from? Or anyone know?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 30, 2013)

Yup, mein is going to die.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 30, 2013)

40
lel


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 30, 2013)

Mein better not fucking die. Their will be fucking fights if she hits the dust


----------



## Blunt (Sep 30, 2013)

Smoke said:


> Also, Kira, what's your set from? Or anyone know?


Almost positive it's from Pretty Cure.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 30, 2013)

I am such a Wave fanboy.
He's going to make Tatsumi his toy.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 30, 2013)

Tatsumi better not let Mein die, time to step his shit up 

And wonder who Wave is fighting next?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 30, 2013)

I think it's a red herring to be quite frank.
Leone will be the one to die, on that I'd bank.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 30, 2013)

A death flag has definitely been raised. It looks like it'll be Mein, if it is her she'll probably murder/suicide with the asshole with wings.


----------



## SinRaven (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah Mein's probably gonna die. Telling Tatsumi she had something important to say after the mission was pretty much writing her own death sentence. 

If it's not Mein, it's gonna be Najenda (we got to see an important part of her background after all). Wonder what will happen to Susanoo in that case, though.

Though I think it would be awesome and scary if he somehow ends up being used by the enemy...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 30, 2013)

Actually, Esdese herself is moving out.
So Najenda is the one we should think about.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 30, 2013)

blunt said:


> Almost positive it's from Pretty Cure.



Thanks, she reminds me of Nori from Let's Lagoon.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2013)

Just started this. Pretty good...sad to see what happened to Tatsumi's friends.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2013)

_There's something I need to tell you after this is over?_ Wow, if that isn't an obvious death flag, I don't know what is >_>


----------



## Darth (Oct 1, 2013)

Death flags! DEATH FLAGS EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Stannis (Oct 1, 2013)

RIP   Mein.


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm not looking forward to the next few chapters.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 1, 2013)

Mein x Tatsumi isn't gonna happen anyway, it's gonna be Akame x Tatsumi.

Still, I will be so sad when she dies.


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm still rooting for Esdese x Tatsumi


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 1, 2013)

Good pairing, but will it happen? I think not.
Now meanwhile, Wave x Tatsumi is pretty hot.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 1, 2013)

Dream said:


> I'm still rooting for Esdese x Tatsumi



If he could bring her to the good side I freaking love it


----------



## Sphyer (Oct 1, 2013)

gg Mein

You will be missed.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 1, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> If he could bring her to the good side I freaking love it


I would rather Esdese die than become good.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 1, 2013)

blunt said:


> I would rather Esdese die than become good.



But it won't be the same without the Ice Queen


----------



## Jagger (Oct 2, 2013)

Goddamn it, Mein. You just don't freaking say that before going on a suicide mission against an OP team of skilled people. Please, don't die.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 2, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> But it won't be the same without the Ice Queen


I wasn't saying I want her to die. Esdese is probably my favorite character. But if there was a choice between her becoming one of the good guys and dying, I'd take the latter every time. 

The "goodest" I can see her becoming is dying for Tatsumi's sake.


----------



## Smoke (Oct 2, 2013)

I fucking love Esdese. I just wish Tatsumi hadn't been a pussy and gone for that pussy.


----------



## stream (Oct 5, 2013)

Smoke said:


> I fucking love Esdese. I just wish Tatsumi hadn't been a pussy and gone for that pussy.



…And then a new chapter comes. Blargh.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



And thus it was proven Wave is top-tier.
Beating 3 NR members at once with no fear.


----------



## SinRaven (Oct 5, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Leone will survive this, won't she?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)

**


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2013)

WAD said:


> I think it's a red herring to be quite frank.
> Leone will be the one to die, on that I'd bank.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 5, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wave seems like he is yet to step out of 1st gear. Is he strong enough to break Chelsie's plot shield? Please beautiful Jeebus let it be so.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 5, 2013)

Morglay said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Wave seems like he is yet to step out of 1st gear. Is he strong enough to break Chelsie's plot shield? Please beautiful Jeebus let it be so.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Chelsea is dead.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 12, 2013)

this here was so awesome


----------



## Smoke (Oct 13, 2013)

This manga is so gorey.


The amount of deaths and shit make me want to stop reading. But I do like it.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 13, 2013)

Sometimes I forget how brutal Edese is but then she reminds me


----------



## Gin (Oct 13, 2013)

Esdese effortlessly crushing her enemies.   Magnificent.   


*Spoiler*: __ 



Although I am especially sorry that she treated Leone so brutally


----------



## dream (Oct 13, 2013)

Ugh, moments like this really make Esdese x Tatsumi all the more unlikely.


----------



## JoJo (Oct 13, 2013)

[sp]Is Wave gonna kill Mein or do you think that Leone will die instead?[/sp]


----------



## Gin (Oct 13, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Sometimes I forget how brutal Edese is but then she reminds me





Dream said:


> Ugh, moments like this really make Esdese x Tatsumi all the more unlikely.




This part of Esdese is just as real as her sadistic side.   Tatsumi shall expose it once again.   It can still happen.


----------



## JoJo (Oct 13, 2013)

blunt said:


> I would rather Esdese die than become good.



This. 

I'd rather have the Revo's vs Capital and that's where the NR beats the Jaeggers  and all peace is restored. 

I think that's how it's gonna end.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Oct 13, 2013)

Such brutality :amazed

And Wave was impressive, him fighting Tatsumi as one of the main battles of this manga is bound to happen.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 13, 2013)

Frost said:


> This part of Esdese is just as real as her sadistic side.   Tatsumi shall expose it once again.   It can still happen.



Dammit Edese, why'd you have to be a villain?


----------



## JoJo (Oct 13, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Such brutality :amazed
> 
> And Wave was impressive, him fighting Tatsumi as one of the main battles of this manga is bound to happen.



Yep.

Wave is most likely going to kill Mein. This will just reinforce their whole battle and intensify it.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 13, 2013)

Grimm said:


> And Wave was impressive, him fighting Tatsumi as one of the main battles of this manga is bound to happen.



This too, Wave definitely stepped up this chapter but damn when is Tatsumi gonna start wrecking shit like that?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm going to be disappointed as hell if every single member of Night Raid make it out of this alive.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 13, 2013)

blunt said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Chelsea is dead.



Sorry I meant Mein...? Such an influential character that I cannot remember her name.


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 13, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Yep.
> 
> Wave is most likely going to kill Mein. This will just reinforce their whole battle and intensify it.



Who knows she might just havr a big enough target to surive the enter thing until the very end of the story we're she's brutally murdered before finally achieving happiness because that's the kinda author this is


----------



## Imagine (Oct 13, 2013)

Freddie Mercury said:


> I'm going to be disappointed as hell if every single member of Night Raid make it out of this alive.


That definitely may not be the case anymore.


----------



## Tangible (Oct 13, 2013)

Is this series worth picking up? I'm debating between starting this or Ubel Blatt first


----------



## dream (Oct 13, 2013)

Tangible said:


> Is this series worth picking up? I'm debating between starting this or Ubel Blatt first



In my opinion this manga is superior to Ubel Blatt which started off great but over time managed to lose most of my interest.


----------



## Shiny (Oct 13, 2013)

Tangible said:


> Is this series worth picking up? I'm debating between starting this or Ubel Blatt first



its very good,just read the first chapter,i had a solid opinion after that



but i think its far from over so im not sure if you want to read each month one chapter...


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 13, 2013)

So Wave is now inexplicably super-strong because plot requires it, eh? 


Edese is such evil, sadistic bitch. Why can't she bite the dust already?


Poor Leone, please don't kill her Plot Reaper, take Mein instead!


----------



## Imagine (Oct 13, 2013)

The_Evil said:


> So Wave is now inexplicably super-strong because plot requires it, eh?


Eh, I wouldn't say _that_ per se. Akame already said she'd have problems with armored foes, Mein's plot teigu hasn't kicked in, and Rabac is smart, but he's never faced someone that much of a threat.

Sussano'o would be handling him for sure I'd say.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 13, 2013)

Tangible said:


> Is this series worth picking up? I'm debating between starting this or Ubel Blatt first



Ubel Blatt turned from something really promising into a momentum-less whiny bitch of a manga. (Bit strong but I need some food so I can eventually give a shit.)

This for sure.


----------



## wowfel (Oct 13, 2013)

Mind blowing chapter, Esdese is a fucking bitch doing that to leone when she was saying that shit I thought it was what she was planning to do to her, but when I clicked the next page she did all that shit wtf. Wave is awesome I hope he joins night raid.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 13, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Eh, I wouldn't say _that_ per se. Akame already said she'd have problems with armored foes, Mein's plot teigu hasn't kicked in, and Rabac is smart, but he's never faced someone that much of a threat.
> 
> Sussano'o would be handling him for sure I'd say.



It would be one thing if he staled them with effort, by fighting defensively, using tactics etc. But he's dominating them pretty hard which looks pretty weird.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 13, 2013)

The_Evil said:


> It would be one thing if he staled them with effort, by fighting defensively, using tactics etc. But he's dominating them pretty hard which looks pretty weird.


Yeah only Akame seems to be of any real offensive use, but she can't even get pasted his teigu. 

They don't seem used to up close rushing foes.


----------



## Breadman (Oct 15, 2013)

Rabac seems to be a guy who's used to that kind of stuff given his previous battle he had with that buff bodyguard, slicing him to bits when he recklessly went after him.

However, he's not used to fighting thick armour like this, and I think that's the reason why they're having so much trouble against Wave, most Teigu's are weapons of sorts, not armour, so a Teigu like Wave's is quite difficult to bypass.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Oct 15, 2013)

Well, we didn't see Wave show his true strength in any other instance and yeah, he and Tatsumi are a bad matchup against most characters. 
Wave however appears to have better skill than Tatsumi for now.


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 16, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Well, we didn't see Wave show his true strength in any other instance and yeah, he and Tatsumi are a bad matchup against most characters.
> Wave however appears to have better skill than Tatsumi for now.



No doubt, that and the fact he has the better armour. Tatsumi's will probably advance to and surpass it at some in the future but at this point it's been stated to be the outright stronger one.


----------



## Roman (Oct 17, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> No doubt, that and the fact he has the better armour. Tatsumi's will probably advance to and surpass it at some in the future but at this point it's been stated to be the outright stronger one.



I was thinking Tatsumi might even inherit Wave's Teigu or somehow unite the two of them together, what with them being so similar, should Wave be defeated at some stage.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 17, 2013)

Freedan said:


> I was thinking *Tatsumi might even inherit Wave's Teigu or somehow unite the two of them together*, what with them being so similar, should Wave be defeated at some stage.



That'd be awesome


----------



## Roman (Oct 17, 2013)

I figured that considering how similar their Teigu are, they're related to each other in some way, not just in the sense that Tatsumi's Teigu was the prototype for Wave's. It should be possible to use them together somehow since they are weapons rather than just armor, as Furosuto mentioned.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 17, 2013)

Which only lends credence to my Wave x Tatsumi pairing.
I hope it's done, I find that love to be quite risque and daring.


----------



## manidk (Oct 19, 2013)

I will now post three RAWs from the next chapter.

Make of them what you will, but basically, wow.




*Spoiler*: __ 





Susanoo is dead. 





*Spoiler*: __ 





"There's no one left who can fight me."





*Spoiler*: __ 





Esdese can fucking timestop apparently.


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 19, 2013)

manidk said:


> I will now post three RAWs from the next chapter.
> 
> Make of them what you will, but basically, wow.
> 
> ...



Hahahaha


*Spoiler*: __ 



Of course she can... For a series who is pretty firmly in the category where the abilities are fairly mild and are not too crazy or hax etc of course Esdese would be the one to run counter to that because well she's just that hax.

She even invented it herself so she figuratively speaking broke the rules of the story.


----------



## manidk (Oct 19, 2013)

Agreed.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Really makes it all the more interesting on how they're gonna end up beating her.  My theory:  Incursio was stated to be able to "adapt to anything" right?    It'd be amazingly awesome to end up with JJBA Dio vs Jotaro type of fight.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 19, 2013)

Just when you think a female can't get any more based.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Edese is my favourite broken character, seriously she has everything. Defo in my top 3 villains. As long as she doesn't have the average villain breakdown around the time of her death she could easily make 1st.


----------



## Tangible (Oct 20, 2013)

I just read chapter 9


*Spoiler*: __ 



Schere : (. Why?!


----------



## manidk (Oct 20, 2013)

Tangible said:


> I just read chapter 9
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You're in for a wild ride bro.


----------



## manidk (Oct 20, 2013)

One more chapter 42 page.

*Spoiler*: __ 






Wave gets blasted away by Mein.

lolwave


----------



## Tangible (Oct 20, 2013)

manidk said:


> You're in for a wild ride bro.


Fuck. IDK if I can handle it Manidk-senpai.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Oct 20, 2013)

Esdese can stop time? Well for her to use a technique like that, it seems like Susano'o in his overpowered form was indeed a threat to her.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 20, 2013)

At least Mein survived. :33


----------



## Shiny (Oct 20, 2013)

fucking useless tatsuki,he was much more awesome without incursion


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 20, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Esdese can stop time? Well for her to use a technique like that, it seems like Susano'o in his overpowered form was indeed a threat to her.



I think it's less of an fact that it was a threat to her but more that it was a threat to the person she was protecting. Even if she was outright stronger than him it's useless if he could kill his target and even more so if they can get away.

They have different win priorities she needed to use it in order to prevent him from killing the target (which was all they cared about they weren't trying to kill her) I'm not sure she needed it to be able to defeat him.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh Wave, you continue to be all foam but no splash.


----------



## ikoke (Oct 21, 2013)

This is just speculation, but I think that the reason Esedese can stop time is because her Teigu's true power is not ice creation, but freezing. She normally chooses to freeze the moisture in the air to create ice, but she can extend the freezing effect to more abstract things like the fabric of space/time as well. Hence, timestop.


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 21, 2013)

ikoke said:


> This is just speculation, but I think that the reason Esedese can stop time is because her Teigu's true power is not ice creation, but freezing. She normally chooses to freeze the moisture in the air to create ice, but she can extend the freezing effect to more abstract things like the fabric of space/time as well. Hence, timestop.



Isn't that all pretty much assumed anyway, granted it doesn't really make sense in normal logic or scientific terms, but this is manga it rarely does.


----------



## ikoke (Oct 21, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Isn't that all pretty much assumed anyway, granted it doesn't really make sense in normal logic or scientific terms, but this is manga it rarely does.



Manga physics never lies!

As for this being pretty much assumed, I'm not exactly sure what you mean by that but I myself was pretty sure that Esedese's ability is nothing more exotic than mundane ice manipulation up until manidk posted that raw. TBH i don't think ice manipulators also being able to freeze time is that common an ability in anime/manga.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 21, 2013)

Almost caught up, just finished the Mein vs. Seeryuu arc.

I'll miss you crazy JUSTICE chick. You weren't bad. You weren't bad at all.


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 21, 2013)

ikoke said:


> Manga physics never lies!
> 
> As for this being pretty much assumed, I'm not exactly sure what you mean by that but I myself was pretty sure that Esedese's ability is nothing more exotic than mundane ice manipulation up until manidk posted that raw. TBH i don't think ice manipulators also being able to freeze time is that common an ability in anime/manga.



I mean the second it was revealed that she could freeze time the most obvious assumption would be that that her ability involves freezing, (which most ice manipulators in fiction tend to have anyway) and that the abilty extends to time, 

it's the only conclusion you can really come to outside more information hence why I called it the general assumption. Based on the information there isn't any other real conclusion the average person would come up with.


----------



## ikoke (Oct 21, 2013)

That's true,I guess. 

Unless Esedese has a second Teigu(which is pure speculation and rather unlikely). Was it mentioned whether someone can use more than one Teigu simultaneously?


----------



## 8 (Oct 21, 2013)

zenieth said:


> Almost caught up, just finished the Mein vs. Seeryuu arc.
> 
> I'll miss you crazy JUSTICE chick. You weren't bad. You weren't bad at all.


it's such a sad world when there's no justice. why do only cool people die.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 21, 2013)

I think my biggest issue with the series isn't the characters or the abruptness of the deaths. (You will live in my heart forever Bors)

Rather, it's how infallible the Rebel army looks. I mean the Empire was corrupt to its core, but there were and are visibly good and bad people in it.

Hell Jager is proof perfect of it as truthfully they're no worse (and in some cases much better) than Night Raid

But contrast with the Rebel army and well they just feel hollowly good. It may have to do with us not getting some real focus on the main force, but they need at least one completely unsalvagable dick


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 21, 2013)

zenieth said:


> I think my biggest issue with the series isn't the characters or the abruptness of the deaths. (You will live in my heart forever Bors)
> 
> Rather, it's how infallible the Rebel army looks. I mean the Empire was corrupt to its core, but there were and are visibly good and bad people in it.
> 
> ...



We haven't actually seen much of the Rebel army, mostly the Night raid and even then it's made apparent Night raid isn't made of entirely good guys, there's members that really do enjoy killing *cough*Leone*cough*, granted it's of general douchebags but even they have good sides with people who care bout them etc.

For now the author wants you to root for the MC, there's still a decent chance some factions of the rebel may end not so much different to the opposition but right now there's too little information either way.


----------



## 8 (Oct 21, 2013)

i can imagine night raid and the revolutionary army, as they are fighting against corruption they must have some standards when recruiting. and if by chance a total dick or a psycho still manages to get in they should note and kick him out (if he's lucky) or kill him.


----------



## manidk (Oct 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm honestly surprised that Esdese's "Trump Card" wasn't Absolute Zero.

AZ and Timestop are both pretty hax and powerful.




There's still room to grow though, I suppose.


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 21, 2013)

8 said:


> i can imagine night raid and the revolutionary army, as they are fighting against corruption they must have some standards when recruiting. and if by chance a total dick or a psycho still manages to get in they should note and kick him out (if he's lucky) or kill him.



Eh history dictates otherwise. A heck of lot I'd dare say the majority of revolutions against cruel oppressors end up swapping one oppressive regime for another. You'll always have power hungry people, and lot of the time the people starting up these revolutions are those power hungry people they gain traction because a lot of populous dislikes the current government, but just because your displacing a bad government doesn't necessarily mean your getting a better one.

A lot of the time the citizens don't realise they were power hungry gits until they get into power, by that time it's too late.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Oct 21, 2013)

Chapter ain't out yet?

FUUCK!!!


----------



## manidk (Oct 21, 2013)

Shiiiiit, it'll still be a while judging by the past couple chapters.


----------



## manidk (Oct 21, 2013)

Also, more chapter 42 spoilers, no images this time.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Esdese was handling released Susanoo and Tatsumi simultaneously.

OHKO'd Tatsumi.

Froze time, walked calmly over to Susanoo and stabbed his core out.

Rabac might be dead, I can't see anything conclusive from the scans.  Either dead or heavily injured, most likely injured.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



In a Teigu Battle 1 must die


----------



## SternRitter (Oct 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rabac? Please no, he's the only bro left. 

Plus he hasn't confessed his love for najenda yet.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Author: "As punishment for not buying my mango I will fill it with the best characters just so I can kill them off 1 by 1."
Us aka Thieves: "Oh please based Jeebus noes!"
*Fan favourite character dies, Mein lives on...* 
Justice is truly a bitch.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



if there's someone bound to die.
then i'd pick rabac.


----------



## Tangible (Oct 23, 2013)

Caught up! 

Esdese is broken as fuck...not sure how NR can get out of this without it seeming like a monstrous ass pull...and to think we still have to see the other general still


----------



## zenieth (Oct 23, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



terrible?

terrible


----------



## Shiny (Oct 23, 2013)

i can't wait for the day when tatsumi will lose that fucking incursion forever  i hate that kind of generic power up,he seems useless without it


----------



## zenieth (Oct 23, 2013)

So when he dies?

Cause that's the only way he's losing the rider suit


----------



## manidk (Oct 23, 2013)

It was pretty obvious that Tatsumi was strong without the armor.  But battling a bunch of Teigu users without one of his own, while possible, would put him at kind of a disadvantage.

And how is Incursio a power-up?  It's pretty much his weapon.


----------



## Shiny (Oct 23, 2013)

generic speed+ strenght+durability power up?


----------



## zenieth (Nov 2, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i6.minus.com/ibrBUQhfGCX8qD.jpg

144 Raw

144 Raw

144 Raw

144 Raw

144 Raw

144 Raw

144 Raw

144 Raw

144 Raw

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed




Chap 1 of AgK Zero

 Or as I prefer to call it: Before Akame was a no good dirty terrorist assassin, she was a vile scum of an imperial assassin


----------



## Imagine (Nov 19, 2013)

Ch.38-39

Fully scanned chap of AGK Zero.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 19, 2013)

Jesus took long enough, honestly.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Nov 19, 2013)

Where's chap 42...


----------



## Imagine (Nov 22, 2013)

Link removed


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Nov 22, 2013)

[Photoshoping Esedes with Za Warudo]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 22, 2013)

Esdese is so boss.


----------



## Darth (Nov 22, 2013)

I'll be pretty sad if Najenda and Susano'o both die. 

Seriously though, Esdese is completely out of their league. She could singlehandedly take them all out without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Darth (Nov 22, 2013)

Kurou said:


> How did I not know about this



It was a pretty tragic story. Great art too.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 22, 2013)

continuing to prove why she is best girl


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 23, 2013)

Tatsumi needs to unlock the power of his Taigu to full power....you know its coming.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 23, 2013)

Darth said:


> I'll be pretty sad if Najenda and Susano'o both die.
> 
> Seriously though, Esdese is completely out of their league. She could singlehandedly take them all out without breaking a sweat.


And all it does is make me wonder how in the hell are they going to beat her.


----------



## Katou (Nov 23, 2013)

Darth said:


> I'll be pretty sad if Najenda and Susano'o both die.
> 
> Seriously though, Esdese is completely out of their league. She could singlehandedly take them all out without breaking a sweat.



She's final Villain after all  

might become an Ally too


----------



## wowfel (Nov 23, 2013)

Wow esdese time freezing ability is so broken.


----------



## Katou (Nov 23, 2013)

Tatsumi was knocked out just like that? even with Armor on?


----------



## 8 (Nov 23, 2013)

"this trump card was developed to never let tatsumi run away again"  edese is so yandere.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 23, 2013)

I swear to god, if najenda dies....


----------



## Santí (Nov 23, 2013)

I totally just had a wank right now.


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 23, 2013)

But still. It freezes time and space for a few moments. That's pretty broken.


----------



## stream (Nov 23, 2013)

Only once a day, though. So that's it for this fight.
I have the funny feeling that now that she's revealed her trump card, she will hardly ever have the occasion to use it again. Simply because it would look lame from now on.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 27, 2013)

Esdese with dat Za Warudo.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Shiny (Nov 27, 2013)

esdese is becoming too stupid to me  i love top tiers stomping but i don't know....she lacks something


----------



## Rax (Nov 27, 2013)

OP Esdese 

Shiny, it's cause she literally has had zero difficulty in any fight and is sorta a Perfect in all ways character, so might be a bit of that Mary Sue perfect girl aura bugging you.


----------



## Tangible (Nov 27, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> OP Esdese
> 
> Shiny, it's cause she literally has had zero difficulty in any fight and is sorta a Perfect in all ways character, so might be a bit of that Mary Sue perfect girl aura bugging you.


That is my issue. She just seems so absurdly untouchable. Like we literally have seen no one who could even touch her in a way that would make sense; which means her loss is going to seem ass-pullish.


----------



## Rax (Nov 27, 2013)

She literally just made a technique out of nowhere that stops time and acted like it was no big deal.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 27, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> She literally just made a technique out of nowhere that stops time and acted like it was no big deal.



Jotaro kinda did to.


----------



## Rax (Nov 27, 2013)

You trying to compare Esdese to Jotaro?


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 28, 2013)

Edese's Za Warudo.  She too overpowered to have that skill.


----------



## Rax (Nov 28, 2013)

Pretty much What everyone thinks.

Tatsumi should just bone her to death.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Nov 30, 2013)

I hope Mein won't die, my fav girl 

She's a main character too so I'm more confident, Suu, Leone and Najenda are enough already


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 2, 2013)

........for fucks sake how is anybody supposed to beat Esdese?!

At this point it seems more and more impossible.

And as much as I'd hate it to happen, Mein is doomed.

And IMO the last one standing won't be Tatsumi but Akame.


----------



## OmniOmega (Dec 2, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Jotaro kinda did to.



Jotaro suffered by getting lamer each part. So its justified


----------



## Imagine (Dec 16, 2013)

AGK Zero 2


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Dec 16, 2013)

Chapter 2 is out? Very nice ​


----------



## zenieth (Dec 16, 2013)

OmniOmega said:


> Jotaro suffered by getting lamer each part. So its justified



This is wrong considering

Part 4 Jotaro > Part 3


----------



## manidk (Dec 16, 2013)

zenieth said:


> This is wrong considering
> 
> Part 4 Jotaro > Part 3



This is absolutely true.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 20, 2013)

Chapter 43:
Link removed


----------



## Imagine (Dec 20, 2013)

Sussano'o.  

Excellent chap. This new arc should be amazing.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 20, 2013)

Now I don't even care anymore if Edese dies, she is just too evil.


----------



## wowfel (Dec 20, 2013)

What an amazing arc!! I can't wait to see what will happen next, I hope they keep up the good pacing.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 20, 2013)

Does anybody actually still like Edese? She is just such a broken character that it is boring.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 20, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So we may have 3 Teams now?

Night Raid
J?ger
and now Shura's Men judging from the 5 cloaked people.

IMO really interesting that Suzuka survived.Wondering what role she'll play.
Seeing what she said, an Ally of Night Raid or perhaps even join them?


And I really found this chapter unpredictable.
It was obvious someone would die but it was really well done to play with who it'll be.
Seriously thought Nejanda when she brought back Susanoo, then Mein appeared and I remembered her death flag.


And dat Chelsea aiding even in her death.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 20, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Does anybody actually still like Edese? She is just such a broken character that it is boring.



I like her, the fact that she is so overwhelming kind of keeps it interesting considering this is a "anyone can die at any moment" manga.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 20, 2013)

Esdese's power fits perfectly to this.
Like Xiammes said, anyone can die.
The huge power gap works.To me at least it brings constant danger and fear cause anyone (well excluding Tatsumi and Akame) facing her has a huge probability to die.
I feared for Leone,Nejanda,Susanoo and Mein alone due to her presence cause you can be sure that due to her power she won't lose.

Overpowered?Perhaps.But way I see it, that is cleverly used and maybe even intended to bring constant danger that someone may die and that adds up well with the Manga.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 20, 2013)

I love Esdese.

This chapter further solidified it.

Evil

Sadistic

but still a true warrior at heart.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 20, 2013)

Also Holy shit, a Teigu fight where a user didn't die.

Hoping that last Rakshasa demon joins her crew.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Dec 20, 2013)

Tatsumi x Mein confirmed, let's go ck​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 20, 2013)

I got chills when she said "I shall not remember you as a Teigu but as a warrior!"


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 20, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Does anybody actually still like Edese? She is just such a broken character that it is boring.



I liked her at first, especially when she was with Tatsumi that one time. Now, I think she is just way to overpowered and that her evilness is just too much to bare against my heart.


----------



## Katou (Dec 20, 2013)

Esdese is still her


----------



## Santí (Dec 21, 2013)

Dat Susano'o.

I miss Chelsea, Kurome a shit.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 21, 2013)

Supposedly a big announcement for Akame ga Kiru next month.



> With the announcement in the next issue, akame ga kill will be getting a cover page, lead color and color pages!!!




Most likely going to be a anime adaptation annoucment, rumors are it will either be JC staff  or Madhouse


----------



## Shiny (Dec 21, 2013)

esdese was out of character this chapter,it felt strange


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 21, 2013)

Shiny said:


> esdese was out of character this chapter,it felt strange



Probably cause of Tatsumi seeing her suspicions.


----------



## Santí (Dec 21, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Supposedly a big announcement for Akame ga Kiru next month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've already been under the impression that 2014 will be one of the most promising years in my life, an AGK announcement from madhouse would just have me praying every night thanking a deity.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 21, 2013)

Sant? said:


> I've already been under the impression that 2014 will be one of the most promising years in my life, an AGK announcement from madhouse would just have me praying every night thanking a deity.



Madhouse would probably do the best adaptation out of all the studios, though I think Bones would also do a good job.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 21, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Supposedly a big announcement for Akame ga Kiru next month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This most recent chapter would be a perfect place to end a first season.
I seriously hope JC Staff doesn't get it though... Them and A1 rape everything they touch.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 21, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> This most recent chapter would be a perfect place to end a first season.
> I seriously hope JC Staff doesn't get it though... Them and A1 rape everything they touch.



Agree'd, it could also be Silver Link, they had a few Akame Ga Kiru manga volumes placed around in Watamote.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Dec 21, 2013)

I hope it's gonna be an anime adaptation :33

Mein would be lovely in the anime 
​


----------



## Shiny (Dec 21, 2013)

^i hope not,they will censure so much


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Dec 22, 2013)

I hope if it's an anime it won't be censored too much, both the violence and the fanservice​


----------



## Null (Dec 30, 2013)

Link removed

Chapter's out


----------



## dream (Dec 30, 2013)

Holy shit.  Confession time?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 30, 2013)

GET THE FUCK ON WITH IT!


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 30, 2013)

Holy shit Cosmina's power is fucking brutal.O____O


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

Wave x Kurome

SHIP SO HARD


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 30, 2013)

Don't say that.

Wave = Tatsumi
Kurome = Akame

Lacks Mein.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 30, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Don't say that.
> 
> Wave = Tatsumi
> Kurome = Akame
> ...



She'll be dead within the next 7 chapters anyway.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

twintails tsundere fetish is almost as bad as glasses fetish


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 30, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> She'll be dead within the next 7 chapters anyway.



Inb4 a sudden ambush from behind stopping Mein from confessing.


In seriousness, that really seems to be the case of everyone who gets too close to Tatsumi.
Leone better not have pulled something when she marked him.


----------



## Blαck (Dec 30, 2013)

Dat Samurai tho


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 30, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Dat Samurai tho



Akame's opponent?


----------



## Santí (Dec 30, 2013)

WAD said:


> twintails tsundere fetish is almost as bad as glasses fetish



You don't mean this.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 30, 2013)

It was all good until the end.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 30, 2013)

I can't wait until Mein dies.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

Sant? said:


> You don't mean this.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 30, 2013)

Is it January yet? I need muh anime announcement and Mein's confession.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 30, 2013)

Usually anybody in a story of this setting that confesses there love ends up being murdered. I don't want anybody else to do die on the NR.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 30, 2013)

Mein is a walking deathflag eater, she should have been dead a long time ago.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 30, 2013)

Author I don't ask for much, yet I would greatly appreciate Mein's head used as a bowling ball, her limbs as the pins. It would make a brilliant start to the new year. That is all.


----------



## Rax (Dec 30, 2013)

If Mein does I will start a genocide of Whatever race kills her.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Dec 30, 2013)

Go Mein 

If something happens to her the author better hire some good bodyguards cause I'm coming for his ass ck
​


----------



## Morglay (Dec 30, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> If Mein does I will start a genocide of Whatever race kills her.





Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> Go Mein
> 
> If something happens to her the author better hire some good bodyguards cause I'm coming for his ass ck
> ​



Your anguish will sustain me soon enough.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 30, 2013)

Why so much disdain for Mein? She is Tsundere quality.


----------



## Blαck (Dec 30, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Akame's opponent?



More than likely, some of them were a bit too obvious.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 30, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Mein is a walking deathflag eater, she should have been dead a long time ago.



She'll choke on them sooner or later.


----------



## Blαck (Dec 30, 2013)

Morglay said:


> I don't give a shit about Edese. Mein is a cockroach, not even a "Johj bro"  roach. A restaurant roach. Something you just don't want to see or even think about. Then it appears before your eyes, scurrying out from under the kitchen door. You spontaneously throw up everything you just ate and run. Don't even think about that shit. Just horrifying.



That symbolism


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Dec 30, 2013)

Haters just mad their fav female doesn't have 1/10th of the progression Mein has with Tatsumi 

Stay irate
​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2013)

her character development hit its apex when she finally avenged Schere


----------



## Jackk (Dec 30, 2013)

So apparently 

But Psylocke Scans is doing it now


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeah Psylocke has been doing Akame ga Kiru 0, psylocke does a great job.


----------



## Katou (Dec 31, 2013)

Dat Cosmina 

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 31, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Mein is a walking deathflag eater, she should have been dead a long time ago.



Yeah, Mein has the greatest luck in the Manga when it comes to surviving it seems.

I understood her survival against Kurome, or more the Frog/Toad cause she had to avenge Schere but I fully expected her to die after taking out Seryuu.

She didn't die by the explosion, nor the mission afterwards which I believe a lot of people were very sure she would due to that Death Flag of "After the Mission".Or something along that.

Her being still alive, I dunno but it seems to me Takahiro still has something....big(?) planned with her.
To me she served her purpose after killing Seryuu despite that I hate to see her die.So I have no idea why instead of her, Susanoo got taken out.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 31, 2013)

I think in interview the author confirmed Mein was his favorite, that's why she has gotten the most character development and time spent with the Tatsumi. So if she is going to go, its going to be a pretty big event.


----------



## Arcuya (Dec 31, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> I think in interview the author confirmed Mein was his favorite, that's why she has gotten the most character development and time spent with the Tatsumi. So if she is going to go, its going to be a pretty big event.


there's no way she is actually going to be able to get her confession off with tatsumi so they have to be interrupted  and even though she's shooting death flags everywhere there's no one strong enough to kill her that we don't know the current whereabouts off so I can't see her dying in the next couple chapters imo, so i'd have to agree with you


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 31, 2013)

A new arc is beginning, she won't be dieing for quite a bit.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 31, 2013)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> Haters just mad their fav female doesn't have 1/10th of the progression Mein has with Tatsumi
> 
> Stay irate
> ​



Except Esdese has kissed, hugged, got naked and killed giant bandersnatches with Tatsumi. Mein has trouble mustering up courage to tell him that her puss leaks for him. 

Piku trash


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Dec 31, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Except Esdese has kissed, hugged, got naked and killed giant bandersnatches with Tatsumi. Mein has trouble mustering up courage to tell him that her puss leaks for him.
> 
> Piku trash


You mean the hug that got him sleepless because he didn't like it? Or both the forced kiss?

Just gonna say it now, Esdese has no, zero, nada chance of ending up with Tatsumi, or Tatsumi even like her. But i'm not gonna stop you from dreaming 
​


----------



## wowfel (Dec 31, 2013)

Face it Esdese will never be with Tatsumi.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 31, 2013)

Implying the series won't end with Tatsumi switching sides to the Jaegers and becomes Esdese lover.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 31, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Implying the series won't end with Tatsumi switching sides to the Jaegers and becomes Esdese lover.



Only after his kidnapping and eventual mindbreak.


----------



## Blαck (Dec 31, 2013)

wowfel said:


> Face it Esdese will never be with Tatsumi.



He shall follow her into death.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 31, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Only after his kidnapping and eventual mindbreak.



Tatsumi will see the light, eventually.


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you Golden Witch for making me read this manga, holy shit it's awesome (can't rep you yet though) 
 Couldn't stop reading untill the latest chapter.

Eventhough Esdese is an interesting character her Godlike strength is a bit much, oh and also, although I'd love to see the pairing happen, no way in hell or heaven is TatsumixEsdese ever going to happen.


----------



## CandyCocaine (Jan 5, 2014)

Tatsumix Esdese would be distasteful, but im sure if the mangaka really wanted to, they could make it happen


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 5, 2014)

Something I've been meaning to ask.

Did Seryuu die without using all Heavenly Kings?
Ball of Justice
Missile Turrets.
Her Sword.
Spear of Justice.
Reinforced Missile.
Tank Rifle
Detector.
Furnace of Five Hells.

Did I happen to miss the last ones?


----------



## Tangible (Jan 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Something I've been meaning to ask.
> 
> Did Seryuu die without using all Heavenly Kings?
> Ball of Justice
> ...


There was one that was unnamed (#4) and another unnamed that she used during her justice volley


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jan 6, 2014)

lol Esdese/Tatsumi happening...

I think the name of the Manga itself makes it obvious no?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 6, 2014)

Grimm said:


> lol Esdese/Tatsumi happening...
> 
> I think the name of the Manga itself makes it obvious no?



But it's not called Mein ga Kill.

Her name says it all.
Her name is german for "Mine" or "My".

Mein Buch. My Book
Mein Auto. My Car
Mein Mann. My Man

In short, something that belongs to you.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 6, 2014)

I don't see how EsdesexTatsumi WON'T happen


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 6, 2014)

EoS:
Esdese bribes Tatsumi:
You'll stay with me, we keep Person/People "x" Alive.


----------



## Katou (Jan 12, 2014)

So it's out 

Akame ga Kiru Zero 3

Akame ga Kiru 45 <- though this was a lie


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 12, 2014)

How about he will end up with no one...ever thought about that.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 12, 2014)

So

Akame.tv just got registered.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 12, 2014)

Also



Visual Novel is potentially a go.


----------



## ricc (Jan 20, 2014)

Anime incoming, get hype.


----------



## Scud (Jan 20, 2014)

If true, that's awesome. I just hope they get a decent studio and voice cast to do it.


----------



## Rax (Jan 20, 2014)

Anime

1. Not censor the violence at all
2. Add more tits


----------



## Morglay (Jan 20, 2014)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I don't see how EsdesexTatsumi WON'T happen



I am not unconfused by the use of double negatives.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 20, 2014)

Its going to be glorious going through this with anime only watchers. Just hope they don't fuck up the adaptation that badly.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm a bit worried about the censoring.


----------



## wowfel (Jan 20, 2014)

As much as I love Akame Ga kill it is too risky to get an anime atm, cause we are the plot would probably change since this is a monthly manga and that is what happens like 90% of the time unless they release it in seasons. Is the anime confirmed???


----------



## Mdri (Jan 20, 2014)

wowfel said:


> *As much as I love Akame Ga kill it is too risky to get an anime atm*, cause we are the plot would probably change since this is a monthly manga and that is what happens like 90% of the time unless they release it in seasons. Is the anime confirmed???



AgK has enough content for a 2-cour anime at this point.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2014)

It'd be pretty retarded for this to not be a late night anime.

It's not prominent enough and bringing it up in the day would call for censor restrictions which is stupid as fuck considering the tone.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2014)

It's like a blackhole of Death Flag.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 21, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> She'll be dead within the next 7 chapters anyway.


Get down that horse and say that shit again.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 21, 2014)

This John Wayne Gacy friend from Chapter 44 will probably be memorably creepy.


----------



## Rax (Jan 21, 2014)

Ima be real sour if Mein dies.

AgK is like the Game of Thrones of Manga


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 21, 2014)

Its happening.


----------



## Rax (Jan 21, 2014)

Xiammes, I swear...


----------



## Osiris (Jan 21, 2014)

Hm, I wonder if Clown dude has any relation to or history with Ran. Ran seemed to not be a fan of clowns in general this chapter (though that isn't tremendously unusual).


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 21, 2014)

Tatsumi proves he isn't a dense betafag.


----------



## Rax (Jan 21, 2014)

TRANSLATE THIS CHAPTER PLEASE.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 21, 2014)

> >I just thought that even when you're confessing, you're still you...
> 
> >Even though you're the person that would say something like "What's so good about him?" to me.
> 
> ...



This is for the first picture I posted.


----------



## Rax (Jan 21, 2014)

Ima go mad from SHippings disease


----------



## scerpers (Jan 21, 2014)

FUCK FUCK FUCK
I'M SO MAD RIGHT NOW


----------



## scerpers (Jan 21, 2014)

YOU CAN'T EVEN CONCEPTUALIZE HOW FUCKING ANGRY I AM
TIME TO BLAST DEATH GRIPS AT MAXIMUM VOLUME
HOPE I DON'T MURDER ANYONE


----------



## manidk (Jan 21, 2014)

Esdese ain't gonna like this...


----------



## Sablés (Jan 21, 2014)

Dude chill

Those who get in the way of the OTP shall only know death.

Give it like 10 chapters.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 21, 2014)

I want a slaughter now. I want a fucking bloodbath. Don't tell me to calm down


----------



## Rax (Jan 21, 2014)

I'll go into the manga myself and slap Esdese into Submission if she goes near Mein


----------



## scerpers (Jan 21, 2014)

I'll slap you.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 21, 2014)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I want a slaughter now. I want a fucking bloodbath. Don't tell me to calm down



Esdese will find out

Mein will be tortured to death

and I will laugh


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 21, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Tatsumi proves he isn't a dense betafag.



holy shit, no one saw that coming. This is not gonna last....


----------



## scerpers (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm sure a lot of people actually saw it coming. 

Dear Takahiro,

FUCK SHIT CUNTWAGGLE.
Love, Scorp.


----------



## Rax (Jan 21, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Esdese will find out
> 
> Mein will be tortured to death
> 
> and I will laugh



Looks like Maples wants another big fish in his CP.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm more interested in what part Shura and his group will be playing for the upcoming chapters.  From the looks of, I would expect that he'll not only go after Night Raid but also Esdese and her Jeagers despite being on the same side in a probably power play.


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 21, 2014)

Whelp, it was nice knowing you Mein.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jan 21, 2014)

YES!!!! Let's go Mein!!!


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2014)

Go right into a wood chipper.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2014)

Unrelated. We got a confirmation of how Esdese's name is actually spelled.

It's Esdeath


----------



## scerpers (Jan 21, 2014)

Also known as Meins immediate fate.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 21, 2014)

I''m sorry everyone. I'm just really depressed. No matter what happens now Mein already won. Even if she dies.

I want to die as well.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2014)

La Muerte

Is now my official nickname for her.


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 21, 2014)

The manga is just setting Tatsumi to get maximally trolled. 

It will be glorious.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2014)

Will it be girlfriend head dropping at his feet glorious?


----------



## Tangible (Jan 21, 2014)

Welp, RIP. Wonder who the next chick up will be


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 21, 2014)

Wow i like how everyone assumes no matter which chick is with Tatsumi= Insta death


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2014)

It's less being with tatsumi and more Mein pretty much is living on planet deathflag and it's disconcerting how she continues to slip through the net that everyone else has been hit with.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 22, 2014)

It has to do with Mein being a deathflag magnet combined with Esdese obsession with him. It'll end with one of them dying. And it's not going to be Esdese. Not without some major asspulls.


----------



## Santí (Jan 22, 2014)

Icannutbelievedis.


----------



## wowfel (Jan 22, 2014)

Get ready for the bandwagon guys!


----------



## scerpers (Jan 22, 2014)

i want to murder someone


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 22, 2014)

Esdese will die protecting Tatsumi vs the Minister, im calling it first


----------



## scerpers (Jan 22, 2014)

please don't call it
my soul can't take much more


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 22, 2014)

I know i  should but manga treats death like common thing , we can really expect anyone to die at this point, even Tatsumi.


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 22, 2014)

I just assumed that Meinm managed to slip through the net so many time so that when she dies  it'll be all the more shocking.


And honestly I expect almost entire Night Ride will be dead by the end of the manga, maybe even including Tatsumi. 


Scratch that, I expect almost the entire cast to be dead by the end. The manga will end with Akame starting a new peaceful life after the Empire is reformed.


----------



## Melodie (Jan 22, 2014)

Sant? said:


> Icannutbelievedis.



I told you!!


----------



## zenieth (Jan 22, 2014)

Scorp A Derp said:


> It has to do with Mein being a deathflag magnet combined with Esdeath obsession with him. It'll end with one of them dying. And it's not going to be Esdeath. Not without some major asspulls.





LivingHitokiri said:


> Esdeath will die protecting Tatsumi vs the Minister, im calling it first



Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 22, 2014)

....OOOOOOOOOOOOOH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Chelsea's fate won't even compare to what Esdese will do to Mein once she finds out.








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Morglay (Jan 22, 2014)

Mein vs. Edese? H-bomb Pumpkin inc.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 22, 2014)

...Esdeath


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 22, 2014)

I really hope the subbers keep her name as Esdese, will never get used to calling her Esdeath.


----------



## VanzZz (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## Xiammes (Jan 22, 2014)

Someone is a day late to the shitstorm.

I honestly haven't seen a fanbase so up in arms since Blue died in Demon King Daimao.


----------



## VanzZz (Jan 22, 2014)

^^ didn't quote **

anyway may she rest in piece


----------



## VanzZz (Jan 22, 2014)

> *Spoiler*: __



sh*t is about to go dwn


----------



## zenieth (Jan 22, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> I really hope the subbers keep her name as Esdese, will never get used to calling her Esdeath.



Get that plebeian opinion outta here.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 22, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Get that plebeian opinion outta here.



I'm just so used to calling her Esdese


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 22, 2014)

Ʈɑlon said:


> sh*t is about to go dwn




Oh look, Mein is already gone.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 22, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Oh look, Mein is already gone.



Implying Mein isn't on pregnancy leave


----------



## zenieth (Jan 22, 2014)

So we're getting abortion + death.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 22, 2014)

zenieth said:


> So we're getting abortion + death.



You know, I said that as a joke, but this seems really fucking likely, god tier trolling the fanbase.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 22, 2014)

zenieth said:


> So we're getting abortion + death.



​


----------



## Rax (Jan 22, 2014)

Esdese better back the fuck up


----------



## zenieth (Jan 22, 2014)

Esdeath's gonna have so much fun


----------



## Rax (Jan 22, 2014)

Lotsa butthurt when it happens


----------



## zenieth (Jan 22, 2014)

I think the thing that's going to hurt so much is the pro life movement.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 22, 2014)

Ʈɑlon said:


> sh*t is about to go dwn



Wow, so are they taking on Shura's group at the end of the chapter then?


----------



## scerpers (Jan 22, 2014)

I want some blood spilled dammit.
I want Tatsumi to die because of his shit fucking taste.
What a shitbird


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## scerpers (Jan 23, 2014)

won                    nothing


----------



## Jagger (Jan 23, 2014)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I''m sorry everyone. I'm just really depressed. No matter what happens now Mein already won. Even if she dies.
> 
> I want to die as well.


Drink bleach. 

And look at all these rustled jimmies. So many of them.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 23, 2014)

I'll fucking laugh my ass off if Mein survives by the end of all this. 

But it's quite obvious it won't happen and, you guys are aware the more characters Esdese/Esdeath/Frostie Flakes the harder she will bite the dust? She will bite it so hard that everyone she tastes after that will taste like dust.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 23, 2014)

I fully expect her to die.

Doesn't mean I can't enjoy best girl murdering everybody else inbetween.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 23, 2014)

Jagger said:


> I'll fucking laugh my ass off if Mein survives by the end of all this.
> 
> But it's quite obvious it won't happen and, you guys are aware the more characters Esdese/Esdeath/Frostie Flakes the harder she will bite the dust? She will bite it so hard that everyone she tastes after that will taste like dust.



I'd be laughing to death if Mein will be the one to take out Esdese......


----------



## Zaru (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm currently in the process of catching up with this, about halfway through. (At the fight with the Doctor's pawn that has Schere's scissors, which just sounds stupid to me btw because Schere literally means scissors in German)


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 23, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I'm currently in the process of catching up with this, about halfway through. (At the fight with the Doctor's pawn that has Schere's scissors, *which just sounds stupid to me btw because Schere literally means scissors in German*)



I know exactly how you feel friend.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 23, 2014)

And now Sadi-chan is using random german words as attack names


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 23, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I'm currently in the process of catching up with this, about halfway through. (At the fight with the Doctor's pawn that has Schere's scissors, which just sounds stupid to me btw because Schere literally means scissors in German)



Yeah, translated:
Doctor's pawn that has Scissors' scissors.


----------



## Antifate (Jan 23, 2014)

Man those scissors were the crappiest Teigu. Passed around like trash. 

Does anyone know how many Teigu we're up to now / if the pseudo-Teigu from Zero are going to appear sometime?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Akame master race


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jan 23, 2014)

Seems like I'm a few days later into this shitstorm


----------



## Zaru (Jan 23, 2014)

Antifate said:


> Does anyone know how many Teigu we're up to now / if the pseudo-Teigu from Zero are going to appear sometime?



About half of the 48 Teigu were shown. Discounting pass-ons, there were just short of 20 distinct Teigu users before the new villain group by the Minister's son appeared.


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 23, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Akame and Kurome team up? I don't even care about Mein Edese and all that lovey-dovey shit. THAT is awesome!


----------



## zenieth (Jan 23, 2014)

Budou is a MAN


----------



## zenieth (Jan 23, 2014)

- Tatsumi and Mein are dating now, but we knew that already.
- Shura's group is now a new team called Wild Hunt, taking over for the Jaegers apparently since they lost some members.
- Wild Hunt's investigating this play that criticizes the Empire. Guy tries to bribe Shura, bad move.
- Because Esdeath's off fighting insurgents, Shura and his team get to be as licentious as they want to be.
- Rebel uprisings get worse, but the prime minister aren't worried because enter Commander-in-chief Budou, leader of the Royal Guard.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 23, 2014)

zenieth said:


> - Tatsumi and Mein are dating now, but we knew that already.
> - Shura's group is now a new team called Wild Hunt, taking over for the Jaegers apparently since they lost some members.
> - Wild Hunt's investigating this play that criticizes the Empire. Guy tries to bribe Shura, bad move.
> - Because Esdeath's off fighting insurgents, Shura and his team get to be as licentious as they want to be.
> - Rebel uprisings get worse, but the prime minister aren't worried because enter Commander-in-chief Budou, leader of the Royal Guard.



Cool, thanks for the explanation.    I was wondering why Shura's group was at the play but now I know.  So this team is taking over for the Jeagers, I'm going to be wondering what's going to happen to Esdese's group then.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 23, 2014)

Whoever mentioned Abortion + Death, judging by this chapter might as well add Rape to that.


And that is the most Aggro Clown ever.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 23, 2014)

I wonder who Esdeath's new guy is.

If he joins up along with that one wire chick, her groups back in business.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 23, 2014)

A sadistic clown... I remember that fetish. Good times.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 23, 2014)

I never understood the purpose of the actor of making Esdese a 'cute' character in certain chapters when she's literally the Hitler of this manga.


----------



## rajin (Jan 23, 2014)

*Akame ga Kiru! 45 Raw*

*Chapter 71 on batoto:*


----------



## Goomoonryong (Jan 23, 2014)

I can accept Mein dying but...


*Spoiler*: __ 



After looking at the raws I have a horrible feeling it'll be Shura who does it.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 23, 2014)

If Mein dies, I'll shoot someone here.

If she doesn't, I will do it out of celebration.


----------



## Antifate (Jan 24, 2014)

More and more enemies. Think Night Raid is going to get some new members any time soon?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 24, 2014)

Jagger said:


> I never understood the purpose of the actor of making Esdese a 'cute' character in certain chapters when she's literally the Hitler of this manga.



Just you're enthusiastic about your job doesn't make you hitler.

Esdeath actually is probably the most stabilizing force in the Empire.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 24, 2014)

Antifate said:


> More and more enemies. Think Night Raid is going to get some new members any time soon?



The mangaka will probably be introducing some new characters for the Night Raid side as the current arc progresses.  But I'm thinking that since Shura has Wild Hunt, the Prime Minister is probably going to give command of the Royal Guards to him which will probably cause friction with Esdese, her Jeagers and army.  I'm pretty much expecting that any more deaths that will happen to either the Night Raid and/or Jeagers are going to be by the Wild Hunt's hands.


----------



## stream (Jan 24, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Just you're enthusiastic about your job doesn't make you hitler.
> 
> Esdeath actually is probably the most stabilizing force in the Empire.



Just because your job happens to be stabilizing the empire does not mean you're not a sadistic torturer


----------



## zenieth (Jan 24, 2014)

I see nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 24, 2014)

Jagger said:


> I never understood the purpose of the actor of making Esdese a 'cute' character in certain chapters when she's literally the Hitler of this manga.



She's a social experiment by the author. How hot does a character have to be for people to tolerate her blatant sociopathy? It's going swimmingly.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 24, 2014)

"She's a mass-murdering sadist who loves to creatively torture people, but that's okay, because she's hot and has a cute side sometimes"


----------



## Antifate (Jan 24, 2014)

Esdese is the opposite of hot. :3

But yeah her sex appeal is her best trait. I feel like the author is trying his best to humanize Esdese or make her seem less extreme so, when he inevitably redeems her for the fans, readers won't be too pissed off.

Remember that this "humanization" isn't just showing her cute side, but he's shown her to have some compassion for her Jaggers as well as respect for her opponents. Unfortunately, he's also done a really good job in constantly portraying her as a psychopath, so her character is very awkward.

IMO it shows a lack of courage on the author's part to kind of backpedal on her severity.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 24, 2014)

Sometimes a spade is a spade.

And in this case a sexy sadist spade who burns people alive and would have no problem having her former senpai in a leash as she whips her degradingly and uses her as a foot rest for her stilettos while pegging her adorable rape victim crush.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 24, 2014)

Antifate said:


> Esdese is the opposite of hot. :3
> 
> But yeah her sex appeal is her best trait. I feel like the author is trying his best to humanize Esdese or make her seem less extreme so, when he inevitably redeems her for the fans, readers won't be too pissed off.
> 
> ...



True, he does seem to want to humanize the character. This manga is unsettling in that way. Even the complete monsters have their lives and relationships showcased.

As for potential redemption, the author has the avenue that Esdese was raised from birth on some twisted Social Darwinist philosophy. On the other hand, her father noticed that she was a natural born killer, and the sadism seems self-taught.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 24, 2014)

She's a product of both nature and nuture.

But yeah I wouldn't call her Hitler.

Rommel seems more fitting


----------



## Antifate (Jan 24, 2014)

It's weird, because the strong-weak philosophy of her father is offered as an explanation for her psychopathy, but isn't consistent with her actions. After all, she takes orders from the PM, who an egregious violation of the thought that only the strong should survive. Similarly, it isn't like Tatsuki is a third as strong as some of the opponents she enjoys killing. Ultimately, Esdese does what she wants, and what she wants is horrible. That's why she's "evil." In fact, her overwhelming evil and psychopathy have been important to the manga so far, not only from a battle-power perspective, but also as a tool for establishing madness as a more general motive for evil (see Braht's captain's mindbreak, her enjoyment of senseless torture, etc.) versus conventional ones like money/power. From her introduction, she was (and still is) a very interesting character for this reason.

But it seems like the author is aware of her popularity and is reshaping her character to be more in line with readers' ideals. For example, by using the love card, readers are comfortingly guaranteed that she won't hurt our analog, Tatsuki. And while seeing her soft side (  ) is satisfying, it removes some of the bite and suspense that made her an interesting character in the first place. This might get more serious with the introduction of Shura's crew, who seem to be a bunch of literal circus freaks and are unparalleled psychopaths in their own right. With the potential Jagger/Night Raid team-up against this new threat, I'm betting Esdese and her Jaggers, painted against the backdrop of Shura's psychos, start to look a lot better.

It's a little disappointing, because, from the very beginning of the story, the author has respectably established and reinforced the ambiguity between good and evil as a theme, but instead of giving the readers the climatic showdown between the Jaggers (especially the "ambiguously bad" Wave and Kurome) and Night Raid that we all want, he is diluting the conflict with more, arguably uni-dimensional, unambiguously bad characters.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 24, 2014)

I think you're way over analyzing it.

She's no less brutal now than she was when she was introduced.

In fact many of her more fandom biting and detested moments

(Chelsea and Leone) are extremely recent.

Further more the whole ideal that she takes orders from the PM doesn't violate her sense of code. As it's not like she was born in a world where you kill everyone else you are not the sole survivor. It's that ultimately what determines whether your person, village, nation, or race continues is That you're better than your competitors.


----------



## stream (Jan 24, 2014)

OK, so very fast the question in the mind of male readers is "would you do her?" 

That's a thorny one, right? She's a sadist who enjoys cutting people up. But what a pair of breasts!


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 24, 2014)

In a heartbeat.


----------



## Rax (Jan 24, 2014)

Scans yet?


----------



## Jagger (Jan 24, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Just you're enthusiastic about your job doesn't make you hitler.
> 
> Esdeath actually is probably the most stabilizing force in the Empire.


That doesn't make her less ruthless or sadistic. She enjoys torturing and killing people even if that's her job.

In fact, that's probably one of the reasons of why she was chosen to fill that spot in the Empire (obviously besides her skills and strength). 

Just because she's cute or hot doesn't make it morally correct to start slaughtering people around like pigs.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 24, 2014)

That reminds me of


----------



## Jagger (Jan 24, 2014)

Well, I do agree Esdese is hot, though. However, she's no cutie or an angel.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 25, 2014)

Antifate said:


> Esdese is the opposite of hot. :3
> 
> But yeah her sex appeal is her best trait. I feel like the author is trying his best to humanize Esdese or make her seem less extreme so, when he inevitably redeems her for the fans, readers won't be too pissed off.
> 
> ...



Or maybe he is just trying to create a more complex character as she is interesting enough to warrant it? Showing us the back story behind how such a monster was created. I can't see her defecting or changing at this point - wolves don't stop being wolves.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 30, 2014)

Don't tease like that, the download link isn't even there yet!


----------



## scerpers (Jan 30, 2014)

budou is gonna crack some skulls then become the hero the empire needs
best dude
mark my words


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 30, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Don't tease like that, the download link isn't even there yet!



Sorry, I saw someone post the scans on /a/ and just linked the psylocke post.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 30, 2014)

Are all of these new villains sexual deviants or something?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 30, 2014)

How rustled are you, friends?


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jan 30, 2014)

Esdeath and Akame shippers 

One only shows love to meat, the other is a sadist who ordered the sickest things ever like rape, live burial, burn alive.

Terrible.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 30, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> Esdeath and Akame shippers
> 
> One only shows love to meat, the other is a sadist who ordered the sickest things ever like rape, live burial, burn alive.
> 
> Terrible.



So basically you're saying they're more interesting than tsundere #654?

Yeah, I agree.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 30, 2014)

zenieth said:


> So basically you're saying they're more interesting than tsundere #654?
> 
> Yeah, I agree.



nah, akame and mein are both generic as fuck. Esdeath is ok, but then again her archetype is common.


----------



## Rax (Jan 30, 2014)

Esdeath just sounds terrible.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 30, 2014)

Esdeath sounds amazing. Cause it's literally pronounced the same fucking way. Just awesomer spelling.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 30, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> nah, akame and mein are both generic as fuck. Esdeath is ok, but then again her archetype is common.



generic doesn't equal bad. The thing is Akame, even though as time progresses she's getting shoved further and further down the path of irrelevance, and Esdeath play they're cliches well and it's not absolutely defining for them. Mine is 98% tsundere (Cookie cutter version no less) 1% interesting product of racism who's jaded by humanity and 1% I need to avenge Scheere!


----------



## Smoke (Jan 30, 2014)

Ch45 is out.


I have never felt so bad for a manga character, more so than I did for the little kid who was the Black Clown's play thing.



*Spoiler*: _Spoiler for those that haven't caught up. Enter at your own risk_ 



TatsumiXMein = Canon


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 31, 2014)

Just read the scans for 45.  Man I'm getting a Black Dog Knights feel of Berserk from Wild Hunt.  I'm probably guessing that Shura will probably give Wyald a run for his money when it comes to depravity.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 31, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> How rustled are you, friends?



A lot of people have been rustled.


----------



## Rax (Jan 31, 2014)

Chapter link please.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 31, 2014)

How kind of Shura to find homes for creepy rapists of all genders and preferences. He will die an ugly death.

This team makes Esdeath look restrained by comparison. Actually, strike that. No, they don't. She's done things just as horrendous as Wild Hunt. The author would have to have balls of steel to attempt to turn her character around.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 31, 2014)

What a fitting name for Shura's Group....



Champ is disturbing as fuck....good lord this Clown creeps me out.


----------



## SternRitter (Jan 31, 2014)

Wuuuuuuuu.....
I dont know what I just read. 

I wonder what they'll do with that chapter in the anime.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 31, 2014)

At least Dorothea didn't take part in this.Not that casually sitting on a pile of corpses makes her any less innocent.


----------



## Tangible (Jan 31, 2014)

Budou looks so badass


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 31, 2014)

That goddamn clown, I hope he suffers a very painful death.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 31, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> At least Dorothea didn't take part in this.Not that casually sitting on a pile of corpses makes her any less innocent.



You're kidding, right?


She's not just sitting on some random pile of corpses. 

She's sitting on a pile of corpses that she herself made. Those are all her victims. 

She probably has the highest body count out of all of them.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 31, 2014)

Smoke said:


> You're kidding, right?
> 
> 
> She's not just sitting on some random pile of corpses.
> ...



I'm referring to the rape.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jan 31, 2014)

Can't wait to see Budou in action.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 31, 2014)

Why do I always get so fucking rustled at these kind of villains?


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jan 31, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Why do I always get so fucking rustled at these kind of villains?


Well I mean some fat clown fuck raped a little boy, I think you have all the reason to feel rustled at that shit.


----------



## Nanja (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't think I've ever read a manga where I want the villains to be punished and killed as much as this one. They are all unredeemable sociopathic fuckwads.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 1, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> I'm referring to the rape.



She sucked the life out and murdered a group of people. She's worse.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 1, 2014)

Scorp A Derp said:


> She sucked the life out and murdered a group of people. She's worse.



Are you seriously assuming the other Wild Hunt members didn't kill those people after raping them when Shura declared they all get the Death Sentence?


----------



## Fujita (Feb 1, 2014)

Well... that was...eventful 

Here's hoping Budou breaks Shura's skull at some point  

I'm holding out for him to be the only member of the Empire's command that's not totally fucked in the head 

Now watch that be totally wrong  

But with all these new enemies... I can't help but wonder who the Revolutionaries are going to use against them. Time to see that faceless army of elite soldiers and Teigu users Najenda promised Akame for her fight against Esdese I suppose.


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 1, 2014)

Okay, this was sickening. Those guys are scum.

And yeah, Tatsumi is about to get trolled. Poor Mein. 

So all the pieces are gathered. It will get intense.


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 1, 2014)

If something were to happen Mein she would have died long ago. Paranoid much, are you? Spoilers from volume 10:


*Spoiler*: __ 



She doesn't take part in the current battle because she lost her Teigu. Also Night Raid and the Jaegers ally against Shura. 




From this point onwards I don't think anyone else from NR will die till the very last and decisive battle.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 1, 2014)

Creds to Animesuki:


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 1, 2014)

One funny thing is the death flag, or bad omen, call it however you want, was called upon the two, not just one of them. And that was before the love confession.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 1, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> If something were to happen Mein she would have died long ago. Paranoid much, are you? Spoilers from volume 10:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



All I read is:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Mein lost her Teigu thus is completely defenseless.


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 1, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> All I read is:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I lied.


*Spoiler*: __ 



She still has Schere's, remember?


----------



## wowfel (Feb 1, 2014)

Lol that was so funny is it fan art or from the original manga I forgot lol.


----------



## Shiny (Feb 1, 2014)

why the translation is not out yet??


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 1, 2014)

Translation is out.


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 1, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> I'd be laughing to death if Mein will be the one to take out Esdese......



Shouldn't that be Najenda's job? But yeah, if Esdese finds out about this she and Mein are fated to clash at some point.

And if she's the one to ultimately defeat her... I don't know why, but something tells me Schere's Teigu will play a key part, and if this indeed the case...


----------



## Zaru (Feb 1, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> If something were to happen Mein she would have died long ago. Paranoid much, are you? Spoilers from volume 10:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



What do you mean with "volume 10"? Isn't this being released monthly and we're up to date with the latest chapter?


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 1, 2014)

Zaru said:


> What do you mean with "volume 10"? Isn't this being released monthly and we're up to date with the latest chapter?



Misinterspretation. I meant next chapter marks the start of the volume 10, and there's already a preview posted.


----------



## walkerandarazu (Feb 2, 2014)

I started reading this a week ago and from everybody's reviews I though that this will be a great manga and it actually was in more than one way - great characters, pacing is good, shows the ugly sides of society, conflict between righteousness and showcase of good things in people who we naturally think are bad. But... for a some reason the last chapters made me think that the author has ran out of ideas. I know that they want to make a group of horrible ***** and all, but seriously what's with the designs? Some idol girl, a clown and I don't even know wtf is that. And Teigu... Who the hell designed a microphone 1000 years ago? Sigh... And what editor said that it was cool to make another group of lesser teigus in Zero manga? Just call them regular tools or guns... I don't know, maybe I'm barking at the wrong tree, but I believe that synchronisation when introducing new characters should be more casual and making new groups is unnecessary.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 2, 2014)

Not sure what's wrong with the Clown design, yeah Clowns are too often portrayed as creepy or scary but IMO it really works well with Champ and this story.
He's not "scary" but just so disgusting and disturbing by being not just a p*d*p**** and Sadistic but...seemingly *obsessed* with Children, he can only get motivated when it's about Children and when that Lady begged and layed hands on him he went batshit.Otherwise he is just bored out of his mind.It's obvious he's all about Kids.

He's just so absolutely detestable alone by his actions and his design makes it so much worse, a fat out of shape sweaty clown...
What I'm trying to say is, his design and entire being is just perfect for this kind of story that is so twisted and dark so I wouldn't say ran out of idea when it comes to Champ.And I dunno, but Champ is a "Serial Killer Entertainer", I seem to believe that came up before.


----------



## 8 (Feb 2, 2014)

that clown is absolutely hilarious. in a disturbing way. but yeah, hilarious shit. maybe my favorite character after justice girl.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 2, 2014)

Fujita said:


> Well... that was...eventful
> 
> Here's hoping Budou breaks Shura's skull at some point
> 
> ...



I predict him being an ok guy and once he is about to wreck Shura and crew he dies due to some plan they hatched since he isn't even subtle about getting the empire in order.

Don't like Shura? What about when he takes over and tortures/rapes Esdeath for 15 chaps? I see the author doing it kekekekkekekee ( /puke)


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 2, 2014)

This ain't Wolf Guy.

Inb4 Tatsumi rescue Esdese Saga.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 2, 2014)

>taking out Esdeath
>Not requiring the murderfication of half of the characters in this series.

It's like you've never read this manga before.

I mean the whole point is that Esdeath isn't there. Which is why there's any tension in the first place.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2014)

Actually Esdese/Esdesu is correct since Japanese do not have th, same stuff with Aeris/u and Aerith .
So yeha since i find Esdeath horrible il still with her original japanese name!


----------



## zenieth (Feb 2, 2014)

So official it's not in any actual printed form.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 2, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> So yeha since i find Esdeath horrible il still with her original japanese name!



You say this, and don't use the katakana.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2014)

エスデス　？？
I think that one is correct  even tho it reads Esudesu <3


----------



## Fujita (Feb 2, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> I predict him being an ok guy and once he is about to wreck Shura and crew he dies due to some plan they hatched since he isn't even subtle about getting the empire in order.



That's going to have to be one hell of a plan

He isn't subtle because he doesn't need to be 

When you deliver a blatant fuck you to a guy known for killing and torturing his political enemies, you have to be pretty confident. And given that he's the supreme military commander of the empire, his confidence is justified. 



> Don't like Shura? What about when he takes over and tortures/rapes Esdeath for 15 chaps? I see the author doing it kekekekkekekee ( /puke)



Really... if he tried that, she'd use his skin for a wall hanging


----------



## zenieth (Feb 2, 2014)

It sounds Esudesu, it reads Esdeath.
Aint katakana wonderful.


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 2, 2014)

Esdeath sounds better. Is very fitting for her ruthless behavior.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2014)

Esdeath is bad coz it reminds me of EXDEATH 
Then again Esudesu sounds like desudesu so im headcannoning the name back to Esdese and nothing can stop me now, not even the glorified engrish!



zenieth said:


> It sounds Esudesu, it reads Esdeath.
> Aint katakana wonderful.


i think its the other way around,plus int he cover they use her English name on purpose as im not mistaken while in chapter she got エスデス which they could put Esdeath like different mangaka put original non Japanese name sin latin/english or their original names.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 2, 2014)

Fujita said:


> That's going to have to be one hell of a plan
> 
> He isn't subtle because he doesn't need to be
> 
> ...


Well exactly, precisely because he is such an imposing figure and because he command such might I expect him to be poisoned or weakened somehow and then taken out by someone lesser than him because without that they are not taking him out.


zenieth said:


> >taking out Esdeath
> >Not requiring the murderfication of half of the characters in this series.
> 
> It's like you've never read this manga before.
> ...





Golden Witch said:


> This ain't Wolf Guy.
> 
> Inb4 Tatsumi rescue Esdese Saga.


To both of you:

Yeah but I don't trust the author, especially after the last chap, Japs love this shit.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 2, 2014)

I know lad, but to be fair I'm among those who thinks it's very possible that the whole point of them going out (Author wise) would be to fuck up Tatsumi aka Mein Rape and Death by Shura in front of his eyes.

He gets shitstomped, Esdeath takes out Shura and reminds Tatsumi that he wouldn't have had to see or feel something like this if he had listened to the words she said how he belongs to her.



....
I think my set is rubbing off on me.


----------



## Fujita (Feb 2, 2014)

Mein would be the likely target for any Wolf Guy antics here

The author's been building up Esdese as a terrifying and peerless combatant


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> I know lad, but to be fair I'm among those who thinks it's very possible that the whole point of them going out (Author wise) would be to fuck up Tatsumi aka Mein Rape and Death by Shura in front of his eyes.
> 
> He gets shitstomped, Esdeath takes out Shura and reminds Tatsumi that he wouldn't have had to see or feel something like this if he had listened to the words she said how he belongs to her.
> 
> ...


I think you got too much Bserserk influence in here.
To be honest for me if Esdese learns about Tatsumi being with another girl im not sure how safe he will be when he meets her


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 2, 2014)

Fujita said:


> Mein would be the likely target for any Wolf Guy antics here
> 
> The author's been building up Esdese as a terrifying and peerless combatant



Only to knock her down 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't actually want it to happen but I fear it will :/ so I'm bracing myself


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 2, 2014)

.....what do you expect?I'm a fanboy of Esdeath.


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 2, 2014)

The point of Tatsumi now being in a relationship with Mein obviously serves to stir up Esdeath when she finds out. You can bet she'll be conflicted, between killing the competence and plunge Tatsumi into an irreparable breakdown, or killing them both and be her the one that suffers a villanous breakdown. 

Whichever decision Esdeath chooses will haunt her for all eternity. The day she fell in love with Tatsumi was the day she made her major mistake.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 2, 2014)

Fujita said:


> Mein would be the likely target for any Wolf Guy antics here
> 
> The author's been building up Esdese as a terrifying and peerless combatant



....am I the only one seeing HER as the Final Boss instead of the PM?


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 2, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> ....am I the only one seeing HER as the Final Boss instead of the PM?



Who else could fit the spot? The goddamn bitch has the friggin power to freeze even time itself.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2014)

TOP KEK. Esdese wont be Final Boss, she is destined to screw Tatsumi for an eternity, one way or another.


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 2, 2014)

Esdeath and Tatsumi is an impossible love. And while she hast the strongest of all teigu I still think the final boss will be someone else.


----------



## Fujita (Feb 2, 2014)

...the PM will never be the "final boss" 

He'll get taken down without a fight, being the fat cake-eating fuck that he is

He's like the king in chess. He's the pinnacle of the empire's power structure, and the revolutionaries need to take him down in order to win. He also commands all the other pieces to defend himself. Esdese is the queen, the most powerful fighter (and therefore the "final boss" in the traditional sense), but not necessarily the ultimate villain.



Seraphiel said:


> Only to knock her down
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Unlikely, I think 

Fond as he is of gratuitous rape and murder, it's always been the frosting on the cake, something he throws in to give the story some flavor. He's not going to throw away a villain he's spent ages developing for some cheap edginess. He has more disposable characters for that.


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 2, 2014)

I can't see Wave and Kurome staying loyal to Esdeath any longer. And then there's our winged guy who has his own agenda.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2014)

IF PM is not the final boss then the creator of Teigus will be, he will be reincarnated by some crazy ass ritual planned by PM.


As for Esdese and Tatsumi being impossible its not true,Tatsumi just have to heal Esdese's wounds  and make realize that there is joy and meaning in life besides the death.


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 2, 2014)

Sure... after all the massacres she did perpetrate. Sorry, but Esdeath is beyond redeemable.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2014)

Right, because we have never seem redemption in the manga, it is totally unaccepted .
Do not forget the world of  Akame Ga Kiru is weird and doesn't belong to the same logic as our own.For her killing feels natural as thats she has been raised in her tribe, kill and survive as the role of the strongest.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Feb 2, 2014)

Rape?

I see Mein a way more likely candidate to that than Esdese


----------



## scerpers (Feb 2, 2014)

there's been rape, murder and torture done
all that's left is the death of a loved one
glorious


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 2, 2014)

None will get that kind of treatment. Like some guy said, this is not Berserk. I feel some of you here have read/watched too much Seinen 

Now about Esdeath, I honestly don't think she can be redeemed other than with death.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2014)

My hopes for her redemption are slim i wont deny but when i saw Tatsumi talking to her and trying to convince her to join him or just simply not help the empire gave me the hint that this may happen.
Im not sure how Tatsumi will do it now especially after Esdese learns about Mein , serious at this point i feel sorry for Mein.


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 2, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> My hopes for her redemption are slim i wont deny but when i saw Tatsumi talking to her and trying to convince her to join him or just simply not help the empire gave me the hint that this may happen.
> Im not sure how Tatsumi will do it now especially after Esdese learns about Mein , serious at this point i feel sorry for Mein.



It will only make things worse for her. Esdeath loves Tatsumi so much that seeing him break down would also break her heart. Killing Mein would be the last nail to any possible redemption. Even if she learns out, what she should do? She's cornered. 

It's obvious that the relationship with Mein will serve to stir up Esdeath, but in the end it doesn't matter which decision she makes, she loses either way. It was a major mistake falling in love with Tatsumi.


----------



## Fujita (Feb 2, 2014)

Esdese's atrocities aside, the author's put enough time into showing that Esdese is not going to change. All of Tatsumi's pleas have fallen on deaf ears, and we've seen that Esdese is completely incapable of understanding the feelings of the weak. It would feel really, really forced if we got some sort of "love redeems" plot out of this after all of that


----------



## Sablés (Feb 2, 2014)

^How will TatsumiXEsdese happen if she doesn't change tho?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> It will only make things worse for her.  Esdeath loves Tatsumi so much that seeing him break down would also  break her heart. Killing Mein would be the last nail to any possible  redemption. Even if she learns out, what she should do? She's cornered.
> 
> It's obvious that the relationship with Mein will serve to stir up  Esdeath, but in the end it doesn't matter which decision she makes, she  loses either way. It was a major mistake falling in love with  Tatsumi.




Honestly i do not know, in worse case scenario she kills them both and then herself,at this point im enjoying this sense of mysterious development since i cannot predict the way it will go as i usually do with many mangas. I just hope its something interesting  that could make enjoy the manga more.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2014)

Fujita said:


> Esdese's atrocities aside, the author's put enough time into showing that Esdese is not going to change. All of Tatsumi's pleas have fallen on deaf ears, and we've seen that Esdese is completely incapable of understanding the feelings of the weak. It would feel really, really forced if we got some sort of "love redeems" plot out of this after all of that


Thats the point, Tatsumi can complete her weakness , hence in sense is why the seem compatible. They can balance eachother out, tatsumi can enderstand on what she have been through and Esdese can try change for the sake of Tatsumi and understand his hatred for war,killing and the whole survival of the finest.


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 2, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Honestly i do not know, in worse case scenario she kills them both and then herself,at this point im enjoying this sense of mysterious development since i cannot predict the way it will go as i usually do with many mangas. I just hope its something interesting  that could make enjoy the manga more.



Now you mention, that  important guy that can see the future sparingly seemed to imply the two are fated to die together.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 2, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> Now you mention, that  important guy that can see the future sparingly seemed to imply the two are fated to die together.


O_o, i cannot remember this one, can you remind me which chapter it was ?


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 3, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> O_o, i cannot remember this one, can you remind me which chapter it was ?



At the very end of the latest arc, chapter 43, I think.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 3, 2014)

You mean this?


----------



## Darth (Feb 3, 2014)

chapter out yet?


----------



## Roman (Feb 3, 2014)

Shit. Now I'm worried Mein has the deathflag


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 3, 2014)

Which would be already the 4th in the count, the 1st for Tatsumi.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 3, 2014)

Every character has a death flag by nature of being in this manga


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 3, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Every character has a death flag by nature of being in this manga



The funny thing is, every time the death flag is so blatant, like let's say Leone's last one, it always end up failing


----------



## zenieth (Feb 3, 2014)

Actually only Mine and leone's blatant deathflags have fallen flat on their ass.

Everyone else's own have been seen a mile away, and gone through without a hitch.


----------



## Darth (Feb 3, 2014)

damn, esdese and wave are literally the only two antagonists that don't seem inherently evil. And then I suppose there was the pyro guy with the wife and daughter. 

these new police guys are pretty horrible people. I hope this General Budou  is a decent guy lol.


----------



## Roman (Feb 3, 2014)

I know what you mean even tho "decent" only goes so far with Imperial officers  But yeah, the secret police is pure evil no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 3, 2014)

Freedan said:


> I know what you mean even tho "decent" only goes so far with Imperial officers  But yeah, the secret police is pure evil no matter how you look at it.




Izou - Bloodthirsty Samurai who seems to have an intimate relationship with his sword.
Dorothea - Alchemist who loves the taste of whatever she sucks out of her victims, possibly the highest kill count of the group and the the most aggro.
Cosmina - Lewd Idol who raped pretty guy.
Champ - ......no words.
Enshin - Don't give a darn about him.


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 3, 2014)

One effective method to tell how long a character is going to last is by observing its overall importance in the plot. Akame ga Kill however makes it easier. If you look back at the very first chapter you find this color cover.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Which depicts 3 characters labeled as mains: Akame, Mein and Tatsumi. As you can see yourselves not even Leone is labeled as a "Main" despite she was the first of NR to be introduced.

With that cover you can already tell that if any of those 3 is ever going to die at some point it won't be till much, much later. Probably during the climax of the story.


----------



## Imagine (Feb 11, 2014)

Chapter's out!

Not regarding the cringe worthy beginning, I forgot how dark/disturbing this series can be.


----------



## Roman (Feb 12, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> One effective method to tell how long a character is going to last is by observing its overall importance in the plot. Akame ga Kill however makes it easier. If you look back at the very first chapter you find this color cover.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Good point. I guess I'm relieved at least for now


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 21, 2014)

Has anyone seen some of the spoilers out on animesuki.  

*Spoiler*: __ 



From what was posted, it would be implied that Bors's wife and daughter are given the Royal Treatment we saw last chapter.
Chinese scan


----------



## SternRitter (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh wow...... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



This is obviously the turning point where Jeagers will ally with night raid maybe? To go after these fuckers. Whether they ally or not it's clear both factions will aim to take them out now.




I'm all for dark themes in mangas like this, but this is getting too far now. They're demise will be glorious, especially that fucking clown.


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 22, 2014)

If you want to tell the readers how fucked up the world you write is you must give some good examples. This author is a blessing in the manga world, everything he does is well implemented and works for character development as well.

But let's add something sweet and warm in the middle of all that depressing stuff.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 22, 2014)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-------



*Spoiler*: __ 





Wild Hunt = Biggest dipshits ever.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 22, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



There are no breaks on the rape train.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 22, 2014)

BEST PANEL OF THE YEAR.

yeah I know it's only February....

Link to chapter 146 as I don't think anyone actually posted it.


----------



## Fujita (Feb 22, 2014)

.........................

My reaction to these spoilers:


----------



## Zaru (Feb 22, 2014)

PlacidSanity said:


> Has anyone seen some of the spoilers out on animesuki.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




OVER THE LINE


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 22, 2014)

This ain't all people.



*Spoiler*: __ 




M's Son: Huh!?
PM's Son: What do we have here?
PM's Son: I wasn't expecting a gem like you in the Jaegers! I guess it was because I didn't take a proper look at you guys.
PM's Son: Ooh...
PM's Son: So you're one of those that get strengthened with medicine huh?
PM's Son: Ain't that interesting...
PM's Son: Alright!
I'll make you my next toy.
PM's Son: Rejoice!
PM's Son: I've never done a drugged up woman like you before.

To Kurome, right in fucking front of Wave who punches the shit out of Shura and declares that the "J?ger" hunt everyone who disrupt peace even if it's the son of the PM.










Fucking.Based.Wave.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Feb 23, 2014)

Leone, is this a death flag? ;_;​


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 23, 2014)

Fujita said:


> .........................
> 
> My reaction to these spoilers:




*Spoiler*: __ 



Esdeath is next Fuji. Well maybe after what's his name that just punched our lord and savior Shura.


----------



## Darth (Feb 23, 2014)

EASE UP ON THE SPOILERS PEOPLE


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 23, 2014)

Not this shit again.

If you don't wanna get spoiled don't enter it in the first place.First post of this page even has it within.

Your own fucking fault.


----------



## Rax (Feb 23, 2014)

These spoilers...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darth (Feb 23, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Not this shit again.
> 
> If you don't wanna get spoiled don't enter it in the first place.First post of this page even has it within.
> 
> Your own fucking fault.



rofl i haven't gotten spoiled yet thankfully. 

put the fucking spoilers in fucking spoiler tags. just my monthly reminder.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 23, 2014)

shit b poppin' off like a mother fucker


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 23, 2014)

oh wow.
.....
.....


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 23, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 




So how do you guys think Esdese will react to this?
Would she even give a darn that Shura shat on the loved one of Bors/Her Fallen Comrade?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 23, 2014)

The spoilers legit pissed me off.


Damn this author...


----------



## Jagger (Feb 23, 2014)

Should I read the spoilers?

Because people are really pissed off.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 23, 2014)

Not pissed off in the "bad writing" way though. I love it when a story makes me ACTUALLY FEEL EMOTIONS OTHER THAN AMUSEMENT


----------



## Sablés (Feb 23, 2014)

The amount of saltiness an AGK chapter can deliver...


----------



## Ashi (Feb 23, 2014)

Are people mad that Mein and Tatsumi are going out?


----------



## Scud (Feb 23, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Are people mad that Mein and Tatsumi are going out?


I don't think anybody cares about that after seeing the latest spoilers.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 23, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Are people mad that Mein and Tatsumi are going out?



That was last chapter everyone flipped out on, we have something that should  legitimately piss anyone off this chapter.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 23, 2014)

Nope, not reading them. 

But they take too much to translate the chapters, though.


----------



## Ashi (Feb 23, 2014)

Well since this is is a thread

Who do think is the most kawaii night raider


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 23, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Well since this is is a thread
> 
> Who do think is the most kawaii night raider



Mein :33     .


----------



## Sablés (Feb 23, 2014)

UNFUCKINGFORGIVABLE


----------



## Firo (Feb 23, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well she sorta believes in  " might is right "  so idk. She does seem to care for her comrades though.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 24, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Their own fault for being weak enough to get raped and killed.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 24, 2014)

holy shit i swear AgK has the worst scanslators in the history of ever


----------



## zenieth (Feb 24, 2014)

here's the raw.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 24, 2014)

Look at that last pic.

Literally just there to crush your heart.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 24, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 





AT HIS FUCKING GRAVE.

AT HIS FUCKING GRAVE.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 24, 2014)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-----Yep I am pissed.For the first time, I am legitly pissed cause of Manga.

Fucking Wild Hunt.....


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 24, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wild Hunt deserve to die a horrible death. I already expect Lan to deal that fat clown bastard a painful one.

And Shura as the leader of the group deserves to be humilliated before getting killed.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 24, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Why aren't you protag?_


----------



## Zaru (Feb 24, 2014)

Dat flag being set


----------



## zenieth (Feb 24, 2014)

He'll kill him.

Even if he has to beat him to death with his own death flag.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 24, 2014)

He's gonna jam his Death Flag right into Shura's ass.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 24, 2014)

I was talking about an entirely different flag, yo


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 24, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I was talking about an entirely different flag, yo



Girl falls for guy in Akame ga Kill.
We know how that ends sooner or later.
So yeah, Death Flag.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 24, 2014)

Link to English?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 24, 2014)

No such thing - just the few pages.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh ok, sorry, thought it was out when I saw those one.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 24, 2014)

So did I. Hopes crushed


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 24, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Welp rest in peace Wave you and your waifu can be together in the afterlife.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 24, 2014)

Not sure which disgusts me more going by summary....


*Spoiler*: __ 




Rape and killing Bors Wife and Child at the Grave or 

That woman who survived the "Wreckage".
Apparently she wanted to suicide but Wild Hunt prevented her from doing so, making her strip naked and walking her like a Dog on the streets before raping and killing her out of sheer boredom according to Dorothea.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Feb 24, 2014)

I remember when the worst we had to deal with was the crazy bitch with the dog, Wild Hunt is just too much.


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 24, 2014)

Wild Hunt make Seryuu look like a saint in comparison. I foretell their death won't be a pleasant one, especially the clown.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 24, 2014)

Just got caught up. Haven't read the spoilers though.

Things aren't looking good for Night Raid. I'm guessing they're either going to get a bunch of new members from HQ or Shura's band of merry psychocunts is going to clash with the Jaegers and their numbers will be thinned out that way. 

As it stands Night Raid only has Akame, Tatsumi, Mein, Rabac and Leone. Meanwhile Wild Hunt has 6 Teigu users; the Jaegers still have Esdese, Wave, Ren, and Kurome; that Rakshasa Demon is still kicking; and Grand General Budou is still around. Twelve vs five are certainly not good odds for Night Raid, especially when one of those ten is Esdese.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm liking this hypothesis I found on Animesuki.



*Spoiler*: __ 






> I should point out that one of Esdese's consistent characterization is being kind to her subordinates. In fact, the PM makes a remark about something like 'As always, you're so kind to your subordinates' when she tells him to send the reward money to her army in the north. Although rather than purely due to the kindness in her heart, it may be due to a more practical reason. In fact, her reasoning reminded me of the sun tzu quote "Regard your soldiers as your children, and they will follow you into the deepest valleys; look upon them as your own beloved sons, and they will stand by you even unto death.' Which obviously seemed to work pretty decently considering the devotion of the three demons.
> 
> But yeah, Esdese likes the strong. The Jaegers are strong, so she likes them. She could care less about what the PM thinks, as already evidenced by Rivers. Rivers went against the PM, got on his bad side, got arrested and his military honors and titles stripped, and then Esdese stepped in and basically got him a full pardon. And when Rivers objected that the PM would never let him return to the army, Esdese went something like 'The Prime Minister enjoys his safe position thanks to my military power, so he'll give in to whatever I want. So if there's anything that ever bothers you, I'll make sure it disappears.'
> 
> ...



Creds to Orangejuicetang


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 25, 2014)

It's official


Wave > Tatsumi


----------



## Imagine (Feb 25, 2014)

He's always been > Tatsumi. 

I'm mean look at their Teigus.


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 25, 2014)

Sorry, but it's hard for me to like Wave more than Tatsumi when the later has been doing this shit since chapter 1. What he did in this chapter makes Wave badass of badasses, though.

And Grand Chariot may be an improved prototype, but Incursio is ever-evolving.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 25, 2014)

I dunno what the Author is planning with Wave....

Tatsumi and Akame
Wave and Kurome

Similar Teigu.

Wave's debut chapter feeling like the tyical protagonist introducing himself at the beginning of a story.

Is there a term to call this?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 25, 2014)

Tatsumi is going to die and Wave takes over as the main character


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 25, 2014)

I think it's called parallelism.



Zaru said:


> Tatsumi is going to die and Wave takes over as the main character



That's some Bleach level bullshit right there.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 25, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> I think it's called parallelism.
> 
> 
> 
> That's some Bleach level bullshit.



I know it's parallels but I'm thinking about the why.



> Tatsumi is going to die and Wave takes over as the main character



Don't think anybody would mind that after this chapter.


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 25, 2014)

The why? As long as you're not thinking "Wave will die and pass his teigu to Tatsumi" any hyphotesis is fine.



Golden Witch said:


> Don't think anybody would mind that after this chapter.



I dunno about that, but it can't be possible for obvious reasons. I suppose this is because Wave didn't punch a nobody but the son of the PM.


----------



## stream (Feb 25, 2014)

^ Indeed, I hadn't completely realized yet, but Wave is basically the completely stereotypical hero of a story. The only reason he is not is that the manga started by presenting Tatsumi; otherwise, we would be cheering for Wave and Kurome, and worrying about Kurome death flags.

It's a great manga for blurring lines between goodies and baddies… Hell, even Esdeath looks sympathetic now, sadistically torturing people and cutting off the limbs of Leone… compared to the PM's son, that is.


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 25, 2014)

In this history there were no goodies nor baddies... until now. Wild Hunt are evil to the core, they are guarding the Empire only to do whatever they desire.

Shura however has made one huge mistake. By making the Jaeggers his enemy he's probably planning to ultimately have Esdese turn against his father and as result diminish his area of influence in the Empire so he can overthrow him. But it's going to backfire on his ass.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 25, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> In this history there were no goodies nor baddies... until now. Wild Hunt are evil to the core, they are guarding the Empire only to do whatever they desire.




*Spoiler*: __ 




Yeah, Dorothea in the Summary stated the sole reason for their behavior.


Boredom.


On one hand, I find them disgusting, on the other, I kinda like Villains who don't have some Worldly Motive, some high goal.
Kinda like in Persona 4 where Culprit comitted the murders and manipulated everyone just for the sake of getting a kick for once in his boring life.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 25, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> That's some Bleach level bullshit right there.



Not even Bleach switched main characters. Flashbacks and short temporary arcs aside, I can't quite remember any manga that did 
(JoJo doesn't count, that's timeskippery)


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 25, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Not even Bleach switched main characters. Flashbacks and short temporary arcs aside, I can't quite remember any manga that did



You should read koreaan manhwa's they love that shit (not really but there's a fair amount).

Also Sengoku Yuuko did, main became the big bad (or at least one).


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 25, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Not even Bleach switched main characters. Flashbacks and short temporary arcs aside, I can't quite remember any manga that did
> (JoJo doesn't count, that's timeskippery)



I meant that given the context of the history and what's been established it would be dumb to do that, not that main character switch. Bad writing at its finest I would call it, but thangs goodness this author knows where he wants his story to head.


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 25, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Villains with no big reasons behind their actions are the best, because that means there's almost 0 chance of redemption and either they die or live the rest of their days with remorse.

But the point you brought up, GW, is interesting. I also am asking myself what has the author in storage for Wave. His teigu is almost identical to Tatsumi's, and so are their motivations for what they are doing. Yet someone like him has got to play a big role in the upcoming events. The remaining members in the Jaeggers aren't likely to die soon if they ever die, given their overall importance in the history.

It's gonna be interesting what will happen from there on, since Wave's act of rebeldy will undoubtedly carry serious consequences for the Jaeggers (and it's already happening). And all that is taking place while Esdese is outside fending off Revolutionary armies. The situation can't get more dire.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 25, 2014)

Esdese ain't fighting the Revolutionaries, they're in the south, she's in the west fighting some "Western Tribe".Budou was ordered to fight the Revolutionaries.
.
Which I find interesting cause we were told that from the west and south are Cosmina and Enshin.

Especially since Esdese set her enemies in flames.Cosmina was a captive of a Witch Hunt by them.


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 25, 2014)

Don't you think Esdese is inciting all those tribes into rising their arms against the Empire? She always says the more rebellions rise the more fun she will get, but oblivious to it or not Esdese is putting the PM in a big pinch.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 25, 2014)

Esdese is definitely enjoying that carnage and doesn't mind thousands dying painfully for her to get some action. Can't consider her anything else than evil for that.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 25, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> Don't you think Esdese is inciting all those tribes into rising their arms against the Empire? She always says the more rebellions rise the more fun she will get, but oblivious to it or not Esdese is putting the PM in a big pinch.



I highly doubt that considering what she did to the Northern Tribe.


----------



## Darth (Feb 25, 2014)

damn this chapter is taking it's time to come out.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 25, 2014)

Translators are probably busy lying in their room corner in fetal position.


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 25, 2014)

My reaction was all the opposite. I was close to smash the monitor of my computer.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 25, 2014)

It will be ready by thursday, but he said he might release it tomorrow if he gets done early.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2014)

So is everyone in agreement that the clown needs to have the absolute worst death ever concocted in manga history?


I will be rl mad if he gets one shotted.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 25, 2014)

The only one who can provide enough satisfying torture for the clown is Esdese herself.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 25, 2014)

not as bad as two chapters ago though that it literally took like two weeks to get transalted


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Feb 25, 2014)

The clown is going to get minced.


----------



## OS (Feb 25, 2014)

I was gonna consider coming back to this series but then this happened and then all my rage.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 25, 2014)

Zaru said:


> The only one who can provide enough satisfying torture for the clown is Esdese herself.


Considering he is connected to wingboy I doubt Esdeath will have anything to do with his death


----------



## zenieth (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Jagger (Feb 26, 2014)

y u do dis, translators.

;-;


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 27, 2014)

A few hours left and it's already friday.
Where is my new chapter?


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 27, 2014)

God bless         .


----------



## Imagine (Feb 28, 2014)

THIS 

Welp, it's about that time.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 28, 2014)

>Kill the heresy

more like kill the author


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 28, 2014)

Well the more Wild Hunt gets panel time, the deeper the graves they dig for themselves.  In all honesty, some of them deserved deaths that should span pages instead of a few panels.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Feb 28, 2014)

I wonder who's death will be more enjoyable the Clown or Shura, seriously there has to be a limit to how fucked up he's willing to make a villain. I just hope no one in Night raid gets raped, that's what I'm most afraid of.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 28, 2014)

If someone touches Leone


oh maaaaan reetwhy


----------



## dream (Feb 28, 2014)

Fuck the Clown and the PM's son.  I hope they die a brutal death.

Also, Wave is awesome.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 28, 2014)

gio


What in name of all glorious fucks in the universe?


----------



## Jagger (Feb 28, 2014)

That fucking Wave being so boss. 

Fuck Tatsumi. Not in that way, though.


----------



## Fujita (Feb 28, 2014)

I reiterate 

Wild Hunt

DIE


----------



## Blαck (Feb 28, 2014)

Wave please beat the fuck outta that guy, please! and then go kill that clown fucker too.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 28, 2014)

Fujita said:


> I reiterate
> 
> Wild Hunt
> 
> DIE


Where's this from?


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 28, 2014)

Poor Wave and Kurome, both gonna die horribly eventually.



blunt said:


> Where's this from?



Burning Hell, it never continued unfortunately.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Feb 28, 2014)

Holy... Jesus!!!

This author sure is wicked


----------



## dream (Feb 28, 2014)

Grimm said:


> Holy... Jesus!!!
> 
> This author sure is wicked



He's a cunt.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 28, 2014)

He put the absolute worst traits into one character.


Fat
Clown
p*d*p****
Killer
Black


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Feb 28, 2014)

Smoke said:


> He put the absolute worst traits into one character.
> 
> 
> Fat
> ...



    

Good fucking Game


----------



## Nanja (Feb 28, 2014)

Wow, seriously? My stomach turned. This manga is just a depressing read. I can't tolerate the bullshit these scumbag characters do. Props to Wave but I wonder if he ever realizes that he's been upholding this kind of behavior the entire time.

Still, that is such a horrible thing to have happened to the family. I agree with whoever said Wild Hunt needs pages dedicated to each death.

I'm just trying not to think of it. Did we really need to have the poor woman and child raped, tortured and killed on top of their recently departed husband/father's grave? I see it's value in the story but fucking hell.

The funny thing is that it took this long for Wave to realize that not everyone that is getting slaughtered is deserving it. If he can make the jump from being the good soldier to PM son is evil... then maybe he can turn on the lights up stairs and see that the empire as a whole is corrupt.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 28, 2014)

I liked Wave before it was mainstream.

I bet his dick is just like Sasuke's.


----------



## Roman (Feb 28, 2014)

Nanja said:


> Wow, seriously? My stomach turned. This manga is just a depressing read. I can't tolerate the bullshit these scumbag characters do. Props to Wave but I wonder if he ever realizes that he's been upholding this kind of behavior the entire time.



He's a lot like Tatsumi in that respect. Having joined the Jaegers pretty recently compared to some of its other members, he was likely in the dark about what the Empire really does to its people and is only now getting a first glance at the truth behind the curtain.



Nanja said:


> I'm just trying not to think of it. Did we really need to have the poor woman and child raped, tortured and killed on top of their recently departed husband/father's grave? I see it's value in the story but fucking hell.



At least we don't get to see such things done first-hand, but I also find that to be a great story-telling technique because the author leaves it to our imagination to decide exactly what happened to them by just giving us the end result. Bors's family didn't deserve that kind of ending. 



Nanja said:


> The funny thing is that it took this long for Wave to realize that not everyone that is getting slaughtered is deserving it. If he can make the jump from being the good soldier to PM son is evil... then maybe he can turn on the lights up stairs and see that the empire as a whole is corrupt.



Normally, I'd expect Wave to leave the empire after some time but Esdeath admittedly does a really good job to motivate her soldiers. I kinda see him right now as the Suzaku of Akame ga Kill where he'll eventually want to change the empire from within. General Budou already seems to have that intention as it is so I wonder if eventually those two will do something together.


----------



## Nanja (Feb 28, 2014)

I'll still think Wave is a fucker until he abandons the empire. He's the one enemy character that can be reformed without feeling like an asspull.

That doesn't change the fact that I hope he shit stomps Shura but I'm betting he gets fucked up. Wave is supposed to be really badass though so who knows.

I could see him being a Suzaku type character more than him leaving actually now that you mention it. That would work just as well. I hope Budou isn't some sick fuck in reality and he's one of the few legit people left.


----------



## Roman (Feb 28, 2014)

Nanja said:


> I'll still think Wave is a fucker until he abandons the empire. He's the one enemy character that can be reformed without feeling like an asspull.
> 
> That doesn't change the fact that I hope he shit stomps Shura but I'm betting he gets fucked up. Wave is supposed to be really badass though so who knows.
> 
> I could see him being a Suzaku type character more than him leaving actually now that you mention it. That would work just as well. I hope Budou isn't some sick fuck in reality and he's one of the few legit people left.



Guilty by association isn't always an idea I've ascribed to tbh. To me, just because he's part of the Empire doesn't make him evil. And so far he hasn't shown any indication of being knowledgeable of what the Empire actually does, having come from a similar background as Tatsumi. And he probably can defeat Shura, tho I wager mid or high-diff, by virtue of having more battle experience.

He strikes me as being a bit more similar to Esdeath tbh: very courteous to his soldiers but can be very brutal in war. Unlike Esdeath tho, he also appears to be an honorable warrior who respects those who surrender in the sense that he won't brutalize them like Esdeath does.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 28, 2014)

Wave is easily the most morally conscious character in the series, period. His naivete is literally the only reason he's not siding on the "good" side.

It'll change in time though, unlike my love for Sasuke's dick.


----------



## Nanja (Feb 28, 2014)

Regardless of his reasons though, fact remains he's nothing more than a tool for evil at the moment. That is all he's done so far, support the deeds of the empire through his mission with the Jaegers. 

This new approach is nice because it lends credence to the idea that he might have just been blind to the reality of things.

I do agree that he can still do what is right because I have always assumed he is in fact just naive to the maximum like you two have said. I don't think I've seen him cross that line yet but it's been a while since I read the first 40ish chapters.



> Guilty by association isn't always an idea I've ascribed to tbh. To me, just because he's part of the Empire doesn't make him evil.


Guilty by association isn't what I'm implying. That doesn't inherently make you evil imo either. 

Willingly fighting in the name of it does though. It makes you no better than the ones directing it all. Wave's saving grace is that he seems to have not been truly aware of the situation until now I think. This could be his character defining moment. 

I view him like Bors in that he is a good soldier. Unlike Bors, he doesn't seem to appreciate what he is doing though. I personally felt Bors was among the most evil because he knew exactly how hideous his actions were and still carried them out. Sympathetic character he was, free of guilt though? Hardly.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Feb 28, 2014)

lolWad?

lolWad...


----------



## Roman (Feb 28, 2014)

Nanja said:


> Regardless of his reasons though, fact remains he's nothing more than a tool for evil at the moment. That is all he's done so far, support the deeds of the empire through his mission with the Jaegers.



Yes, but the issue here is he most likely isn't even aware of what he's supporting. Like most others who serve the empire, all he knows likely stems from propaganda that he's been taught since a very young age. Coming from the sort of background that he does, it wouldn't be surprising. He could very easily have been in Tatsumi's place at the start of the series, and right now we'd be talking about Tatsumi rather than Wave. That's how similar they are and why it's no coincidence that their Teigus are also very similar to each other.



Nanja said:


> Guilty by association isn't what I'm implying. That doesn't inherently make you evil imo either.
> 
> Willingly fighting in the name of it does though. It makes you no better than the ones directing it all. Wave's saving grace is that he seems to have not been truly aware of the situation until now I think. This could be his character defining moment.



I still can't really fault him for his ignorance tbh. He's never killed an innocent person, and the fact that he doesn't know anything about the Empire doing exactly that (at least until now) also means he can't be held responsible for the actions of others. Evidence of this is the fact that the moment he found out what happened to Bors's family, he took action against the one responsible in spite of him being lower in the Empire's hierarchy. 

Definitely agree with you about Bors tho. I had a lot of sympathy for him in that he was willing to go to any length to take care of his family, but I also don't agree with his opinion that killing other innocents was the way to go about it.


----------



## Nanja (Feb 28, 2014)

I feel like our opinion about Wave isn't really that different in the end. I think if anything is different it's that I don't think his ignorance completely absolves him of his culpability.  For the most part, he's the only one not portrayed as a sociopath on his team.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 28, 2014)

I like how Shura always hides behind his Father's Position.....

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed



And seeing that Lan vs Champ is set in stone, I hope the former completely crushes him.God that dude is...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2014)

Just when I think this series couldn't get any more rage worthy, the latest chapter gets my blood boiling. >__<


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 28, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> I like how Shura always hides behind his Father's Position.....
> 
> Link removed
> Link removed
> ...



Pretty sure Ran is gonna "crush" Wave next chap to infiltrate Wild Hunt and try to take them all out. He had a good setup to be able to infiltrate them this chap and he seems like the type who would go through his comrades to get revenge.

That's my prediction at least.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 28, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> Pretty sure Ran is gonna "crush" Wave next chap to infiltrate Wild Hunt and try to take them all out. He had a good setup to be able to infiltrate them this chap and he seems like the type who would go through his comrades to get revenge.
> 
> That's my prediction at least.



Well guaranteed Lan is gonna play a major role with Wld Hunt.
His Teigu after all is called Mastema.


----------



## Darth (Feb 28, 2014)

welp what the fuck did I just read?


----------



## scerpers (Feb 28, 2014)

i was stewing in wonderful agony after last chapter
i'm going to take an hour long walk right now
maybe 2 hours to sit and reflect on this development
then masturbate with anger as my tool


----------



## 8 (Feb 28, 2014)

that girl was sooo cute. it made the clown really happy.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 28, 2014)

This page felt so good.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh god Wave, what did you do, now pray that Esdeath gonna come and save your butt


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 28, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> This page felt so good.



So much awesomeness in that page.


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 28, 2014)

I hope I soon will read a chapter with this title: Kill the Clown!!


----------



## Jagger (Feb 28, 2014)

Or "Kill all of them!".


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 28, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Or "Kill all of them!".



The performer has an interesting backstory, so no.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 28, 2014)

Jagger said:


> Or "Kill all of them!".



Does this include Esdeath, since she is just as bad.


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 28, 2014)

The motto of the series is severing the root of tragedy, though. Therefore killing them all is not an option.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 28, 2014)

No.

Kill them all. 




Except Mein.  Yes, I'm biased.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 28, 2014)

Look at how cute he is in my avy :3


----------



## Jagger (Feb 28, 2014)

giogigogigogigogigo


----------



## Fujita (Feb 28, 2014)

He won't be as cute when Wave finishes beating him


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 28, 2014)

Fujita said:


> He won't be as cute when Wave finishes beating him



They won't take each other out anytime soon


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 28, 2014)

What's this, Wave and Shura made an account and I didn't know?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 28, 2014)

That said the High General is a fucking BAMF.

I'm seeing a fight between him and Esdeath in the future.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 28, 2014)

WAD said:


> That said the High General is a fucking BAMF.
> 
> I'm seeing a fight between him and Esdeath in the future.



Either that or he'll fall to that "Ultimate Teigu".
Maybe even Esdeath herself.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Mar 1, 2014)

It would be nice to see how Esdeath's reaction would be if Shura said to her: _"You are now to be my new toy"_.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]d_gUYlagSI8[/YOUTUBE]

16:12 onwards.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 1, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Either that or he'll fall to that "Ultimate Teigu".
> Maybe even Esdeath herself.



Yeah I reckon we see him deal with a few insurgents then fall to some plot by the prime minster. Seriously there is no way any char that threatens one of the main villains so openly gets to live, no matter how badass he looks.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 1, 2014)

Wild Hunt Member:
Izou - Refers to his sword as "my beloved". wants it to feed on his victims.

Teigu Name - Kousetsu


> Japanese	 English*
> kousetsu	sexual intercourse*
> kousetsu	snowfall, snow
> kousetsu	tact, skill, workmanship
> kousetsu	public (institution)



Dictionary better be trolling me....


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 1, 2014)

I have a feeling Rabac will die next from Night Raid at the hands of the Clown.

Gonna go and say Champ is gonna go after her:

*Spoiler*: __ 







but Rabac saves her.



I mean she is right in the Lion's Den.


----------



## Black Knight (Mar 1, 2014)

Except she's no child. That woman already went through a trial, I doubt anything else is going to happen.

And Night Raid cannot afford losing anymore members, their numbers are already small enough. They need to go and search for new personnel.



Golden Witch said:


> Dictionary better be trolling me....



When 4 of their members are rapists? Nah, I don't think the dictionary is trolling you at all


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 1, 2014)

Looks rather childish to me.Sorry.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 6, 2014)

Not much of a PV.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsqpjtceIZo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Imagine (Mar 6, 2014)

Animated Akame.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 6, 2014)

Better then some of those Kill la Kill pv's.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 6, 2014)

I have zero hopes for the anime, unless it's in some wild timeslot that lets them show gore I'm just gonna wait for the un☻☻☻☻☻☻ed BD's to check it out.

Edit: cen-sored is cen-sored rofl


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 6, 2014)

Depends how heavily it is ☻☻☻☻☻☻ed, ☻☻☻☻☻☻☻☻☻☻ doesn't start bothering me till they start taking words out of the show.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 7, 2014)

cant wait to see all of Witch Hunt get slaughtered especially that ugly fuck Shura and that shitty clown

Much love for Wave

seriously though, fuck this author


----------



## Blunt (Mar 7, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Not much of a PV.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsqpjtceIZo[/YOUTUBE]


 **


----------



## Roman (Mar 7, 2014)

<3 <3 <3


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Mar 27, 2014)

New chapter's fan translation is out, not from official translator but it's 95% awesomeness [x]


----------



## Imagine (Apr 4, 2014)

this


----------



## SinRaven (Apr 4, 2014)

Things are getting excited! Night Raid and some Jaegers versus Wild Hunt?! How will this turn out?


----------



## Black Knight (Apr 4, 2014)

One can tell from this chapter alone that Shura will have a humilliating death.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 4, 2014)

Well that escalated quickly. Full on battle between the factions?

And it felt like Wave is the main character


----------



## Imagine (Apr 4, 2014)

Solid chap. I've always wanted to see more of Ran.



My boy Wave.

Show that spoiled brat how to throw a punch.


----------



## Fujita (Apr 4, 2014)

You go, Wave  

At this point, I think everybody's just sitting back and waiting for Wild Hunt to die horribly, yeah? I know I am.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Apr 4, 2014)

Wait, what chapter is it on? I haven't seen an update in forever.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 4, 2014)

This being the manga it is, I wouldn't bet on everyone from the good side surviving this though...


----------



## Fujita (Apr 4, 2014)

Chapter 47, at this point 



Zaru said:


> This being the manga it is, I wouldn't bet on everyone from the good side surviving this though...



Yeah 

Sadly, this will probably end badly for somebody

It'll be interesting to see how Ran's attempt at a covert mission will be affected by Night Raid's attack, which is likely to turn this into an all-out brawl 

Depends on Night Raid's strategy, I suppose


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Apr 4, 2014)

Fujita said:


> Chapter 47, at this point



Oh good, I'm not behind. This is very good.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm liking Wave more and more, but for some reason I can't stop thinking that he is going to die, well, this is AgK after all. Nice chapter.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Apr 4, 2014)

That Wave's win was kinda...

plot


----------



## Fujita (Apr 4, 2014)

How exactly?

Not like he would have been killed had he lost, given Budou


----------



## Magician (Apr 4, 2014)

Wild Hunt's about to get fucked up.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 5, 2014)

So Kurome don't like what Wild Hunt is doing, saying it's not for the good of the empire, but she was fine murdering anyone the Prime Minister pointed her at in the name of the same empire? Not to mention the fat pig did some pretty disgusting things himself, same thing for Esdesse.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 5, 2014)

Looks like Wild Hunt has enemies coming from multiple sides. That's what happens when you're allowed to go unchecked while terrorizing people for merely your sick amusement.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 5, 2014)

can't wait for wave to get bum tickled by gacy


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> So Kurome don't like what Wild Hunt is doing, saying it's not for the good of the empire, but she was fine murdering anyone the Prime Minister pointed her at in the name of the same empire? Not to mention the fat pig did some pretty disgusting things himself, same thing for Esdesse.



Thing is Wild Hunt are outright brutalizing civilians for lulz. Random innocents have never been targets of either the Jagers or Night Raid.

Also I'm pretty sure Wave's not gonna die, he's going to be the traitor of the empire role that people want to see in Esdese.


----------



## Darth (Apr 5, 2014)

Ran triggering death flags. Backstory's are usually fatal. 

Kurome most likely won't die until the final arcs of the manga. I'm not too worried about anyone in Night Raid either. 

The author really knows how to make his readers worried for the individual characters. After the deaths of two members of Night Raid and Jaggers, we're now watching out for our favorites in earnest.

inb4, nobody else dies and the author just trolls us with fake death flags at this point.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2014)

Ran/Kurome plus NR will probably wipe out WH at the cost of Ran and Mein's life. 
For some reason I'm expected Esdese will come back towards the end to kill someone.


----------



## CandyCocaine (Apr 5, 2014)

this last chapter got me really pumped.

I have a feeling someone from NR is going to die though,


----------



## Black Knight (Apr 5, 2014)

Darth said:


> Ran triggering death flags. Backstory's are usually fatal.
> 
> Kurome most likely won't die until the final arcs of the manga. I'm not too worried about anyone in Night Raid either.
> 
> ...



You're mostly right except for the last part.

I also don't think any of the remaining members from NR will die till the final and decisive battle against the Empire.

And same goes for the Jaeggers. Ran can't just allow himself to die after revealing his motivation to join the Empire.

In other words, this has all the numbers to turn into a rapestomp where Wild Hunt be the major loser, as they will get slaughtered by what they less expected would happen: A truce between two enemy factions with a common goal.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 5, 2014)

Bring Edese back and let her see this vile wench handling her goods. That would make quite the party.


----------



## Black Knight (Apr 5, 2014)

Esdese would end this instantly, that's why she's outside now.

We also have to see which role is Budou going to play in all this. He was stated to be on par with Esdese, if not stronger.


----------



## stream (Apr 5, 2014)

Actually, I'm wondering if Esdese is not away because she would stop her subordinates from going after Wild Hunt. I could see her either way about this, as she's not exactly a nice person herself. Remember the crazy girl who used to work for Esdese and skin people alive? That one would not have been out of place in Wild Hunt. In fact, the samurai is rather nicer than her. He "only" kills people, without making them suffer.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 5, 2014)

stream said:


> Actually, I'm wondering if Esdese is not away because she would stop her subordinates from going after Wild Hunt. I could see her either way about this, as she's not exactly a nice person herself. Remember the crazy girl who used to work for Esdese and skin people alive? That one would not have been out of place in Wild Hunt. In fact, the samurai is rather nicer than her. He "only" kills people, without making them suffer.



Yeah well, Izou is still disturbing as fuck seeing he seems to have a intimate relationship with his Sword.
And yeah, he doesn't torture them true, then again he butchers down people to feed Kousetsu.

I dunno, Izou doesn't even take part in the rape crimes it seems I guess he is more about the sake of uncomfortability and bloodlust compare to the others.


----------



## Black Knight (Apr 5, 2014)

Apparently Adrammelech is a friggin Sun God.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Apr 5, 2014)

Wave was on that gar shit, love it.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 15, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> Apparently Adrammelech is a friggin Sun God.



I'm more worried about the fact that it's in relation to absolute evil.
Children were tortured and burned as sacrifices to him and supposedly is more mischievous and guile than Satan.
Inb4 Budou = Final Villain.


----------



## Black Knight (Apr 21, 2014)

Spoilers are out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Half of Wild Hunt has been annihilated!!! Yes, the fat clown is one of them. Ran however gets fatally injured and is about to die. Then, Kurome...


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 21, 2014)

O____________o


*Spoiler*: __ 








According to Animesuki he WANTED to die but Kurome didn't let him and made him her Puppet.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 21, 2014)

More Spoilers:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lan and Kurome vs Champ and Enshin.
Champ is killed by Lan, but he himself is heavily injured.
Cosmina tries to rape Lan but is sniped down by Mein.
Enshin vs Kurome leads to the arrival of Night Raid and Akame killing Enshin.

Night Raid are surprised to see J?ger also being after Wild Hunt and Kurome quotes Wave about disturbing Peace preparing to battle Night Raid by herself.
Lan uses his last energy to flee with Kurome.
Then Lan wants Kurome to end it but she refuses and snaps refusing his wish to rest in peace adding him to her Collection.


----------



## Black Knight (Apr 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kurome's traumatic experiences with losing her comrades got the better of her. So much she can't bear to see more companions dying before her eyes, which is the reason that brings her to make that move with Ran.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 22, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Kurome's traumatic experiences with losing her comrades got the better of her. So much she can't bear to see more companions dying before her eyes, which is the reason that brings her to make that move with Ran.




*Spoiler*: __ 




I dunno what to think.
I know some people referred to Wild Hunt as useless Fodder, yet here they are having "killed" Lan and Kurome got hurt as well.
Cosmina and Enshin apparently were killed cause they didn't know Night Raid are in the Neighborhood.
So I dunno, you think Kurome could have defeated Enshin and Cosmina herself while keeping Lan safe at the same time?

And yeah, Kurome cries big time over Lan dying, seems clear to me that she isn't some "Psycho" but by making people her Puppets so they don't "leave her".


----------



## Black Knight (Apr 22, 2014)

No one that kills or fatally injures an important character is useless fodder. People who use this term without having a fucking idea of its real meaning should be just left behind along with their sheer ignorance.


*Spoiler*: __ 



As per your question, had Night Raid not been there I very much doubt Kurome would have managed on her own. Cosmina's sounds waves are deadly enought to kill you instantly.

I mean, for God's sake, they "killed" Lan, who can launch aerial attacks, who can fly!


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 22, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> No one that kills or fatally injures an important character is useless fodder. People who use this term without having a fucking idea of its real meaning should be just left behind along with their sheer ignorance.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 






By the way:



*Spoiler*: __ 










I'm conflicted.
On one hand Kurome is pretty much confirmed that she makes people her dolls so they stay by her side instead of leaving her, which is why she makes Lan one of her Dolls.

On the other Hand, according to Animesuki he wants to die so he can be reunited with someone in "Heaven".


"If Lan's gone, Wave will be sad and I don't want you to go too!"


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Apr 23, 2014)

Good chapter was good


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 24, 2014)

Holy.Fucksballs.It's confirmed.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Wild Hunt are monstrous.
Kurome and her dolls were completely outclassed by Enshin and Cosmina.Her Dolls got shitstomped,Enshin was about to freaking solo and If not for Lan saving her Kurome would have been LITERALLY obliterated by Enshin and Cosmina.
Champ ONE SHOTTED LAN and nearly did the same to Kurome.

And Champ's death was glorious!
Only his Skeleton remained.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 24, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The clown literally dies in fire


----------



## Goomoonryong (Apr 29, 2014)

Chapters out:this


----------



## Morglay (Apr 29, 2014)

That was... So fucked up. I didn't even care for Ran at all, seriously though? Wave, smack this hoe. Now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 29, 2014)

What a beast chapter.
My Langel ;~;


----------



## Zaru (Apr 29, 2014)

Fat burns well. And this kinda went too smooth for Night Raid, the other half might give them much more dramatic trouble.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 29, 2014)

Kurome is literally the Yandere Queen.

"Now we can always be together..."


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 29, 2014)

Damn.

Ran really got screwed in this chapter.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 29, 2014)

Just when I started to like Ran. Can't say I didn't see it coming though. 

Pedo clown is gone now so that's good.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 29, 2014)

My man Ran dying and then turning Zombie mode on me 

Least he got his revenge in the end though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 29, 2014)

Glad to see the clown gone but it cost a character that I thought was becoming interesting.      Didn't really care for the other two of Wild Hunt getting offed since it pretty much takes care for the rapist in that group sans the leader.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 30, 2014)

Dat ass though.
this

And what's with Cosmina here?
Link removed
Looks lke she's pointing at a direction to Kurome or is that just some weird way to hold her Mic?



> Glad to see the clown gone but it cost a character that I thought was becoming interesting. Didn't really care for the other two of Wild Hunt getting offed since it pretty much takes care for the rapist in that group sans the leader.



Seems to be why these guys first.
Except Shura, the leader, the rapists got taken out.
However, that only means the ones that are left are the ones not relishing in rape but solely in killing.
True threat may really be lying in Dorothea and Izou *because* they are no rapists.
They're just gonna be there for the kill, unlike Cosmina who instead of finishing off her enemy goes in for rape.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 1, 2014)

Holy shit the latest chapter of Akame ga Kill Zero.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## egressmadara (May 2, 2014)

Caught up with the series to the recent chapter.

Wild Hunt are a bunch of *BITCHES*.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 2, 2014)

Imagine said:


> Just when I started to like Ran. Can't say I didn't see it coming though.
> 
> Pedo clown is gone now so that's good.


That's ironically how he would have died if Bors were still alive today.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 2, 2014)

Issho D Tea said:


> That's ironically how he would have died if Bors were still alive today.



Yeah, that's in no way a coincidence.
I call it greatness by Takahiro.

Champ took part in the Murder of Bors' family.
Bors was burned down to his Skeleton.
Then you remember that Ran's Teigu = Mastema.
Mastema is the Angel who carries out God's Punishment persecuting Evil.
Ran = Angel Theme.
Then there is the 1st Panel which if you think of Bors you can only call it one thing:
Divine.Retribution.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 2, 2014)

Next chapter is a side chapter?
Please no more dog fucking.


----------



## Devroux (May 6, 2014)

Just read the latest chapter. I feel bad for Kurome, and Ran, of course. Kurome is so messed up.



Issho D Tea said:


> That's ironically how he would have died if Bors were still alive today.



Lovely way to kill him off.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 19, 2014)

So I just checked the Twitter for the Anime and if I understood it right, there'll be new Anime information on the 22nd along with an Image which they, as a sort of "Teaser" only released as Mosaic on their page for now.


And just as little appetizer from the Anime Production:


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 19, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Yeah, that's in no way a coincidence.
> I call it greatness by Takahiro.
> 
> Champ took part in the Murder of Bors' family.
> ...


I didn't catch the rest of that...that does seem too big to be of a coincidence.


Devroux said:


> Lovely way to kill him off.


I only wish he had suffered more...


Golden Witch said:


> So I just checked the Twitter for the Anime and if I understood it right, there'll be new Anime information on the 22nd along with an Image which they, as a sort of "Teaser" only released as Mosaic on their page for now.
> 
> 
> And just as little appetizer from the Anime Production:


I can't wait for the show to come out. PLEASE don't let it be a dud.


----------



## Butcher (May 19, 2014)

Ran was becoming so cool too .

Now he's just a mindless zombie.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (May 20, 2014)

Butcher said:


> Ran was becoming so cool too .


The author seems to like doing that...get us to care about the character, and then BAM, kill them off in the most tragic and brutal way possible.


Butcher said:


> Now he's just a mindless zombie.


Are they completely mindless as zombies? Chelsea managed to confuse one zombie by appearing as one of its comrades iirc.


----------



## Butcher (May 20, 2014)

Hm.

I remember Chelsea being shocked it was one of her comrades,but the zombie never even flinched from seeing Chelsea.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 20, 2014)

I'm wondering if Enshin's Teigu also works during the day cause am I the only one seeing a resemblance?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]8fLXeRFBL3o[/YOUTUBE]

here


----------



## Golden Witch (May 21, 2014)

Airs at Midnight I guess?24:00?


----------



## Xiammes (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Black Knight (May 22, 2014)

My fucking sides :rofl


----------



## Golden Witch (May 22, 2014)

Something about this strikes me as odd.....


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 2, 2014)

Link removed

10 pages :/


----------



## Magician (Jun 2, 2014)

Waited a month for 10 pages...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 2, 2014)

Classic AgK.


----------



## Roman (Jun 2, 2014)

Haven't read the chapter yet, but Esdese really does look lovely here. I still really hope she'll join the revos, as impossible as that may seem.

EDIT: Short chapter this month O_O Still got some comedy from Raba and a share of loveliness from Esdese. When is the next issue exactly? I somehow feel that this is just a bonus chapter.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 2, 2014)

"Just get rejected already"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 2, 2014)

Well, that felt like a really short chapter.


----------



## Darth (Jun 2, 2014)

Welp, same time next month?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 2, 2014)

How can so few pages, contain that many death flags.


----------



## Roman (Jun 2, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> How can so few pages, contain that many death flags.



Raba and Najenda?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 2, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Raba and Najenda?



And Maine, with Esdese saying how they will meet soon.
You know their honeymoon period will end.


----------



## Roman (Jun 2, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> And Maine, with Esdese saying how they will meet soon.
> You know their honeymoon period will end.



Nah, considering she, Tatsumi and Akame were on the first cover, I doubt any of them would die before anyone else in Night Raid.


----------



## Darth (Jun 2, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Nah, considering she, Tatsumi and Akame were on the first cover, I doubt any of them would die before anyone else in Night Raid.



Considering the author...

Pretty sure only Akame and Tatsumi are truly safe.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jun 2, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> And Maine, with Esdese saying how they will meet so on.


Ever since their relationship began, I've been wondering how Esdese will react when she learns Tatsumi has a girlfriend now...I can't say that I envy Mein.


----------



## Roman (Jun 2, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised if between the three of them, Tatsumi, Akame and Mein, the former two are the only ones who really have the greatest chances of surviving to the very end. I'm just saying that compared to the rest of Night Raid, these three are the most important characters so I'd say it's too soon for Mein to go.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 2, 2014)

Tonnura-san said:


> /insert image about a miracle of the universe.
> 
> this panel tho
> hnnnggggg



Esdese words during Najendas flashback come back here.
_"I have great compassion, but only minimal mercy."_


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 2, 2014)

And of course it's a short one, it was announced last chapter this is a side one.=/
No surprise either considering Takahiro is supervising the Anime, so I'm guessing this one was to give him time to work on that.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jun 2, 2014)

Freedan said:


> I'd say it's too soon for Mein to go.


It's never too soon for Mein to go. 


Golden Witch said:


> And of course it's a short one, it was announced last chapter this is a side one.=/
> No surprise either considering Takahiro is supervising the Anime, so I'm guessing this one was to give him time to work on that.


Wow, the guy sounds like he's serious about his work.


----------



## Roman (Jun 2, 2014)

Issho D Tea said:


> It's never too soon for Mein to go.



Yes it is 



Issho D Tea said:


> Wow, the guy sounds like he's serious about his work.



Then we can be sure that the anime won't fail to disappoint


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jun 2, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Yes it is


Eh, at least she's not as bad as other Shonen love interests.


Freedan said:


> Then we can be sure that the anime won't fail to disappoint


I'm really excited about the show, I like the previews so far.


Zaru said:


> "Just get rejected already"


Boss seemed to handle learning that Lover Boy had feelings for her very well, though I wouldn't be surprised if she always knew about it.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 2, 2014)

アカメ原作コミックスがフランスでも9月から発売になります。仏題は、なんと RED EYES SWORD　です。かっこいい！　フランスでもアカメ好きな人が増えてくれますように～。　 SQEX コイメ

Apparently the Manga will be available in France from September on under the name Red Eyes Sword.
Preview for that:


And sneak preview of Akame Sketches from the Anime.

I know there was a term for such drawings, lies on my tongue.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jun 2, 2014)

Any idea when the manga will hit the US?


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 2, 2014)

Lol 10 pages in a month...

Least my Rabac/Najenda relationship is making a bit of progress.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 2, 2014)

Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 2, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> アカメ原作コミックスがフランスでも9月から発売になります。仏題は、なんと RED EYES SWORD　です。かっこいい！　フランスでもアカメ好きな人が増えてくれますように～。　 SQEX コイメ
> 
> Apparently the Manga will be available in France from September on under the name Red Eyes Sword.
> Preview for that:



At least the French won't get confused about Akame not being the MC.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jun 2, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> Lol 10 pages in a month...
> 
> Least my Rabac/Najenda relationship is making a bit of progress.





Golden Witch said:


> Enjoy it while it lasts.


Wonder which ship will be crushed first: Tatsumi/Mein or Rabac/Najenda?


----------



## Roman (Jun 2, 2014)

Well, as you know, my money's on the latter.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 2, 2014)

Issho D Tea said:


> Wonder which ship will be crushed first: Tatsumi/Mein or Rabac/Najenda?



I always thought of Najenda going down against Esdese knowing their history, but seeing she survived that as well as still being alive now after using Susanoo 3 times, I guess her death is gonna be "special".

As for Rabac, IMO a miracle he survived this far.I mean, I like him a lot but I don't see his relevance which is why I think that he will have some moment in store.

I really think those two will die next, together.Of course, I got no credible reasoning, but yeah, I do think Najenda is overdue.


However, I don't think they will die next.I'll be blunt and say Leone, as much I hate to say it.
At least....I fear it considering Dorothea has the perfect Teigu to bypass her Regen, seeing it seems to suck out life directly.


----------



## Black Knight (Jun 2, 2014)

Freedan said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if between the three of them, Tatsumi, Akame and Mein, the former two are the only ones who really have the greatest chances of surviving to the very end. I'm just saying that compared to the rest of Night Raid, these three are the most important characters so I'd say it's too soon for Mein to go.



You have a point. I'm pretty sure the so foretold prophecy is an end game event, so it won't be happening anytime soon. Also, if you think the plot is heading the predictable route, then you don't know how unpredictable this manga can get.

The author made it clear who are the most important characters in this history when you open up the first volume and find this picture when you turn the cover: Ch.126

I mean, you can't make it more obvious than this.



Golden Witch said:


> However, I don't think they will die next.I'll be blunt and say Leone, as much I hate to say it.
> At least....I fear it considering Dorothea has the perfect Teigu to bypass her Regen, seeing it seems to suck out life directly.



100% guaranteed that won't happen. That said, Leone is the "nee-san" type, and that doesn't bode well if we remember Braht's "aniki" status.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 2, 2014)

10 fucking pages?


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jun 2, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> 100% guaranteed that won't happen. That said, Leone is the "nee-san" type, and that doesn't bode well if we remember Braht's "aniki" status.


I don't think Leone is next, I feel she may have a bigger role to play, and I don't buy her suspiciously simple backstory.


----------



## Black Knight (Jun 2, 2014)

Issho D Tea said:


> I don't think Leone is next, I feel she may have a bigger role to play, and I don't buy her suspiciously simple backstory.



When did I say Leone is next?


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jun 2, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> When did I say Leone is next?


Was referring to the original poster who said that, forgot to include their post too.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 2, 2014)

Issho D Tea said:


> I don't think Leone is next, I feel she may have a bigger role to play, and I don't buy her suspiciously simple backstory.




Leone "marked" Tatsumi as hers.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jun 2, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Leone "marked" Tatsumi as hers.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Not really sure I can see the pattern here...but if that's the case, shouldn't have Leone died between Schere and Braht, and before Chelsea? Though I have noticed that Leone has been getting too much abuse lately.  I was so proud of her for helping complete the mission in the last arc, despite her injuries...


----------



## Firo (Jun 2, 2014)

At least there's hope for Rabac. Too bad one of them will most likely die before that happens.


ZenithXAbyss said:


> 10 fucking pages?



Pretty sure it was an extra chapter..


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 2, 2014)

10 fucking pages... 

Better than nothing I guess?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 2, 2014)

It's just a side chapter, that was announced last month.
Be fucking happy, gives Takahiro more time to focus on supervising the Anime.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jun 2, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> It's just a side chapter, that was announced last month.
> Be fucking happy, gives Takahiro more time to focus on supervising the Anime.


And at least the series isn't getting hit by random breaks like OP is (though that ofc isn't Oda's fault). We're also starting to build up to another major arc, so we should see some more action soon.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 2, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> It's just a side chapter, that was announced last month.



How was I supposed to know when I didn't checked for any news about that and when I just saw in the actual chapter: _"*Chapter 49:* Kill the Indecision"_...


----------



## Roman (Jun 2, 2014)

With Takahiro supervising the anime, I have high hopes this will be at least as successful as SnK.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 2, 2014)

Grimm said:


> How was I supposed to know when I didn't checked for any news about that and when I just saw in the actual chapter: _"*Chapter 49:* Kill the Indecision"_...



Cause it said so in the last chapter.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jun 2, 2014)

Freedan said:


> With Takahiro supervising the anime, I have high hopes this will be at least as successful as SnK.


Wonder how they're going to handle blood and gore in the show? Hopefully they don't remove too much of the original content.


----------



## Firo (Jun 2, 2014)

Issho D Tea said:


> Wonder how they're going to handle blood and gore in the show? Hopefully they don't remove too much of the original content.



Jormugand wasnt so bad with gorey scenes and whatnot. Same animation studeio so itg should be somewhat similar. AGK is more brutal than Jormungand though. Then you have shit like the dog rape scene......


----------



## Tangible (Jun 2, 2014)

Ten pages? The fuck?


----------



## Goomoonryong (Jun 4, 2014)

Akame Ga Kiru Zero Ch.7h.126


I miss Chelsea.


----------



## Santí (Jun 4, 2014)

>Chelsea

I'm crying right now.


----------



## Roman (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm positively terrified of seeing the scene that shall not be mentioned in the anime. I've read through AgK twice now and I still don't think I'll handle the feels very well.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 9, 2014)

Anybody good in Japanese?
6/21発売のガンガンJOKER7月号では、アニメ化記念「アカメ」表紙＆巻頭カラー!! 本編も怒濤の展開です。画像は下描きから1コマ。これは…新キャラ？ 答えはガンガンJOKER7月号で！SQEX コイメ

Google trans is being shit but something about a volume deploying an anger wave.


----------



## Black Knight (Jun 9, 2014)

If it may help you, it talks about a new character and the "anger" part is figurative.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jun 11, 2014)

^ Did they specify who the new character may be (Night Raid, Empire, etc)?


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 11, 2014)

is AgK Zero canon?


----------



## Firo (Jun 11, 2014)

I dont see no reason why it isnt. Its the prequel to AGK.


----------



## wowfel (Jun 11, 2014)

It will probably be censored on t.v and uncensored on blue ray, I just hope they don't fuck it up with an original anime ending.


----------



## Firo (Jun 11, 2014)

^ That is almost a given since the  manga isnt done yet. Maybe if they have two seasons, then we could avoid that.


----------



## Roman (Jun 12, 2014)

Red Hood said:


> ^ That is almost a given since the  manga isnt done yet. Maybe if they have two seasons, then we could avoid that.



I doubt it'll happen. Right now, AgK has more chapters out than SnK did when its anime started, and SnK didn't have an anime original ending. I'm pretty sure they won't try that with AgK either since the manga has enough material for a proper 2-cour.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 12, 2014)

Grimm said:


> is AgK Zero canon?



I think it should be considering it's the same Writer (Takahiro) but just a different Artist.


----------



## Revan21 (Jun 14, 2014)

Licensed by  for English release!


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jun 14, 2014)

Revan21 said:


> Licensed by  for English release!


At last.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 14, 2014)

AgK's alright.

It's getting pretty good at this juncture though.

Loving Budou and Wave.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 20, 2014)

holy shit those raws
i can't remember the last time a protagonist was this FUCKED
all the bad shit that could have happened actually happened


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh my fucking shit.FUCK FUCK FUCK.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## scerpers (Jun 20, 2014)

the look in tatsumi's eyes
he knows that he's about to get his vulnerable brown cave spelunkered


----------



## Zaru (Jun 20, 2014)

This is the realest shit that has ever gotten real in this manga


----------



## OS (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## convict (Jun 20, 2014)

I sincerely hope the grand general isn't a victim of Esdese's feelings. He's been portrayed as too much of a badass for that.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 20, 2014)

i can't believe shura was stupid enough to willingly set esdese's desertion in motion
the guy is crazy stupid


----------



## Roman (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## OS (Jun 20, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> i can't believe shura was stupid enough to willingly set esdese's desertion in motion
> the guy is crazy stupid



I dont see her leaving. If anything. I see Tatsumi either

*Spoiler*: __ 




1)evolving his teigu

2)running away at the expense of Lubbock (It's now confirmed lubbock not rabbic)


----------



## Roman (Jun 20, 2014)

I can actually see her leaving the empire for Tatsumi's sake. She has said once that she doesn't understand the feelings of the weak, which is the reason why she doesn't care about leaving the empire. But for all intents and purposes, she's in it not because she agrees with the empire's ways, but because she loves to kill. In that regard, it doesn't matter who's side she's on. Seeing Tatsumi and loving him as much as she does, I find it possible she can have a change of heart and begin to understand.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jun 20, 2014)

I see


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tatsumi getting laid


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 20, 2014)

Is chapter 50 out yet?


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jun 20, 2014)

Only raws are out


----------



## stream (Jun 20, 2014)

link, PLEASE??


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 20, 2014)

I want to see Esdese leave the Empire for Tasumi's sake already.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jun 20, 2014)

stream said:


> link, PLEASE??



You mean for the raws? Translated isn't out yet, but here are the raws


*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Black Knight (Jun 20, 2014)

Out of all things THIS SHIT happened. Talk about major plot twist.

And to top it,


*Spoiler*: __ 



Cosmina of the WH is not dead yet.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 20, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> Out of all things THIS SHIT happened. Talk about major plot twist.
> 
> And to top it,
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Well technically she is considering she is revived.
But, if anything her death was the most "underwhelming".
If people actually die in Akame ga Kill, like for good, then not like that.
How she died was just....not typical or usual when considering the past.
Usually there is pain,torment and suffering in some way involved but not just, getting shot in the back and done.


----------



## OS (Jun 20, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> I see
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



He is indeed about to get fucked.


----------



## Black Knight (Jun 20, 2014)

The masochist (Suzuka) is scheming something, you can tell just by looking at the grin on her face.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jun 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Good Wave and Kurome moments


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 20, 2014)

@Cheeky: Y Boner....?


*Spoiler*: __ 




According to Animesuki, Dorothea might be using the Philosophers Stone on Cosmina....

Wow, we might get an hot immortal female Rapist running around.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Y Boner....?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 20, 2014)

We also get Character Profiles.

Ages,Blood Types (Important in Japan), Measurements, heights etc. along with Author comments it seems.


----------



## OS (Jun 20, 2014)

>mein is mine
>ran is run
>esdese is esdeath

Fuck this gay earth.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 20, 2014)

Official names suck.
Then again, they're only official.
Clearly, Schere is Schere.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 20, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Official names suck.
> Then again, they're only official.
> Clearly, Schere is Schere.



ofc she is since her name literally translates to Scissors.

Esdeath>Esdese.


----------



## Rax (Jun 20, 2014)

Esdeath?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 20, 2014)

Has been her official name for like 4 months now Raxeroonie.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 21, 2014)

Who is that...
*Spoiler*: __ 




in the left tank I wonder?


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 21, 2014)

Seryuu it seems.


----------



## Black Knight (Jun 21, 2014)

Hard to tell from that distance. For all intents and purposes this place might be Stylish's secret laboratory.

But the woman is Cosmina without a shred of doubt.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 21, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> Hard to tell from that distance. For all intents and purposes this place might be Stylish's secret laboratory.
> 
> But the woman is Cosmina without a shred of doubt.



Cosmina's hair is depicted as dark though, this looks light.


----------



## SinRaven (Jun 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think it's Seryu. You can also see Bors in the background.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 21, 2014)

i want kurome to get mindbroken again and raped endlessly


----------



## Roman (Jun 21, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> Cosmina's hair is depicted as dark though, this looks light.



Yeah, I also thought it's Seryuu when I first saw it. If it's anyone we've already seen, it's gotta be her. However, the problem that poses is how were they able to restore her body when at least her upper half was completely disintegrated. Which is why I'm more inclined to think it's Cosmina rather than Seryuu.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 21, 2014)

Hence that thing on her chest as well.


----------



## Firo (Jun 21, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> We also get Character Profiles.
> 
> Ages,Blood Types (Important in Japan), Measurements, heights etc. along with Author comments it seems.



So the only ages are 10 and 20?


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 21, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Yeah, I also thought it's Seryuu when I first saw it. If it's anyone we've already seen, it's gotta be her. However, the problem that poses is how were they able to restore her body when at least her upper half was completely disintegrated. Which is why I'm more inclined to think it's Cosmina rather than Seryuu.



I know what you mean. I just find it rather peculiar that Cosmina's hair would change colour. We have no clue what this shit is so it's way too hard to tell anyway. 

Also, another reason why I think it's Seryuu is because if you look in the background, it looks like Bors is also in one of whatever the fuck they're in.


----------



## Roman (Jun 21, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> I know what you mean. I just find it rather peculiar that Cosmina's hair would change colour. We have no clue what this shit is so it's way too hard to tell anyway.
> 
> Also, another reason why I think it's Seryuu is because if you look in the background, it looks like Bors is also in one of whatever the fuck they're in.



Her hair turning white could be a side effect of being artificially revived. And yeah, that could be Bors, but unlike Seryuu, his body wasn't disintegrated so it was recoverable.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 21, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Her hair turning white could be a side effect of being artificially revived. And yeah, that could be Bors, but unlike Seryuu, his body wasn't disintegrated so it was recoverable.



Very true. I mean she was shot through that area so the Gem or whatever being placed there could make sense in addition to the hair just being a byproduct of her revival. Also the hairstyle is practically the same whereas Seryuu's was much shorter.

I hope that's Bors in the back. This man needs to fucking wreck WH for what they did...


----------



## Roman (Jun 21, 2014)

Seryuu's hair was longer actually, but yeah, they were different and this girl's resemble's Cosmina's much more.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 21, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Seryuu's hair was longer actually, but yeah, they were different and this girl's resemble's Cosmina's much more.



Wooops, I meant to say longer, my bad. Rough day...


----------



## Firo (Jun 21, 2014)

If it is Seryu, then Night raid maybe in trouble again....


----------



## OS (Jun 21, 2014)

Isn't it cosmina? There is a gem or something right where she was shot


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 21, 2014)

OS said:


> Isn't it cosmina? There is a gem or something right where she was shot



Yeah, after Freedan brought a couple things up about how Seryuu isn't really plausible, Cosmina makes sense.


----------



## OS (Jun 23, 2014)

​


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 23, 2014)

Yooo, the very second this page loaded for me I had a bit of lag and it stuck right between Mein and Esdese.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 23, 2014)

Red Hood said:


> So the only ages are 10 and 20?



It just means anyone with the 10 is still in their teens, the 20's well I don't need to say more I think.
It's the first time we get something like that for Esdese, we got the ages of J?ger before with her being the only exception.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 23, 2014)

I picked Suzuka on the wheel.

Who the fuck is Suzuka?


----------



## OS (Jun 23, 2014)

the masochist girl


----------



## stream (Jun 24, 2014)

She's the surviving Rakshasa


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 24, 2014)

Yeah, she's the one who's life dream is to drown in joy from being tortured horribly by Esdese.


----------



## OS (Jun 25, 2014)

found some images ya'll may like. Nothing to do with the next chapter



this one by the guy who did that tasogara amnesia manga


----------



## Roman (Jun 25, 2014)

One does not simply get over how beautiful Esdese looks.


----------



## Magician (Jun 25, 2014)

My waifu.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 25, 2014)

Man, she can hardly get more popular can't she?


----------



## Roman (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm pretty certain that she will once the anime starts


----------



## Black Knight (Jun 25, 2014)

It's difficult to see her as a malicious foe despite her past actions.


----------



## Roman (Jun 25, 2014)

She's more misguided than malicious, but she definitely has potential for good, particularly considering her feelings for Tatsumi and how much she cares for her comrades and their families. She grew up learning that the strong survive and the weak must die, thus explaining her own behavior toward those weaker than her. But I have the impression that will change soon.


----------



## OS (Jun 25, 2014)

Freedan said:


> She's more misguided than malicious, but she definitely has potential for good, particularly considering her feelings for Tatsumi and how much she cares for her comrades and their families. She grew up learning that the strong survive and the weak must die, thus explaining her own behavior toward those weaker than her. But I have the impression that will change soon.



This is what everyone who has her as a waifu says so that they feel better about loving a psychopath that love to torture.


----------



## Roman (Jun 25, 2014)

OS said:


> This is what everyone who has her as a waifu says so that they feel better about loving a psychopath that love to torture.






*Spoiler*: __ 



But you have to admit there's truth to it.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 25, 2014)

OS said:


> This is what everyone who has her as a waifu says so that they feel better about loving a psychopath that love to torture.



B-B-But we love Esdese cause she is a psychopath that loves to torture!


----------



## Black Knight (Jun 25, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> B-B-But we love Esdese cause *he* is a psychopath that loves to torture!


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 25, 2014)

Fuck off, it happens.
()


----------



## Firo (Jun 25, 2014)

Esdese is best Yandere.


----------



## OS (Jun 25, 2014)

She's not a yandere afaik.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 27, 2014)

OS said:


> She's not a yandere afaik.



People nowadays tend to associate Yandere commonly with every pretty or cute girl that is insane.
But, no, Esdese is not.


----------



## OS (Jun 27, 2014)

Shura is a dick.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 27, 2014)

In other news, Water is wet.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 27, 2014)

If she perceives Shura as enough of a threat and decides the only reasonable course of action is to kill Tatsumi and herself then would she be classed as yandere?


----------



## Firo (Jun 27, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Now to see how Esdeath will react to Tatsumi.. 
Rabac ( I like this spelling more ) better not die.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 27, 2014)

Retarded name changes are retarded.
Especially for the ones with intended german names, which the author clearly doesn't know how to spell.
Schele wtf. It's obviously Scheere, which means scissors in German.
An obvious reference to her weapon.


----------



## Zooted (Jun 27, 2014)

Wonder how Esedese would react and who is Lubo?


----------



## Imagine (Jun 27, 2014)

Besto Wild Hunt member.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 27, 2014)

Lubo is Rabac I think.


----------



## Black Knight (Jun 27, 2014)

Told ya guys the woman in the tube was Cosmina 

Well, we better prepare ourselves in this case. She probably won't be the same, and her memories might have been erased as well.

As for the official names, get used to it.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 27, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Retarded name changes are retarded.
> Especially for the ones with intended german names, which the author clearly doesn't know how to spell.
> *Schele wtf. It's obviously Scheere*, which means scissors in German.
> An obvious reference to her weapon.



That one I can actually understand considering the l and r stuff in Japanese.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 27, 2014)

Okay come on. Making a situation look THAT hopeless just makes it obvious that an intervention is going to save him somehow


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 27, 2014)

"As long as I have Izou, I can make up for any losses"


----------



## Morglay (Jun 27, 2014)

Braht --- Bulat... Well its still sorta gangsta either way.


----------



## Black Knight (Jun 27, 2014)

Now we realize Cosmina wasn't evil per se, her past trauma turned her that way. And after this she probably won't be the same ever again. A voice that captivates people, uh? Why would they want to kill her for being born with a beautiful voice.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 27, 2014)

Voice that captivates people, thus was regarded as a Witch.
Teigu that obliterates her enemies entire bone structure.
A Person can only use a Teigu if they're compatible with one another.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 27, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Okay come on. Making a situation look THAT hopeless just makes it obvious that an intervention is going to save him somehow



SHUT THE FUCK UP ZARU
ESDESU IS GOING TO THE WORLD THIS BITCH AND TAKE TATSUMI AND FUCK HIM RIGHT THEN AND THERE
WITH VAMPIRE GRILL AND MDESU JOINING IN OCCASIONALLY
DON'T FUCKING RUIN THIS FOR ME YOU COCKWAGGLE


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 27, 2014)

Anyway, if you manage to survive in Akame ga Kill, there's a reason for it.
Cosmina has some role left to play huh?And that while being "retarded"?
She Western, wonder if this implies something with Mein seeing she has Western Blood herself and was heavily discriminated by people.
What was it....
"Nobody accepted me.I was mercilessly ridiculed.Never again, will I let there be discrimination".


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 27, 2014)

Wow, just read the chapter and what happens at the last couple of pages.  Talk about a rock and a hard place.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jun 27, 2014)

I hope Esdeath saves Tatsumi and then gets decked by Budo.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 27, 2014)

sdesu saves the aku mega kill


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 27, 2014)

*UHUM.*
Mahapadma.=D


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jun 27, 2014)

Kurome turned into Wave's pet rock was nice to see.

Next chapter better have Budo in action


----------



## Zaru (Jun 27, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> I hope Esdeath saves Tatsumi and then gets decked by Budo.



Do the others know she has a time freeze ability?  I can see that as the main way to get him out.


----------



## OS (Jun 27, 2014)

Now that you mention it i don't think anyone knows


----------



## scerpers (Jun 27, 2014)

it's a recently acquired technique, right? she said she created it to keep tatsumi close


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 27, 2014)

That panel where Suzuka was tortured....I knew I recognized that mask somewhere....
The PM's personal Torturers....
They were shown only once, and I hoped that was enough.
The ones who:
- Plucked out peoples eyes
- Breaking Wheels
- Cooked alive
- Pushed knees first into spikes
- Beaten with heavily spiked knuckle dusters
- Iron Chairs.
- Strangling children


----------



## Zaru (Jun 27, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> it's a recently acquired technique, right? she said she created it to keep tatsumi close



The church was the first time she used it in public, I guess. And everyone who saw that is either dead or part of Night Raid.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 27, 2014)

Jesus Christ, they should just put a fluorescent mark on the boss that says "Kill me".


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 27, 2014)

Zaru said:


> The church was the first time she used it in public, I guess. And everyone who saw that is either dead or part of Night Raid.



........Kurome.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 27, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> ........Kurome.



Well, certainly not someone who's going to snitch on her boss.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 27, 2014)

Talk about irony as well.
Cosmina's house was set on fire killing her Parents.
Esdese was killing the Western Tribes Soldiers by setting them on fire.


----------



## stream (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh right, Esdeath has her time ability. I see no other way Tatsumi can get out of this… And you know what, I doubt Rabac will die either. But at least, the story between Tatsumi and Esdeath is moving on.


----------



## Katou (Jun 28, 2014)

so Esdeath is her English Name now?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 28, 2014)

Yuuuuuup.
Still gonna call her Esdese though simply cause "Death" in names seem shitty to me. even if it's just on written level.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 28, 2014)

All these death flags for Tatsumi. Tatsumi dies, Mein is pregnant, series MC was actually Tatsumi's son the entire time


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 28, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> so Esdeath is her English Name now?



One of the worst romanizations I've ever seen. Looks so shit.

OT of the chapter: it was meh at best. I hated the beginning, all of the name changes were shit (every single one of them). The only "good" thing was the ending even though it's obvious Tatsumi (maybe Rabac too) will get saved by either NR or Esdese.


----------



## Katou (Jun 28, 2014)

I honestly prefer Esdese . . Esdeath seems eerie


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 28, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> I honestly prefer Esdese . . Esdeath seems eerie



That's what I mean, Esdese was amazing, Esdeath looks retarded/sounds retarded. They butchered everybody's name.

Mine, Lubbock, Syura, Budo, etc... It's disgusting.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 28, 2014)

Esdeath pronounced in japanese sounds the same as Esdese pronounced in... well at least how I read it. I hope nobody actually pronounces it like the actual death with the "f" sound


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 28, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Esdeath pronounced in japanese sounds the same as Esdese pronounced in... well at least how I read it. I hope nobody actually pronounces it like the actual death with the "f" sound



The way the Japanese pronounce death is the same as Esdese, but if you're pronouncing it in English it would be "Ez-Death".


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 28, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Esdeath pronounced in japanese sounds the same as Esdese pronounced in... well at least how I read it. I hope nobody actually pronounces it like the actual death with the "f" sound



But were not japanese. Asking us to pronounce it like that is retarded.
Its like here is an "apple", but you should pronounce it as "pear".


----------



## Darth (Jun 28, 2014)

Was a good chapter. Esdese/death? is probably going to let them go or help them escape somehow as a last favor for Tatsumi or something. 

Either that, or both Rabac and Tatsumi die here and Wave becomes the new main character.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 28, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> But were not japanese. Asking us to pronounce it like that is retarded.
> Its like here is an "apple", but you should pronounce it as "pear".



Eh, non-japanese fans are barely a factor when it comes to earning the author money. I don't see why they should care about our pronounciation feelings.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 28, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Eh, non-japanese fans are barely a factor when it comes to earning the author money. I don't see why they should care about our pronounciation feelings.




I'm talking more about the translators, that want to use the japanese names, when the current ones   already provide the correct pronounciation for us.
This is the type of thing that shouldn't be literally  translated.
Otherwise we would get a bunch of engrish names in mangas.

For instance a character might be named Gregor, but to help the japanese pronounce it, it would be written GUREGORU.
Sure, they are both pronounced the same, but tell me you wouldn't want the translators to use the first, even if the author uses the second?


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jun 28, 2014)

Not a big fan on the new "official" names, but whatever. The chapter was still great. The best part was Rabac forcing to dress up to go undercover.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 28, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> All these death flags for Tatsumi. Tatsumi dies, Mein is pregnant, series MC was actually Tatsumi's son the entire time


How old is Mein, though?


----------



## Firo (Jun 28, 2014)

13 I'm assuming..


----------



## Black Knight (Jun 28, 2014)

She's in her late teens (16-17).



Jagger said:


> How old is Mein, though?



Like that matters.


----------



## OS (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Xiammes (Jun 28, 2014)

Jagger said:


> How old is Mein, though?



Old enough


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 28, 2014)

Pretty good chapter IMO, it had quite a bit of content, liked the pacing of it. Will Lubo () die before he can bone Najenda?


----------



## convict (Jun 28, 2014)

Budo has a remarkable presence. Even Esdeath seems toned down upon seeing him.


----------



## HST Supporter (Jun 28, 2014)

Honest opinions i want.

How would you rate this manga, because i am thinking of reading it, someday.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 28, 2014)

HST Supporter said:


> Honest opinions i want.
> 
> How would you rate this manga, because i am thinking of reading it, someday.



Anime is literally coming out in a week, so you can watch that if you want.

Honestly its enjoyable, its a "everybody can die" type manga with some enjoyable characters and shonen action. The author is basically fucking with us at this point.

Also the fan reactions are hilarious, its worth it to follow the series just for them.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]


----------



## Roman (Jun 28, 2014)

If this becomes canon, Tatsumi's going to cause some serious shit


----------



## Firo (Jun 28, 2014)

Thats pretty cool.


----------



## HST Supporter (Jun 28, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Anime is literally coming out in a week, so you can watch that if you want.
> 
> Honestly its enjoyable, its a "everybody can die" type manga with some enjoyable characters and shonen action. The author is basically fucking with us at this point.
> 
> ...




I see. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 28, 2014)

convict said:


> Budo has a remarkable presence. Even Esdeath seems toned down upon seeing him.


Well yeah, we were told since the beginning that it's Esdese that has power rivalling Budo's.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 28, 2014)

I want to see Budo wreck shit, I want to see it so bad.


----------



## OS (Jun 28, 2014)

Freedan said:


> If this becomes canon, Tatsumi's going to cause some serious shit



what do you mean canon? That's how he is when he transforms.


----------



## OS (Jul 6, 2014)

new AKG Zero is out.

 and easily kicked him back and was about to connect,

i dont get armpit fetishes


----------



## Rax (Jul 6, 2014)

Weird stuff.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 6, 2014)

8/10 chance any anime character with glasses is fucked in the head.


----------



## stream (Jul 6, 2014)

I guess it is less common than the back pain fetish 
I remember surprising a girl when I told her she had pretty shoulders.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 7, 2014)

Everybody stop: an just imagine the manga as this: esdese and her children go out to find her lover who keeps running away from home cause he's scared for his life. 


Just think of it


She'd be the best mom wouldn't she?


----------



## OS (Jul 7, 2014)

stream said:


> I guess it is less common than the back pain fetish
> I remember surprising a girl when I told her she had pretty shoulders.



She probably saw your face.


----------



## Roman (Jul 7, 2014)

OS said:


> what do you mean canon? That's how he is when he transforms.



I don't remember his eye transforming tho. But tbf, we've never seen what his eyes look like underneath the armor. So yeah, my bad


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 7, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> 8/10 chance any anime character with glasses is fucked in the head.



Well, seeing that Schere admitted there was some screw loose in her head.....
And looking at Stylish.....


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 8, 2014)

I NEED TEXTLESS OP SO I CAN HAVE MY NEW WALLPAPERS


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 8, 2014)

Apparently the Guidebook has over 200 Pages.O.o


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 8, 2014)

Wow, even if esdese tries to save tatsumi via ZA WARUDO!!!, i don't think she is generous enough to carry both tatsumi and rabac.
So, rabac is pretty much screwed here, unless esdese can pick who can move and who cannot.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 8, 2014)

I am quite certain Shura dug his own grave.

I mean people, we were shown this for a reason.

*Spoiler*: __ 






He guards the place before all.




Unless, what if his target actually IS Esdese?
Cornered Tatsumi.
If Esdese interferes, she is certain to get Budou going at her as well as Wild Hunt.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 8, 2014)

Well, there's also that.


----------



## SLB (Jul 9, 2014)

I have three chapters to go, but I just want to say Champ is without a doubt the most reprehensible creature I've seen.

And as for Tatsumi dying, I'd see that as a cop-out because of how this harem crap is set up. And I really don't dig this harem thing. I feel really campy authors need to play this style and it doesn't mesh much at all.


----------



## OS (Jul 9, 2014)

WHAT FUCKIN HAREM ARE YOU GUYS TALKING ABOUT?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 9, 2014)

Moody said:


> I have three chapters to go, but I just want to say Champ is without a doubt the most reprehensible creature I've seen.
> 
> And as for Tatsumi dying, I'd see that as a cop-out because of how this harem crap is set up. And I really don't dig this harem thing. I feel really campy authors need to play this style and it doesn't mesh much at all.



Can you really consider that a harem?

He's dating Mein and Esdese is in love with him. That ain't much of a harem.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 9, 2014)

Leone wants his D.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 9, 2014)

Also, the child theory could work.
I doubt they are only kissing in their alone time.


----------



## SLB (Jul 9, 2014)

Ares said:


> Can you really consider that a harem?
> 
> He's dating Mein and Esdese is in love with him. That ain't much of a harem.



That line of thinking only works because Chelsea got wrecked. At one point it was legit 3, and considering how easily Mein slipped into this little thing, there is no doubt in my mind Akame's getting right into the thick of things later on.

The mentality is already in place for Tatsumi to get at least three chicks on his dick. That's not a huge harem, but it's just too distracting.


----------



## OS (Jul 9, 2014)

the way it is done doesnt give me those typical harem vibes.

One of them is in an enemy faction that dubbed him her bitch.

another became his gf.

and leone is a maybe.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 9, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> Told ya guys the woman in the tube was Cosmina
> 
> Well, we better prepare ourselves in this case. She probably won't be the same, and her memories might have been erased as well.
> 
> *As for the official names, get used to it*.



Get used to it...lol. Anime is going w/ the original names...so fuck these new ones.

Also, as soon as they said that line about Cosmina and brain damage....seems kinda obvious some random BS will happen and she'll end up teaming up w/ Night Raid


----------



## Roman (Jul 9, 2014)

Ares said:


> Can you really consider that a harem?
> 
> He's dating Mein and Esdese is in love with him. That ain't much of a harem.



And his relationship with Mein is turning out to be quite reciprocal and only began to bud after they started dating. Typically, that doesn't happen with a harem (and why Ranma 1/2 is possibly the only actual harem series I can not only tolerate, but thoroughly enjoy).



OS said:


> the way it is done doesnt give me those typical harem vibes.
> 
> One of them is in an enemy faction that dubbed him her bitch.
> 
> ...



Leone makes me rather curious. She's been saying from the very beginning she'd make Tatsumi hers if he became a man worthy of her recognition, and later on acknowledged that he has, but she hasn't made any moves, namely because Mein got there first and isn't feeling particularly bad about it, which implies it was all fun and games for her.

And Akame is like Luffy, so I don't see her making a move anyways.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 9, 2014)

Moody said:


> That line of thinking only works because Chelsea got wrecked. At one point it was legit 3, and considering how easily Mein slipped into this little thing, there is no doubt in my mind Akame's getting right into the thick of things later on.
> 
> The mentality is already in place for Tatsumi to get at least three chicks on his dick. That's not a huge harem, but it's just too distracting.



Yeah, I guess that's true. I excluded Akame and Leone because they pretty much view him like a brother (at least as of chapter 50). I felt the vibe that Akame liked him like that earlier on in the story, but now I don't feel it at all (Akame x Tatsumi or Esdese x Tatsumi would have been gr8, but fuck Mein).


----------



## Justice (Jul 12, 2014)

Finally caught up.

This is a nice dark shounen battle manga with nice characters and good villians. I really like the "anyone can die" trope because it puts a sense of danger in the story.

Esdese is pretty OP, but I hope someone is worth her time.

I like Wave. He is a more cooler, skillful version of Tatsumi.

Also........FUCK WILD HUNT!


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 12, 2014)

Justice said:


> Also........FUCK WILD HUNT!



Champ and Shura... They have to be some of my most hated characters I've ever come across.


----------



## Justice (Jul 12, 2014)

Ares said:


> Champ and Shura... They have to be some of my most hated characters I've ever come across.



I know! Thank god that Champs got burned to a crisp and Shura got his ass whooped by Wave. Now that fucker needs to be tortured by Esdese or some shit like that.


----------



## Zooted (Jul 12, 2014)

I feel bad for those childrens that champ raped then killed.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jul 13, 2014)

They made for quite the nice villains.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 13, 2014)

Justice said:


> I know! Thank god that Champs got burned to a crisp and Shura got his ass whooped by Wave. Now that fucker needs to be tortured by Esdese or some shit like that.



It's not just being burned to a Crisp.
It's the subtle way how Takahiro portrayed in a poetic way used Ran to portray Bors ascending from Heaven to avenge his Family.

Like:
One of the Kids in Ran's Class resembling Bors Daughter.
How Ran says Champ comitted the act when he was gone.
Kids screaming out for him when Champ pulled his act.
The fact that Bors' Family were raped and killed on his Grave.
Ran's Teigu makes him look like an Angel.
His Teigu is Mastema, an Angel who delivers divine retribution on Evil.
Champ getting incinerated while Bors was all about using Fire even being part of the Incineration Squad.
Or.This.One.Panel.



Now add that in with Bors' very last words before he died.
"I have to return"
There was also a convo between Wave and Ran after Bors died with the latter going on how from the very bottom of his heart he understands how Wave must feel in regards to Bors' Wife and Kid.



Freedan said:


> I don't remember his eye transforming tho. But tbf, we've never seen what his eyes look like underneath the armor. So yeah, my bad


----------



## scerpers (Jul 13, 2014)

now he's dead and kurome is defiling his body and spirit
fucking scum
can't wait until her magic aids kills her


----------



## Justice (Jul 13, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> It's not just being burned to a Crisp.
> It's the subtle way how Takahiro portrayed in a poetic way used Ran to portray Bors ascending from Heaven to avenge his Family.
> 
> Like:
> ...



I saw the irony in his death. Thanks for pointing out though in detail.


----------



## 「Doxees」 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hmm could someone tells me who's in possession of Sheele's scissors? I kinda forgot about that.

Following a monthly manga sure is hard.


----------



## Justice (Jul 13, 2014)

「Doxees」 said:


> Hmm could someone tells me who's in possession of Sheele's scissors? I kinda forgot about that.
> 
> Following a monthly manga sure is hard.



Mein has it now.


----------



## OS (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## GIORNO (Jul 14, 2014)

I think it's my turn.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 20, 2014)

Spoilers for the next chapter are currently being posted.

And jesus christ. Why is this manga constantly 24/7 HAPPENING?


----------



## Black Knight (Jul 20, 2014)

Man, this series doesn't waste any time. Well, for one thing I'm glad it didn't take long.


*Spoiler*: __ 



For the other, Tatsumi is well aware this:

1. Puts an end to his friendly relationship with Esdese, and makes her his declared enemy.
2. Puts his and Mine's lives in big peril.

And something about Lubbock having his balls crushed. Painful...


----------



## OS (Jul 20, 2014)

Esdese is too good for Tatsumi


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 20, 2014)

IT BEGINS!!!



*Spoiler*: __ 




Tatsumi told Esdeath right in her face he loves someone else.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 20, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> IT BEGINS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RIP    Mine.


----------



## Rax (Jul 20, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Black Knight (Jul 20, 2014)

This happened a while ago.


*Spoiler*: __ 





And Tatsumi hasn't said any names in the spoiler. I can see where this is heading to, unfortunately


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 20, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> This happened a while ago.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





Leone sacrificing herself for Mein and Tatsumi's sake?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 20, 2014)

Rabac nominated for manliest character ever.



*Spoiler*: __ 





Refuses to give in to sell out Night Raid.
Even after having his balls crushed and getting tortured to this broken state by Syura.


----------



## Black Knight (Jul 20, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Rabac nominated for manliest character ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He fucking deserves Najenda. Man, the day Syura dies is the the day I'm waiting for the most.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I dreaded the day I'd have to see Rabac in such a shitty situation.

It was bound to happen but fuck


----------



## Rax (Jul 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They crushed his balls?

Why must the author treat him so poorly?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 20, 2014)

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLYYY


*Spoiler*: __ 






He literally punched Incursio out of Tatsumi with a casual strike!!!


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 20, 2014)

RIP Mein.It's over.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Justice (Jul 20, 2014)

Yep, Mine is on borrowed time. 

Good going Tatsumi, you definitely brought out the crazy bitch side of Esdese now and indirectly killed your waifu.


----------



## OS (Jul 20, 2014)

I am in need of healing.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2014)

Yeah.  Mine is in trouble now.

I can easily imagine that Esdeath will believe that things would be different if his lover is out of the picture.


----------



## Cflip12 (Jul 20, 2014)

Damnit Tatsumi...

Since he didn't mention Mine by name wouldn't that put all female NR members in more danger? She might think it's Leone considering he risked a mission to stop Esdeath from torturing her.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 20, 2014)

Don't see how Rabac is getting out of this. Tatsumi has a chance because of Esdeath but even that is slim.


----------



## OS (Jul 21, 2014)

for those looking for scans


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 21, 2014)

Wow, this is painful to read, damnit.


----------



## Kurou (Jul 21, 2014)

I kind of expected Esdese to put Tatsumi down on the spot



 disappointing


----------



## OS (Jul 21, 2014)

Kurou said:


> I kind of expected Esdese to put Tatsumi down on the spot
> 
> 
> 
> disappointing



Some one will make a doujin like that for you to read, some day.


----------



## Kurou (Jul 21, 2014)

Cool



in the meantime I'll put you down


----------



## Kurou (Jul 21, 2014)

To bad


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 21, 2014)

i feel like tatsumi could have handled that better considering his situation


----------



## Santí (Jul 21, 2014)

RIP Tatsumi.

Based Wave confirmed next MC.


----------



## Kurou (Jul 21, 2014)

Yeeeeeeesssssssssss


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 21, 2014)

Lubbock...ouch...

Poor Esdese

Dammit Tatsumi

RIP Mine

Death flags everywhere


----------



## Roman (Jul 21, 2014)

Rabac doesn't look like he's gonna last 

I somehow thought that Tatsumi would die at some point but I'm glad that didn't happen.......yet.


----------



## Fujita (Jul 21, 2014)

This face

Mein's gonna die  

Poor Rabac. He was holding on heroically there for a bit


----------



## Quuon (Jul 21, 2014)

RIP Mein.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 21, 2014)

Well, Meine is dead.

Also poor Rabac.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 21, 2014)

Rip in pieces Esdeath, it was fun ride.


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2014)

So.

Bets on what happens to Rabac? Is he going to break and give up Night Raid? After doing so will he die to save them? (Najenda specifically probably)

Or will he die during an attempted rescue mission by Night Raid?

I mean, i'm pretty sure he's dead either way. It's been awhile since the last Night Raid death so we're kind of overdue and Rabac is more or less the most viable candidate for a death at this point in the series. Along with Najenda and Leone. 

Then again, he could always survive. You never know.


----------



## Rax (Jul 21, 2014)

Rabac better not die.

I'll be legitimately mad if he does. 

He's much better than Tatsumi


----------



## Roman (Jul 21, 2014)

Darth said:


> So.
> 
> Bets on what happens to Rabac? Is he going to break and give up Night Raid? After doing so will he die to save them? (Najenda specifically probably)
> 
> ...



If Rabac survives, Tatsumi won't. I think there's a really high chance at least one of them will die at this point. Right now, it's looking like Rabac's the one, tho.


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2014)

Tatsumi's not dying anytime soon guys. Don't actually believe that lol. He'd need to establish a much closer bond with Akame before that ever happens.


----------



## CoolTaff12 (Jul 21, 2014)

This chapter made me depressed.

Things are gonna go even more south in the future.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

Is ch 51 out?


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2014)

Ares said:


> Is ch 51 out?



Chapter


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 21, 2014)

Did Esdese just kill Suzuka?


----------



## Zaru (Jul 21, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Did Esdese just kill Suzuka?



Probably not, and she probably enjoyed it.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

Darth said:


> Chapter



Thanks bro.


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2014)

Ares said:


> Thanks bro.



Anytime


----------



## Justice (Jul 21, 2014)

Yep, shit is going down........again, but this time it will be ruthless. 

Death flags and tension are spread out through all of this.

Man, due to the nature of the series, Raba is going to die next. 

By the time that this arc is over, Night Raid has a good chance of being completely wiped out.


----------



## Roman (Jul 21, 2014)

I could see it ending up just being the three "original" characters, Tatsumi, Mein and Akame, having to face the empire with their own convictions after leaving behind Night Raid following its destruction.


----------



## Firo (Jul 21, 2014)

Mine is fucked.
Rabac. I hope get gets saved somehow.
Syura is a really fucked up dude.


----------



## Evolution (Jul 21, 2014)

I keep hoping that Wave and Tatsumi will have a nice chat one day and maybe join sides or something.
Also, is it wrong that I'm starting to feel really bad about Mein?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

Good chap of AgK.

Esdese gunna fuck Mein up. 

I can't explain how elated I am.


----------



## Black Knight (Jul 21, 2014)

One should note Tatsumi didn't say any names. Which pretty much puts the entire female cast in great peril as the only two men in NR are right now being held hostages.



Freedan said:


> I could see it ending up just being the three "original" characters, Tatsumi, Mein and Akame, having to face the empire with their own convictions after leaving behind Night Raid following its destruction.



Just as the cover of the first volume shows, right? Add also Najenda to that list, as she's pretty much retired at this point.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 21, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> One should note Tatsumi didn't say any names. Which pretty much puts the entire female cast in great peril.



She already wanted to kill all of night raid before by nature of them having killed her subordinates and being enemies of the empire. The only difference now is slightly more enjoyment while doing so. Remember Leone in the church?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm pretty sure her killing all of NR is something she already planned on doing, so brutally murdering all of NR's females with her current reasons for motivation shouldn't be unthinkable. Hopefully she kills Najenda and Leone too, never liked them anyway.


----------



## Justice (Jul 21, 2014)

Ares said:


> I'm pretty sure her killing all of NR is something she already planned on doing, so brutally murdering all of NR's females with her current reasons for motivation shouldn't be unthinkable. *Hopefully she kills Najenda and Leone too, never liked them anyway*.



Damn. 

I'm just waiting for someone to give Esdese some trouble in a fight. The broad has to be cut down to size.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> i feel like tatsumi could have handled that better considering his situation


Exactly.  That was dumb.  He should have used Esdeath as a temporary ally.  She was the closest thing to a friendly face.  Beggars can't be choosers.  Hard to imagine he will get out of this.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 21, 2014)

yfw Esdeath dies instead of Mine.

It's habbening


----------



## Roman (Jul 21, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Exactly.  That was dumb.  He should have used Esdeath as a temporary ally.  She was the closest thing to a friendly face.  Beggars can't be choosers.  Hard to imagine he will get out of this.



Because relying on the last person on the face of the planet that wants you to escape to try and escape is a great idea


----------



## Zaru (Jul 21, 2014)

Goddammit. My balls hurt everytime I see a pic of Lubbock now.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Goddammit. My balls hurt everytime I see a pic of Lubbock now.





He's a half-eunuch/half-human now.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jul 21, 2014)

Chapter
It's official, Budo is pretty much my favorite villain right after Esdese at the moment. That punch to the face.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 21, 2014)

Budo vs. Esdeath has to happen eventually.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

If Esdese doesn't fight Budou (which IMO she will because she's gunna flip sides) Esdese will never have any competition.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jul 21, 2014)

I hope when Esdese vs Shura happens, he dies the most painful horrible death yet in AGK, dude's been a letdown of a villain imo.

And yeah, I felt real bad for Rabac, it's only going to get worse for him in the upcoming chapters. I have no clue if he's coming out of this one alive.


Ares said:


> If Esdese doesn't fight Budou (which IMO she will because she's gunna flip sides) Esdese will never have any competition.


I don't see her changing sides tbh, at best, she might sacrifice herself to protect Tatsumi. But we'll see where the author wants to go with Esdese.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 21, 2014)

Ares said:


> I'm pretty sure her killing all of NR is something she already planned on doing, so brutally murdering all of NR's females with her current reasons for motivation shouldn't be unthinkable.* Hopefully she kills Najenda and Leone too, never liked them anyway*.



mine level pigshitdisgusting


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

Issho D Tea said:


> I don't see her changing sides tbh, at best, she might sacrifice herself to protect Tatsumi. But we'll see where the author wants to go with Esdese.



Eh, well you know how long I've been saying that for so I'm gunna stick with that belief. Plus we're close to finding out what she'll do so it will be interesting to see how it all plays out.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 21, 2014)

why would you want to kill onee-san?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 21, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> why would you want to kill onee-san?





zenieth said:


> mine level pigshitdisgusting



^ **


----------



## scerpers (Jul 21, 2014)

you're scum


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 21, 2014)

So what do you guys think?

Rabac gonna talk?Endure?Or something interrupting?

Somehow, I for one think Takahiro seems to imply something with Shura's threat to gouge out his eye.
Especially considering Rabac's link to Najenda and how his right (Just like Najenda) eye was blackened out.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

Rabac is gunna talk...

Shura broke him.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jul 21, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> So what do you guys think?
> 
> Rabac gonna talk?Endure?Or something interrupting?
> 
> ...


Endure. Shura threatening to take out an eye (which is what Esdese did to Rabac's beloved Boss) may have sparked more defiance in Rabac.

I wonder how Najenda and Rabac will interact if Rabac gets out of there alive?


----------



## scerpers (Jul 21, 2014)

i hope rabac turns sides


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

Rabac is going to become Reek if that happens.

I'm down.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 21, 2014)

he's already a demon


----------



## zenieth (Jul 21, 2014)

Lubbock's not betraying najenda.

Tatsumi? Sure

But hot Boss? Nope


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 21, 2014)

mfw rabac gets his ball crushed


----------



## zenieth (Jul 21, 2014)

He always takes the most shit

And gets nothing


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Jul 21, 2014)

It would be pretty funny if Leone dies instead because Esdeath misunderstood her as Tatsumi's girl


----------



## convict (Jul 21, 2014)

Ares said:


> He's a half-eunuch/half-human now.



Eunuchs aren't human?


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

convict said:


> Eunuchs aren't human?



'Twas a joke.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 21, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> he's already a demon



can't rep you often enough scorp, put the brakes on the quality post train.


----------



## convict (Jul 21, 2014)

Ares said:


> 'Twas a joke.



Don't get me wrong I'm not trying to bust your balls (bdmtsh) I'm making sure you know that having balls or not can affect your manhood but it is entirely irrelevant to whether you are human so the joke doesn't really apply there.

But if your joke was specifically meant to imply that eunuchs aren't really human then carry on.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

convict said:


> Don't get me wrong I'm not trying to bust your balls (bdmtsh) I'm making sure you know that having balls or not can affect your manhood but it is entirely irrelevant to whether you are human so the joke doesn't really apply there.
> 
> But if your joke was specifically meant to imply that eunuchs aren't really human then carry on.



Yeah it was pretty much the latter.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 21, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> It would be pretty funny if Leone dies instead because Esdeath misunderstood her as Tatsumi's girl



That's probably what'll happen.
Esdeath noted out Tatsumi's murderous aura and how easily he was baited out when she tortured Leone.

Knowing Esdeath, she's completely misunderstand cause she cannot comprehend saving others for the sake of a bond such as Friendship or an even stronger one here in terms of Leone and Tatsumi:
Sibling like.

All Esdeath knows is saving Tatsumi for love and her allies for War.
I mean, we were told how until she wanted to experience Love that everything on her mind was Warfare.
I really do not expect her to grasp the concept of saving someone out of Friendship and that's how IMO she'll misinterpret Tatsumi's relationship towards Leone and by doing that:

Leone can do what she said to Tatsumi - Return the favor for saving her at the Cathedral and probably play along with Esdeath, to save Mein.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 21, 2014)

You say this like if Esdeath pops up at their base she's not going to put all of her effort into killing everyone.

Tatsumi's girlfriend only 'maybe' gets the marker of *extra special *death

but everybody nightraid gets the death marker.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 21, 2014)

real talk tho rabac is probably dead
that tell tatsumi he loves the boss and her overhearing it
he triggered at LEAST 10 or 12 death flags


----------



## zenieth (Jul 21, 2014)

I really don't want Lubbock to die. Really don't.


----------



## Justice (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't want Raba to die either since he is underrated and Tatsumi can't be the only one in Night Raid if he dies. 

Plus, I like his teigu.


----------



## Firo (Jul 21, 2014)

Lubbock will somehow escape and make his way back to the Boss.
Make it happen.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

Esdese should kill all of NR. There's no one good left aside from Akame anyway.


----------



## Justice (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't see it. He's either going to be rescued or die because he's too battered up.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 21, 2014)

i want string cheese kid to live too, but it's not looking too good right now.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 21, 2014)

Ares with that Mine level taste.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 21, 2014)

people that need to die: esdeath, kurome

people that don't: Lubbock, syura.


----------



## Justice (Jul 21, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> people that need to die: esdeath, kurome, syura
> 
> people that don't: Lubbock.



Fixed.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 21, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> people that need to die: esdeath, kurome
> 
> people that don't: Lubbock, syura.



that fuck is this sera
don't bring that bush league shit here
i fuck you up


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 21, 2014)

Though Syura NTR-ing Lubbock would be p cool to see...I think I need help.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 21, 2014)

Should I read this or Blue Exorcist?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 21, 2014)

Read both? Ao No is a p generic shonen for what it's worth.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 21, 2014)

I only have time for one right now


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> Should I read this or Blue Exorcist?



AgK. AnE is boring as fuck with only 1 good character. AgK is slightly less boring with 3 good chars.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 21, 2014)

Rabac is lucky Chelsea's Teigu was destroyed by Kurome.

Suzuka - Transforms into Najenda - Gore Raped by Shura in front of Rabac.


Happy Shura
Wet Suzuka
Shattered Rabac.


----------



## Evolution (Jul 21, 2014)

Is Akame ga Kiru a monthly series?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 21, 2014)

Yes it is    .


----------



## scerpers (Jul 21, 2014)

unfortunately


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 21, 2014)

yfw Mine already won no matter what happens to her


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jul 21, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> I only have time for one right now


I'd recommend AGK then.


----------



## Jagger (Jul 21, 2014)

>Telling the overly obsessed OP woman you have a GF.

Wow, Tatsumi, you're quite brilliant, aren't you?


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 21, 2014)

Tatsumi didn't really think that through.


Well Mein is screwed. Great job Tatsumi.


----------



## Roman (Jul 21, 2014)

I suppose we'll soon find out what happens when a yandere who is also the second most powerful if not the most powerful being on the planet discovers her feelings for someone are one-sided.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

inb4 Mein dies a painful death not done by Esdese but concurrently during the juncture of their conversation.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jul 21, 2014)

RIP Lubbock's nut and future RIP Mein. Tatsumi did one hell of a job saying that 

Dat Budou


----------



## Kurou (Jul 21, 2014)

Budou needs to hit mein in the face


just give me that much


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

Kurou said:


> Budou needs to hit mein in the face
> 
> 
> just give me that much



If Budou gives her the "punchable face" treatment, he will forever be the AgK GOAT.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 21, 2014)

Budou. Punches packed full of manliness. Tatsumi clearly grew a beard attoseconds before it was blasted away by that hit.


----------



## OS (Jul 21, 2014)

Imagine if Esdese finds night raids hideout and hunts for tatsumis girlfriend and leone takes meins place to save mein.


----------



## Kurou (Jul 21, 2014)

that would just make Mein even more bitchmade


----------



## OS (Jul 21, 2014)

Well it's not like she knew. This romance is almost kiri iri machi tier.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

OS said:


> Imagine if Esdese finds night raids hideout and hunts for tatsumis girlfriend and leone takes meins place to save mein.



Although I wouldn't care, I'd laugh that Mein would end up getting Leone and herself killed in one go.


----------



## OS (Jul 21, 2014)

chapter in a nutshell

[/IMG]


----------



## Zaru (Jul 21, 2014)

That's some masterful edit  Why am I 24'd

Was Chelsea really necessary though


----------



## OS (Jul 21, 2014)

oh lol, i didn't see Chelsea. RIP.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

OS said:


> oh lol, i didn't see Chelsea. RIP.



Isn't that Rabac?


----------



## OS (Jul 21, 2014)

chelsea is in the window on the left


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

Once you see it you can never unsee it.


----------



## Ether (Jul 21, 2014)

Esdeath(Esdese) is about to show Tatsumi and Mine(Mein) why's she's called Esdeath well at least Mine.

Che, these new name changes are weird since I'm so used to the old ones.


----------



## OS (Jul 21, 2014)

Fuckin author messing with our feelings


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

OS said:


> Fuckin author messing with our feelings



That wasn't in the actual panel.  That was shopped into the panel as was Rabac.


----------



## OS (Jul 21, 2014)

i know it was shopped. Was talking about all these best girls dying. He wrote a visual novel before this.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh my bad.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 22, 2014)

Wasn't Shura the one who got rejected by Najenda in the past?
Perhaps that'll come up if it was him.
I mean, think about the tone this gives to him torturing Rabac, threatening to gouge out his eye.
The guy from Najenda's past even uses this "Miss Najenda" just like Rabac.


----------



## GIORNO (Jul 22, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Wasn't Shura the one who got rejected by Najenda in the past?
> Perhaps that'll come up if it was him.
> I mean, think about the tone this gives to him torturing Rabac, threatening to gouge out his eye.
> The guy from Najenda's past even uses this "Miss Najenda" just like Rabac.



Reading Online

Reading Online

Doesn't say anything on their wikis and I don't remember that at all.


----------



## Kurou (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeah I doubt that was Shura. Hed have been way to young. I think


----------



## Black Knight (Jul 22, 2014)

All those haters, stop daydreaming,Esdese will never get what she desires most. And you're taking this far too serious. Considering in this series it never happens what you expect, I'm ready for some laughs in this thread. The denial is strong in some users, they are blinded by their unjustified hatred towards certain characters


----------



## Morglay (Jul 23, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> All those haters, stop daydreaming,Esdese will never get what she desires most. And you're taking this far too serious. Considering in this series it never happens what you expect, I'm ready for some laughs in this thread. The denial is strong in some users, they are blinded by their unjustified hatred towards certain characters



Are you sure? I imagine what she wants the most right now is Mein's head on a stick and a necklace to display Tatsumi's soon to be ice gem encrusted balls.


----------



## Black Knight (Jul 23, 2014)

Nope. That ain't happening. Anyone who has read the series till now should have realized.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 24, 2014)

Raba must feel pretty insecure now that Tatsumi could be getting his dick sucked, while he's getting his dick squeezed with tweezers. 

I was always expecting Tatsumi to settle on Akame, but who knows what will happen as the series progresses.


----------



## OmniOmega (Jul 24, 2014)

Damn, I feel bad for Raba atm


----------



## Larcher (Jul 24, 2014)

I wonder if he'll turn into some heel-turnt psycho. 

"Tatsumi gets all the pussy and I get jack shit." 

If this happens and he abducts Najenda, Rabs would've officially become eminen in his own equivalent of The song Kim.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 24, 2014)

OmniOmega said:


> Damn, I feel bad for Raba atm



If you are a Guy:
You would be a Monster to not feel bad for Rabac getting his ball crushed.
Moments like these are where the male sex are supposed to stand united and should set up praying circles for this loss and treatment of the poor guy.

But also, we need to erect a Manly Statue in his honor for not having snitched despite the crushing of his ball.
Everyone here....
Every guy here, would have talked as soon as Shura layed hand on the pliers.
We should all look up to him, and admire this guy for enduring it.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 24, 2014)

There's a special place in male brains that creates empathy for male genital crushing
[citation needed]


----------



## Larcher (Jul 24, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> If you are a Guy:
> You would be a Monster to not feel bad for Rabac getting his ball crushed.
> Moments like these are where the male sex are supposed to stand united and should set up praying circles for this loss and treatment of the poor guy.
> 
> ...



Not feeling bad for someone receiving such mistreatment is monster like, regardless of your gender. The only difference is the relation in pain.


----------



## egressmadara (Jul 24, 2014)

Poor Rabac (or is it Lubbock now?)


----------



## Evolution (Jul 24, 2014)

Question, does the Prime Minister have a Teigu? And can a person wield more than one Teigu?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 24, 2014)

EVO said:


> Question, does the Prime Minister have a Teigu? And can a person wield more than one Teigu?



The prime minister is an unknown, but he has access if he ever wanted one.

The Teigu were mentioned to be sorta sentient and there is the compatibility issue.
So probably only one Teigu can be wielded at once, but there might be an exception out there.


----------



## Justice (Jul 24, 2014)

Larcher said:


> I wonder if he'll turn into some heel-turnt psycho.
> 
> "Tatsumi gets all the pussy and I get jack shit."
> 
> If this happens and he abducts Najenda, Rabs would've officially become eminen in his own equivalent of The song Kim.



Oh god no. 

I really hope Syura/Shura dies a painful death.


----------



## Shinryu (Jul 24, 2014)

Raba wow holy I cried reading that part where he got his balls crushed just wow wow I dont know what to say the pain he would be experiencing now its just wow.I dont know why chicks dont dig Raba I mean really he has more balls than Tatsumi but they still ignore him thats just sad.

Mein is so dead.Esdese yandere mode has been activated


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 24, 2014)

Mein is so going to die, no way around this. Death flags triggered all over the place
 Esdese will fuck Tatsumi no matter what it's in the scripts. Tatsumi might even use his body to manipulate Esdese. That should happen

Raba will pretend to join W,H just like how he plays dead.

If no more new allies shows up, we are near the end. Lucky me reading 4 years after , so I didn't need to wait too long.


----------



## Black Knight (Jul 24, 2014)

Guess I'm the only here who's sure this is a big red herring and that all those death flags will get subverted somehow. Because when things seem predictable, expect always the unexpected.

Not to mention there are some clues that indicate the plot will not head that way. I've been thinking, and no, there's no way it's going to turn this predictable. Something no one expects is going to happen. And then another deathflag to eat for breakfast.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 25, 2014)

Soooo....

They released some info on the Anime about the J?ger.

Kurome - Ayaka Ohashi
Seryu - Kana Hanazawa 
Wave - Yoshimasa Hosoya (Reiner from AoT?Didn't expect that)
Ran - Junji Majima
Bors - Eiji Takemoto (MILES EDGEWORTH!!)
Stylish - Ken Narita

You can find the visuals here.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 25, 2014)

JUSTICE getting voiced by HanaKana? Oh this is going to be glorious.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 25, 2014)

The comments in regards to that.



> Dafuq?!





> what the fuck?





> dayuuum





> WTF???HanaKana???O-O





> I can't accept this.-.- That Kana will be voicing this bitch!





> What the hell?


----------



## Roman (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## zenieth (Jul 25, 2014)

There is literally no more justice than the Justice in hanakana being Justice


----------



## Zaru (Jul 25, 2014)

She shines when she does crazy voices that contrast with her normal voice, so JUSTICE is perfect for her.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 25, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> Mein is so going to die, no way around this. Death flags triggered all over the place
> Esdese will fuck Tatsumi no matter what it's in the scripts. Tatsumi might even use his body to manipulate Esdese. That should happen
> 
> Raba will pretend to join W,H just like how he plays dead.
> ...



Then he'll move on to Akame. Regardless if how many she kills, Tatsumi could ignore her all year. I hope Mein does, so Akame or Leone will get to hook up with Tatsumi


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 25, 2014)

Seryu is Kana lol.


----------



## Larcher (Jul 25, 2014)

Seryu was amusingly disturbed.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 25, 2014)

Larcher said:


> Then he'll move on to Akame. Regardless if how many she kills, Tatsumi could ignore her all year. I hope Mein does, so Akame or Leone will get to hook up with Tatsumi



Every female killed so far in Night Raid muttered something about Tatsumi as their last words.
 Basically anybody who likes Tatsumi will be marked for death. Akame is still in friendzone with Tatsumi, so she's immuned for now. I don't want Leone or Akame to die xd That being said I want the impossible for Esdese to live at the end


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 25, 2014)

Really.Gotta.Hold back.
On Seryu Tuturuu jokes....


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Larcher (Jul 25, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> Every female killed so far in Night Raid muttered something about Tatsumi as their last words.
> Basically anybody who likes Tatsumi will be marked for death. Akame is still in friendzone with Tatsumi, so she's immuned for now. I don't want Leone or Akame to die xd That being said I want the impossible for Esdese to live at the end



I hope neither die, but someone's gotta overcome Esdese, so it may as well be Akame. I think it's probable, simply because Tatsumi's promise to Akame and various other interactions during the start... seemed like long-term foreshadowing.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 25, 2014)

Wondering if somehow that "calculation" of Najenda is gonna come up with battling Esdeath.

10 Teigu users + Akame


----------



## zenieth (Jul 25, 2014)

And then Esdeath freezes her death.


----------



## Black Knight (Jul 25, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Wondering if somehow that "calculation" of Najenda is gonna come up with battling Esdeath.
> 
> 10 Teigu users + Akame



Night Raid currently has 6, so this means they need five more. Where they could find those 5 is a real mistery, given the Revolutionaries are out of any qualified teigu users.


----------



## Mdri (Jul 25, 2014)

Is it just me who thinks the story is progressing in a way where Kurome and Wave might have a possibility of joining Night Raid?


----------



## Larcher (Jul 25, 2014)

It's possible.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 25, 2014)

Only way that happens is if Esdeath dies.

And it's gonna take a lot of bullshit to drop her.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 25, 2014)

And it'll be even bigger bullshit cause then I won't get my sexy Akame/kurome rematch.

And thus akame would fall even further into background noise.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 25, 2014)

Mdri said:


> Is it just me who thinks the story is progressing in a way where Kurome and Wave might have a possibility of joining Night Raid?



Wave I can clearly see, but Kurome is a whole other story.

At best I see her teaming up with Akame to take on Izou.


----------



## Black Knight (Jul 25, 2014)

Because of her backstory, that she had suffered brain damage that likely has turned her into a different person from how she was before, and the fact NR have got her teigu, I see Cosmina as a fitting candidate.


----------



## Mdri (Jul 25, 2014)

zenieth said:


> And it'll be even bigger bullshit cause then I won't get my sexy Akame/kurome rematch.
> 
> And thus akame would fall even further into background noise.



We could still have their rematch.



Golden Witch said:


> Wave I can clearly see, but Kurome is a whole other story.
> 
> At best I see her teaming up with Akame to take on Izou.



Indeed. But the way Kurome-Wave relationship has been developing might be the key to create even a bigger change to Kurome.

If there's a scenario of Wave joining Night Raid and Kurome having a rematch with Akame and losing afterwards... everything can be possible at this point in my opinion. Sure Kurome is mindfucked as hell, but we have also seen her character development lately, for the good that is.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm pretty sure you can't lose to Akame and... not die.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 25, 2014)

Unless you're like Esdeath who I', still banking on freezing death.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 25, 2014)

I hope Chief is still alive from the EAG.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 25, 2014)

zenieth said:


> I'm pretty sure you can't lose to Akame and... not die.



Please, Wave was shitting on Akame during their little Skirmish to the point she was fighting a hopeless battle and regarded him a force of nature.

Am I the only one surprised by Waves choice of voice?

I mean come, it's the same guy who voices Reiner from Shingeki.
Not saying it's bad, just the last thing I expected was a full on big guy voice.

1:08 onwards.
[YOUTUBE]lz0Atg_Ku4U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 25, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Please, Wave was shitting on Akame during their little Skirmish to the point she was fighting a hopeless battle and regarded him a force of nature.
> 
> Am I the only one surprised by Waves choice of voice?
> 
> ...


----------



## Salad (Jul 28, 2014)

Hopefully Esdeath is introduced in the next episode. :33


----------



## scerpers (Jul 28, 2014)

hanakane is voicing justice
i fucking hate her so much why is she so popular god damn


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 28, 2014)

Salad said:


> Hopefully Esdeath is introduced in the next episode. :33



She really should be seeing as she IS in the next chapter.

Only way she's not is if White Fox adds a whole episode of Filler for Schere.

I for one think:
We'll get to Leone and Tatsumi beating the shit out of those....Pimps(?) and the episode ending with Seryuu appearing in front Schere and Mein.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]cPuIaqcKX6k[/YOUTUBE]

This is Esdeath's Seiyuu by the way.Some Voice samples.

I'm guessing something like 2:30 onwards for her?


----------



## Inferno (Jul 30, 2014)

Finally caught up. Great manga


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## scerpers (Aug 2, 2014)

schere wanted tatsumi's dick before mein did


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 2, 2014)

Too bad she got axed, but every girl want Tatsumi's dick. Someone is going to get it , you can sense it's heading to that territory.


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 2, 2014)

just caught up, this manga is depressing as hell. Forget all the gruesome deaths, when you crush a guys ball's that's when you're taking this too far. this manga is nearing game of thrones lvl fucked upness, we might as well expect mine's(beyond confirmed) death to be at a wedding while pregnant meanwhile a wolf's head is being sewed to tatsumi's decapitated body while rabac is renamed reek...

but I honestly hope rabac survive's this hell and get some sweet sexy time with the boss, the guy deserves it. Also hope tatsumi dies and make wave the new MC, but the chance of that happening are as big as rabac surviving this


----------



## Misaki Yata (Aug 3, 2014)

Top 10 list
1.Prime Minister Honest(Ultimate Teigu)
2.Budo
3.Esdeath
4.MM Suu
5.Syura
6.Prime Kurome
7.Base Suu
8.Prime Dr Stylish
9.Seryuu
10.Wave


----------



## convict (Aug 3, 2014)

Is that a power list?

In which case I would rate:

1. Ultimate
2. Budo
3. Esdeath
4. Kurome with all her zombies
5. Bulat (hyped to be on par with Esdeath, main character's mentor and benchmark, and would definitely destroy Wave who was balling against Night Raid).
6. Enhanced Suu (Gave Esdeath a respectable fight)
7. Akame
8. Izou (recent hype)

Gets a bit jumbled after that.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Aug 3, 2014)

Wave not only has experience equal or greater than Bulat but also a better teigu. He also has greater feats he wasn't struggling against NR they were at the defensive and for most of the part running away.

Bulat's hype was based on nothing, no one knew what Esdeath can do and she beat MM Suu(strongest NR) so bad that she could happily talk about how she raped him while having a glass of whine.

Akame already lost to Wave in canon so...

Izou is featless and wasn't even able to pin Tatsumi down.

Syura should be top 10 since you're including hype, son of prime minister, summons beasts, martial arts and teleportation. He can literally target Kurome instead of her puppets and 1 shot her.

MM Suu demolished Kurome's strongest puppet no other puppet can stand up to him. Why Akame is above Lubbock is worrying as Lubbock is the strongest NR after Suu and Bulat.

Seryuu also has the power equal to two tegiu users thanks to Dr Stylish.Akame and Izou aren't soloing Dr Stylish when Akame already succumbed to his poison in canon.

Suu even in Base is the strongest NR Bulat should never be placed above Suu.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 3, 2014)

Misaki Yata said:


> Wave not only has experience equal or greater than Bulat but also a better teigu. He also has greater feats he wasn't struggling against NR they were at the defensive and for most of the part running away.
> 
> *Bulat's hype was based on nothing, no one knew what Esdeath can do* and she beat MM Suu(strongest NR) so bad that she could happily talk about how she raped him while having a glass of whine.
> 
> ...



You are aware it was Nyau/One of the 3 Beasts who said that?

He wasn't summoning them.he just set them free from Stylish Secret Lab.
And his Martial Arts is great, but nothing really special in actual fighting.Never did him anything really good when Wave bested him.All he did with his Martial Arts sofar was take out Imperial Fist Soldier which are like the ANBU of AgK and use it on Lubbock.

As for Izou.
That's why he said Hype.
Feats don't matter that much here when this guy is implied to be stronger than Dorothea,Enshin,Champ and Cosmina combined.
And these are guys who one shotted Ran and brought Kurome to the brink of death if not for her Plot Armor.


----------



## convict (Aug 3, 2014)

Misaki Yata said:


> Wave not only has experience equal or greater than Bulat but also a better teigu. He also has greater feats he wasn't struggling against NR they were at the defensive and for most of the part running away.
> 
> Bulat's hype was based on nothing, no one knew what Esdeath can do and she beat MM Suu(strongest NR) so bad that she could happily talk about how she raped him while having a glass of whine.
> 
> ...



My word you really need to read the chapter's displaying Bulat's powers again. The individuals he beat were right under Esdeath and one was a general with the power of the environment under his control. _Tatsumi may one day be able to surpass Bulat_, that statement was met with immense pride, even though he fought close to even with Wave in his inexperienced state. And while Suu did do well against Esdeath...lets be honest he was no match. I wouldn't doubt that Bulat could put up an even better fight. I also wouldn't necessarily say Wave has a better Teigu (even though it is more advanced) and Tatsumi will hopefully show us that.

Also Lubbock stronger than Akame? Really? Akame or Bulat were always used in context of combat discussions in Night Raid. Lubbock could potentially win with strategy but I doubt it. Akame's agility, speed, and lethality has a better chance. I forgot Stylish. He is a wild card.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Aug 3, 2014)

convict said:


> My word you really need to read the chapter's displaying Bulat's powers again. The individuals he beat were right under Esdeath and one was a general with the power of the environment under his control. _Tatsumi may one day be able to surpass Bulat_, that statement was met with immense pride, even though he fought close to even with Wave in his inexperienced state. And while Suu did do well against Esdeath...lets be honest he was no match. I wouldn't doubt that Bulat could put up an even better fight. I also wouldn't necessarily say Wave has a better Teigu (even though it is more advanced) and Tatsumi will hopefully show us that.


And yet Esdeath replaced her old gorup with stronger ones, you bring up hype but no feats sorry pal but Wave who took on 2 of the top 3 strongest NR during that time at once with no difficulty is greater than Bulat. Also Wave's teigu is the product of Incrusio which is the *prototype.* let that sink in. None of what Braht shown is even close to Base Suu nor Esdeath you need to read the manga more thoroughly.


> Also Lubbock stronger than Akame? Really? Akame or Bulat were always used in context of combat discussions in Night Raid. Lubbock could potentially win with strategy but I doubt it. Akame's agility, speed, and lethality has a better chance.


[/QUOTE]
Lubbock can create a layer of threads around his body to the point where they're as hard as steel. Also can disarm Akame from her sword by using his threads also the fact that he's unpredictable due to the fact that he can craft anything using his imagination. Also the thread that cannot be cut(trump card) Akame has no counter to. Akame's speed only allowed her to blitz people with no names and Champ(fat ass clown). Just because he isn't on the front lines doesn't mean he isn't lethal, as i said Braht is the 2nd strongest NR after Suu then its Lubbock currently Lubbock is the strongest NR.


Golden Witch said:


> You are aware it was Nyau/One of the 3 Beasts who said that?


1. He has never seen Esdeath trump card 2. Never faced her if you wanna know someones power you must face them directly not along side them. 3. Feats speak louder than hype, MM Suu the strongest NR in history so far got obliterated and yet you think Bulat is stronger than Suu(i'm assuming hope i'm wrong).


> He wasn't summoning them.he just set them free from Stylish Secret Lab.


First time he even appeared. He walks right next to them and they don't attack him. And he even called them HIS toys. Read the manga guys.Pictures are worth a thousand words. Pictures are worth a thousand words. Pictures are worth a thousand words.


> And his Martial Arts is great, but nothing really special in actual fighting.Never did him anything really good when Wave bested him.All he did with his Martial Arts sofar was take out Imperial Fist Soldier which are like the ANBU of AgK and use it on Lubbock.


He lost to Wave since he is a heavy hitter while Syura is light on his feet making his punches weak, he used a chinese martial art move which momentary K.O'd Wave. he cna use that and snap the victims neck.
As for Izou.


> That's why he said Hype.
> Feats don't matter that much here when this guy is implied to be stronger than Dorothea,Enshin,Champ and Cosmina combined.
> And these are guys who one shotted Ran and brought Kurome to the brink of death if not for her Plot Armor.


Run didn't even use his trump card nor was Kurome in her prime so i do not care, he's stronger than people who later got fodderizes by NR. Izou right now is stronger than Akame and that's it he isn't top 10 it makes no sense even with hype. Oh and if you guys are using hype Wave shouldn't be cased aside so much as he according to Esdeath 3rd strongest of the series "perfected his power". Game.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 3, 2014)

Next week guys.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Aug 3, 2014)

Seryuu is gonna spice the anime up.


----------



## Rax (Aug 3, 2014)

I think I'm seeing guys in the FT section liking Sheele and Seryu as their favorites without knowing the relationship between the two


----------



## Zaru (Aug 3, 2014)

They'll be tested in a week


----------



## Rax (Aug 3, 2014)

Zaru is pure evil even with a Stocking Set


----------



## OS (Aug 3, 2014)

All I want ATM is I see their reactions.


----------



## Roman (Aug 4, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> I think I'm seeing guys in the FT section liking Sheele and Seryu as their favorites without knowing the relationship between the two





Zaru said:


> They'll be tested in a week



Well then! Guess this week is a good time for me to get active in the FT section again


----------



## scerpers (Aug 4, 2014)

justice always prevails


----------



## Kurou (Aug 4, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> -snip-



[fangirling intensifies]


----------



## Sablés (Aug 4, 2014)

Scheere


----------



## OS (Aug 4, 2014)

Poro didn't feel like Sheering


----------



## Mako (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm slowly catching up. I just finished chapter 32 and I don't know how to feel anymore.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Chelsea's death was inevitable. Deathflags were all over the place. But my god, that was gruesome how they placed Chelsea's head like that in the Main street.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 4, 2014)

Why'd you have to remind me


----------



## Mako (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry Zaru.


----------



## Rax (Aug 4, 2014)

Zaru is broke


----------



## OS (Aug 4, 2014)

It's only gets worse, friend


----------



## Rax (Aug 4, 2014)

Mein Is next


----------



## Mako (Aug 5, 2014)

OS said:


> It's only gets worse, friend



Ughhhhhhh fuck. I know what you're talking about. I caught up and now I'm just praying for Mein. I like both Esdeath and Mein. This is gonna be painful. Time to join the waiting game.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Tatsumi just killed Mein.

Oh well at least she's gonna be with Schere on the other side


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't know why people keep on saying this, Esdese has no idea who Tatsumi is dating without torturing him first, with how the author likes to fuck with us, Leone is more likely to take the bullet then Mein.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Aug 5, 2014)

^Well maybe Mein survives just because she just raises so many death flags and survives them all. 

Or because author wants us to watch a yandere vs tsundere showdown at the end


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 5, 2014)

Ok I am a tad confused now.

This isn't about which is right or wrong.Translators of Takahiro writing this?

Signature:


----------



## zenieth (Aug 5, 2014)

Brah, She's had English name changes every other volume.

Latest one is Esdes

Before that Esdeath

Before that one was Esdeez

Then there's that one.

I'm sure there's going to be another spelling the next time we see it.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2014)

I think the writer has lost his mind.  Really silly of Tatsumi to choose a girl over Esdeath.  And every reader realizes it is ridiculous.  Esdeath is the best girl.  And it is not close!


----------



## zenieth (Aug 5, 2014)

going to preface it.

Shut up, Zaru


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2014)

Whenever people have BEST GIRL debates regarding Esdeath, I remind myself of the fact that she is a sadistic genocidal mass murderer and torture specialist who only gets away with it because she's hot

But hey

Even Hitler got married



zenieth said:


> going to preface it.
> 
> Shut up, Zaru


----------



## zenieth (Aug 5, 2014)

Nailed it.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2014)

Every character in Akame Ga Kiru is evil.  I have accepted that.  So should you.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2014)

One's penis does not care about who is evil or not anyway.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 5, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Whenever people have BEST GIRL debates regarding Esdeath, I remind myself of the fact that she is a sadistic genocidal mass murderer and torture specialist who only gets away with it because she's hot
> 
> But hey
> 
> Even Hitler got married



Takahiro/Author about Esdeath from the Guidebook:
"What resulted from thinking about how I could make a charming character that you would love to have as Ally was Esdeath.Although her kindness towards her subordinates is something you cannot hate, I'm writing her in a way such that you absolutely cannot forget that evil is evil"


Also apparently Kurome is supposed to have many facets of kindness as apparently she doesn't wanna share her sweets with anyone because they are drugs.

And funnily, Takahiro stated Wave is officially the "2nd Player" of this series, like Mario and Luigi.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't deny Esdeath's evil as fuck. She's just entertaining as hell.

I expect her winning will lead to the worst scenario, but I got no problem.

What's so wrong with rooting for Hitler in fiction, huh Zaru? Especially if he's DeCaprio as well.

Answer that.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2014)

I like Kurome more than Akame.  I kind of want to see a scenario that involves Kurome killing Akame and regretting it immensely.  Maybe she could dedicate the remainder of her life to making Akame's ideal world a reality?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 5, 2014)

Who doesn't like Kurome more than Akame?

Akame is just above background character.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 5, 2014)

Also, according to Takahiro.
Seryu is insane by nature.Not due to her losses, they only made her more twisted than she already was.
He also said that's why she went out the way she did.
She deserves no deep end.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 5, 2014)

He should have made that clearer.

Also JUSTICE deserves the best end


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 5, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Takahiro/Author about Esdeath from the Guidebook:
> "What resulted from thinking about how I could make a charming character that you would love to have as Ally was Esdeath.Although her kindness towards her subordinates is something you cannot hate, I'm writing her in a way such that you absolutely cannot forget that evil is evil"
> 
> 
> ...



wave as new MC of the series confirmed after tatsumi dies.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 5, 2014)

Wave is there to  just show what would have happened to Tasumi had he joined the Empire.What so good about Wave anyway.


----------



## OS (Aug 5, 2014)

feels like the author knows how to write but at the same time doesn't.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 5, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> Wave is there to  just show what would have happened to Tasumi had he joined the Empire.What so good about Wave anyway.



He's literally Tatsumi but better.

Better fighter

Gotten to the core issue of his teammate's problems

Shown greater leadership capacity

Much more proactive in his push to resolve problems

The real question is what's so good about Tatsumi, anyway?


----------



## OS (Aug 5, 2014)

tbf all of waves friends are dropping like flies. Tatsumi hasn't had a huge obstacle to overcome until now. what makes it feel different is that Wave has gotten his development recently while tatsumi hasn't gotten it in a while. Being a monthly manga doesn't help him either

Akame's a lost cause though,but she got her own manga to solve that, we hope.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 5, 2014)

You say this like Tatsumi hasn't lost friends like every other arc. The only real difference is his group gets refilled, but there's a distinct difference in growth between both. 

I'd have said it was similar waaay back when Braht was around, but that's ages ago.

And that doesn't address that Wave's consistently and actively been trying to address Kurome and previously JUSTICE's issues. Something Tatsumi has no equivalent to.


----------



## OS (Aug 5, 2014)

braht was the last guy who gave him real development, for some reason the jaegar members get better back stories and personality than night raidand tatsumi never seems to get close to them like wave does jaegars, except justice and the doctor, cuz fuck those guys. 

when chelsea died he only handled it by not getting mad like us which is hardly interesting.'


wave on the other hand bonds more with the saner jaegars.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Aug 6, 2014)

Where did you guys get the guidebook translations from?


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 6, 2014)

zenieth said:


> He's literally Tatsumi but better.
> 
> Better fighter
> 
> ...



I don't think he's a better fighter, he even said Tatsumi and him were about equal.  The only difference is he got the more attack oriented version of Incursio.

Wave is on level headed, I'll give you that. Tatsumi is more emotional the only difference I could see.

What problems has Wave faced that Tatsumi would deal with differently. You mean Kurome in general?

Tatsumi and Wave is on par. So I don't get why Wave is any better to replace Tatsumi. Wave is the reflection of Tatsumi and vice versa.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Aug 7, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> I don't think he's a better fighter, he even said Tatsumi and him were about equal.  The only difference is he got the more attack oriented version of Incursio.
> 
> Wave is on level headed, I'll give you that. Tatsumi is more emotional the only difference I could see.
> 
> ...



Both of their teigu's react to to their emotion, tatsumi wanted to escape at all costs and incrusio reacted to that so his speed increased similar to the latest chapter. Wave on the other hand wasn't using his emotion to increase Grand Chariots power.

In short. Base Grand Chariot Wave = Emotion power up incrusio Tatsumi. 

He also has more experience using his teigu, Wave used it for more than a year(all Jaegers have used their teigu for years which is why they were recruited to be Esdeaths subordinates) Tatsumi hasn't used incrusio for a year.

Wave obviously trained his body more so he'll have more stamina and he's 3 or 4 years older than Tatsumi adding more the experience gap and overall physical strength which also explains why he's less emotional than our hormonal hero..

His Grand Chariot is basically Incrusio but better overall, stronger armor,more offensive power, flight only thing it doesn't have is camouflage.

Wave is able to beat a martial artist in battle. Wave could solo 3 NR two of them which are stronger than Tatsumi.

The gap is pretty big tbh.


----------



## Roman (Aug 7, 2014)

In terms of pure skill, Tatsumi and Wave should be about equal. Wave admitted as such himself. But as Misaki is saying, that's the only thing Tatsumi has working for him. Otherwise, Wave has:

- A better Teigu: Incursio is, by Wave's own words as well, the prototype for Grand Chariot. And his subsequent actions proves this.
- More experience: Wave is older and therefore would've seen more combat so he's better suited to dealing with situations.
- Better physical ability: it's been stated by Kurome that Esdese commented Wave effectively perfected his body.

Those three things widen the gap between him and Tatsumi significantly.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2014)

Wave isn't Tatsumi's player 2. He's Tatsumi's NewGame+.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Aug 7, 2014)

funny cause Luigi is more liked than Mario since he has an actual personality and character development.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 7, 2014)

Misaki Yata said:


> funny cause Luigi is more liked than Mario since he has an actual personality and character development.



That should be clear to everyone in 2014 the year of our Lord Luigi.

That said Wave is a shit and boring char.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2014)

Being edgy don't make you right, Seraphiel.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Aug 7, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> That should be clear to everyone in 2014 the year of our Lord Luigi.
> 
> That said Wave is a shit and boring char.



Green beanpole > fatass anti social red man


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Aug 7, 2014)

Wave is only 1 year older than Tatsumi, experience isn't going to make much difference here. Both trained, Wave simply has gained better physical stats and has a better Teigu, and yes he handles his emotions slightly better.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 8, 2014)

Great Job at spoiling Chelsea whoever leaked them.
BD Specials:


----------



## OS (Aug 8, 2014)

that first picture


----------



## Misaki Yata (Aug 8, 2014)

Grimm said:


> Wave is only 1 year older than Tatsumi, experience isn't going to make much difference here. Both trained, Wave simply has gained better physical stats and has a better Teigu, and yes he handles his emotions slightly better.



Yes it actually does re read the fight between Tastumi and the masochist girl, he only won due to environmental advantage but the gap was huge Tatsumi himself knows that his biggest weakness is how inexperienced he is, experience is the biggest factor in AGK.

1 year? Sorry pal read the databooks Wave is 20 years old Tatsumi is 16/17. You haven't refuted my points, Wave has been using his teigu longer than Tatsumi thus making him physically more fit than him due to training a year or two before him thus making the gap huge.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 8, 2014)

Even if there's a gap it's not huge. Physically it's too far stretch to say Tatsumi is miles apart from Wave. Tatsumi has been training since he was a kid, his sword techniques and hand to hand combat is trained by ( possibly a bad ass we will meet down the road). Tatsumi took one month of physical training when Nightraid need to relocated their hideouts and even Esdeath was impressed with his results and commented on it.

Wave has been surprised by all sort of surprises attacks from enemies and Danger beasts too, because he's not used to the surroundings. Land and Ocean is a different environment. Tatstumi has the advantage there if it's not a full frontal combat. Just saying the gap is not huge.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm sorry but when you can take on three of his contemporaries at once.

I'mma say you're a fair bit above them


----------



## Misaki Yata (Aug 8, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> Even if there's a gap it's not huge. Physically it's too far stretch to say Tatsumi is miles apart from Wave. Tatsumi has been training since he was a kid, his sword techniques and hand to hand combat is trained by ( possibly a bad ass we will meet down the road). Tatsumi took one month of physical training when Nightraid need to relocated their hideouts and even Esdeath was impressed with his results and commented on it.


As you said Wave is a parallel to Tatsumi, he's been through training as well and has done training programs that involve boosting your fitness to use an armor teigu. And he already stated to have fought pirates and sea creatures, so his swordsman ship is also good as pirates tend to wield a sword. The gap is huge pal you can't defend it, espiecally when Wave decimated 2 NR that are stronger than Tatsumi.


> Wave has been surprised by all sort of surprises attacks from enemies and Danger beasts too, because he's not used to the surroundings. Land and Ocean is a different environment. Tatstumi has the advantage there if it's not a full frontal combat. Just saying the gap is not huge.


If surprise attacks were effective why didn't Suu K.O Kurome? His attention to surroundings are good he reacted to Suu to save Kurome and him not reacting to a sudden kick from Esdeath mid sentence isn't something to be ashamed off.

Fact is.

==> Wave is more experianced
==> Been training to increase the time he uses GC longer than Tatsymi who hasn't had it for a full year
==> Solo's Akame and Lubbock who's stronger than Tatsumi
==> Improved version of Incrusio under his belt
==> Beat a martial artist in a fist fight
==> hype from Esdeath
==> complements from Budo

yeah the gap is big, the surprise attack part shouldn't be paired up with Wave as he isn't an assassin while Tatsumi is even then Wave is well aware of his surroundings.



zenieth said:


> I'm sorry but when you can take on three of his contemporaries at once.
> 
> I'mma say you're a fair bit above them


Especially when 2 of them are smarter,more experienced and stronger than Tatsumi lol.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 8, 2014)

Misaki Yata said:


> Where did you guys get the guidebook translations from?



Found them on /a/.

Gonna have to go through 4ch's Archives.I only got Wave saved.


Realizing that Wave is taller than Shura.....


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 8, 2014)

>tatsumi
>wave 
>equals




wave solo'd akame, mein and rabac....how is this even debatable?


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 8, 2014)

It's debatable by the simple fact that they're supposed to be Mirroring each other in more than one aspect.
EG:
Tatsumi - Wave
Incursio - Grand Chariot
Akame - Kurome
Najenda - Esdeath
Bulat - Stylish

If they're not equals now, it only means they'll be sooner or later considering a full on fight between them is inevitable.As equals.


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 8, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> It's debatable by the simple fact that they're supposed to be Mirroring each other in more than one aspect.
> EG:
> Tatsumi - Wave
> Incursio - Grand Chariot
> ...



People are debating whether or not they are equals NOW the fact that they resemble eachother a lot doesn't change the fact that right now wave is way above him. Will tatsumi catch up to him eventually? Sure if tatsumi doesn't die and wave replaces him as the new MC. .


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 9, 2014)

We can go at this all day, I still don't believe the gap is that huge. There will be people who will agree and disagree. In the end I take Wave's and the mangaka own words for face value, Wave ' our strengths were near equal around the time we fought'


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 9, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> We can go at this all day, I still don't believe the gap is that huge. There will be people who will agree and disagree. In the end I take Wave's and the mangaka own words for face value, Wave ' our strengths were near equal around the time we fought'



so you really honestly believe that current tatsumi could do the same as wave did against akame, mein AND rabac. Akame even called this guy "a force of nature" and even the great esdese said this guy is perrfect. Nevermind that wave has the beter teigu and a lot more experience. They are not equals and they are not near equals there is a clear gap and it is big. Although I do believe tatsumi has the potential to surpass wave since one of the reasons esdese loves tatsumi and not wave even though they're practically the same is because tatsumi has alot of untapped potential while wave I think already achieved his prime.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Aug 10, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> We can go at this all day, I still don't believe the gap is that huge. There will be people who will agree and disagree. In the end I take Wave's and the mangaka own words for face value, Wave ' our strengths were near equal around the time we fought'



Well you simply don't read the manga, Tatsumi's incrusio was reacting to his emotion thus increasing his speed and yet Wave blitz him at every turn in Base Grand Chariot.

Your only digging your hole deeper by going with what Wave said, if you go with what Wave said then enhance Incrusio Tatsumi is = Grand Chariot Wave(non enhanced). As you said you go with the mangakas words so this is indisputable facts.


Vongola King said:


> reasons esdese loves tatsumi and not wave even though they're practically the same is because tatsumi has alot of untapped potential while wave I think already achieved his prime.


Age is a huge factor, she wanted someone young so she can control him easier. Wave is a man Tatsumi is a boy.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 12, 2014)

Does anyone know what this image is about? Preview of the next chapter or future events? Or is it older? Spoiler alert of course.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 12, 2014)

Its older


*Spoiler*: __ 



Before the clown rape and people speculated that Wave switches sides.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 12, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Its older
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Figured since the enemies were hooded for some reason, but I had to check nonetheless. Thanks.


----------



## Garcher (Aug 14, 2014)

The next chap comes out this Wednesday am I right?

Totally hyped up for it cuz there are thousand different ways Esdeath could react now.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Aug 16, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Does anyone know what this image is about? Preview of the next chapter or future events? Or is it older? Spoiler alert of course.



Its old but it shows whats going down later on(well now) Wild Hunt is the enemy of both Jeagers and NR. 

We already had Kurome and Ran target WH who NR also targeted. Highly doubt Wave will join NR so long as Kurome lives it may be a temporary alliance since Syura is such a big threat.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 16, 2014)

Wave made it clear he's fighting for the country to repay someone he even regards as his savior.

I understand his personality and all, but he is fixated on repaying his debt.


----------



## belkrax (Aug 17, 2014)

Why do I love Syura so much? It's pretty simple when I think about it. Syura isn't just the best character in the series, he might just be the greatest character of all time. Just imaging him walking through the Empire, all the ladies swoon at his very scent. They know how he smells, the essence of his smell is sold under the the name of "Wildhunt Orgasm." The very nature of Syura is mystery. could he be playing a deeper game than even his creator realizes? The answer is yes, he has transcended such boundaries as the written world, and has free will to do whatever he sees fit. However, Syura is filled with such guile, such arcane craft that he does not even use these powers. Why, you might ask? You will never know, for the mind of the Syura is not one that is easily penetrated. Syura is such a force of nature in his realm that nothing can truly touch him, the only thing keeping him bound to the page at all is his will to exist within the preordained boundaries of his world. Syura is not only beyond the comprehension of us, he exists within a plane of true focus and beauty. Observe his playful smile, his gorgeous and rippling biceps, his gallant nose, and most importantly, his eyes. His eyes, like pools of emerald, provide the only glimpse into the true machinations of Syura. Do not stare into them. Many good men have gone mad in the attempt. Syura is not just a character, a formless collection of words and images, he is himself is the binding that holds the saga together. Without Syura, the entire series, the entire world Akame ga Kill as we know it crumbles.

These are just of a few of the reasons why I like Syura so much


----------



## stream (Aug 17, 2014)

OK, so belkrax is a troll. Duly noted. Please do not feed the trolls.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 17, 2014)

Just Caught up with the Manga, I dont know but the manga should be called Mine Ga Kiru because she has been written as she was the strongest of Night Raid, and seems that there is a 50 50 chance she defeats Esdese.


----------



## OS (Aug 17, 2014)

friendly reminder that you were never fall in love with esdese's character again


----------



## Kurou (Aug 17, 2014)

Mein defeating Esdese


Stab me in the dick why don't you


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 17, 2014)

OS said:


> friendly reminder that you were never fall in love with esdese's character again



Because she will kill either Tatsumi or Mein or maybe both of them?



Kurou said:


> Mein defeating Esdese
> 
> 
> Stab me in the dick why don't you



Pumpkin is one of the few known Teugus that can put down Esdese for good, its very haxx.

Mein vs Esdese doesnt scream big battle compared to Akame vs Esdese but first Takahiro needs to build up Akame to be a credible oponent for Esdese, it didnt look for her when she got overwhelmed by Wave.


----------



## Chad (Aug 17, 2014)

lol Mine ga Kiru


----------



## OS (Aug 17, 2014)

Kurou said:


> Mein defeating Esdese
> 
> 
> Stab me in the dick why don't you



Don't tempt me


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 17, 2014)

Did somebody just seriously say that mein could beat esdese?.....


----------



## zenieth (Aug 18, 2014)

Did I just see pumpkin could beat Esdeath?

The same Pumpkin that got shat on years ago?

With a notably stronger user?


----------



## Roman (Aug 18, 2014)

>Mine defeating Esdese


----------



## Garcher (Aug 18, 2014)

How can anyone favour Mine so much over Esdeath that he makes such a statement 

Not sure if this is a troll


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 18, 2014)

idk why anyone would favor either of em.

Esdeth is a pretty meh and generic char that has nothing going for her except her strength. She is juts a psycho blood knight with a herp derp past.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 18, 2014)

*insert Seraphiel edgy comment*


----------



## zenieth (Aug 18, 2014)

Damn, missed by a second.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 18, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Damn, missed by a second.



I don't think you know what edgy means :3


----------



## Roman (Aug 18, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> idk why anyone would favor either of em.
> 
> Esdeth is a pretty meh and generic char that has nothing going for her except her strength. She is juts a psycho blood knight with a herp derp past.



Pretty much everyone in AgK has a herp derp past. Except Tatsumi and Wave to a certain extent.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 18, 2014)

And Edge is something on the border, peripheral, outside of the general location of something but not totally removed.


But do please tell me what edgy is, Seraphiel.

I'm sure it will be utterly enlightening.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 18, 2014)

@zenieth I think I said I wanted her to become syuras mindbroken slave, now that was edgy 



Freedan said:


> Pretty much everyone in AgK has a herp derp past. Except Tatsumi to a certain extent.



Yeah I know, that was there so someone wouldn't reply but muh tragic past.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 18, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Pretty much everyone in AgK has a herp derp past. Except Tatsumi and Wave to a certain extent.



Nope, deads chiclhood friends he probably don't even remember the name too and a starving village we've not heard reference to in...


...


...


fuck I don't even have a chapter number. Somewhere between 1 - 10


----------



## Salad (Aug 18, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> idk why anyone would favor either of em.
> 
> Esdeth is a pretty meh and generic char that has nothing going for her except her strength. She is juts a psycho blood knight with a herp derp past.



lol She seems like the closest villain to being tnjed. And that's saying something since it's AgK

It's funny when people try to justify her nature and then go on to hate on Syura. In the end it's because he doesn't have tits that people don't like him as much.

Esdeath fanboys.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 18, 2014)

Zaru, the fuck are you talking bout? Nobody here ever justifies Esdeath's nature.


----------



## Salad (Aug 18, 2014)

> confusing me for zaru

anyway, I'm talking about everywhere, not just on this site


----------



## zenieth (Aug 18, 2014)

I mean, I'm rather certain a lot of people want to dick her severely, coughkuroucough, but Justify her nature?


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 18, 2014)

That's not Zaru haha, btw I did say some fucking edgy shit here, your comment was spot on for that, just not for today's post.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 18, 2014)

Salad said:


> > confusing me for zaru



>Wearing a Stocking set.

Brought it on yourself.


----------



## Salad (Aug 18, 2014)

zenieth said:


> I mean, I'm rather certain a lot of people want to dick her severely, coughkuroucough, but Justify her nature?



It's subtle but they do try it.

Imagine if it wasn't a woman

She would have no fans


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 18, 2014)

Salad said:


> It's subtle but they do try it.
> 
> Imagine if it wasn't a woman
> 
> She would have no fans



It's ok I am Syuras #1 fan.


----------



## Kurou (Aug 18, 2014)

I'd be an Esd fan even if she didnt have tits


tits just means she can get da D


----------



## zenieth (Aug 18, 2014)

Salad said:


> It's subtle but they do try it.
> 
> Imagine if it wasn't a woman
> 
> She would have no fans



Going with No.

Yeah, sticking with no.

That's incredibly huge blanket statement that's full of shit.

For instance the reason I like Esdeath but not Syura isn't cause he's a delicious chocolate guy version of her.

It's cause he's a pompous dick with little to show to justify said pompous dickery.


----------



## Roman (Aug 18, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Nope, deads chiclhood friends he probably don't even remember the name too and a starving village we've not heard reference to in...
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



Tatsumi's village looked pretty well off compared to some of the other villages that were shown. Also, I'm only counting for character pasts before the series started, so Tatsumi's childhood friends weren't something I considered.


----------



## Kurou (Aug 18, 2014)

Syura is cool.


bit of a baby though


----------



## zenieth (Aug 18, 2014)

Kurou said:


> Syura is cool.
> 
> 
> *bit of a baby though*



Pretty much the entire reason I don't like him

Gigantic baby.


----------



## Salad (Aug 18, 2014)

It could have been Sasuko. 
--
Anyways, raws in a couple of days.

Do you lot think Rabac is gonna betray NR?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 18, 2014)

Salad said:


> It could have been Sasuko.



I mistake her for Zaru all the time too.


----------



## Salad (Aug 18, 2014)

Syura has hardly used his teigu to effect though.

Which is a shame, since Shambhala really puts him top tier, but feats don't show that at all.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 18, 2014)

Salad said:


> Syura has hardly used his teigu to effect though.
> 
> Which is a shame, since Shambhala really puts him top tier, but feats don't show that at all.



He used it in a p cool way last time :3


----------



## Salad (Aug 18, 2014)

prevent Toshiro from  launching a counterattack

This pose was badass have to admit

might as well be in jojo


----------



## Imagine (Aug 18, 2014)

Kurou said:


> Syura is cool.
> 
> 
> bit of a baby though


Shura is turrible.


----------



## Salad (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## zenieth (Aug 18, 2014)

How exactly is his Teigu toptier?

I mean it's good for fucking with people, but it's got near useless utility in an actual fight.

I mean if he could spam it without reservations then sure, but there's no evidence to that.


----------



## Garcher (Aug 18, 2014)

is just one of many reasons to like Esdeath


----------



## scerpers (Aug 18, 2014)

Salad said:


> prevent Toshiro from  launching a counterattack
> 
> This pose was badass have to admit
> 
> might as well be in jojo



no, it's too reasonable


----------



## Ftg07 (Aug 18, 2014)

Are we getting a chapter this month?


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 18, 2014)

Yep.Not long til Spoilers.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2014)

The day Esdeath dies is the day I stop reading.  I won't be the only person that makes that decision.  I hope Takahiro realizes that and treads carefully.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 18, 2014)

Rukia said:


> The day Esdeath dies is the day I stop reading.  I won't be the only person that makes that decision.  I hope Takahiro realizes that and treads carefully.



Quite certain she won't die until like, among the very end.

I know we have the PM and all, but to be honest, I'm actually expecting Esdeath to be Main Boss.

I'm going back and forth in regards to Najenda going on about needing those 10 thousands of Soldiers and 10 Teigu users required to take her out.

As in:
PM Honest gonna be the "Final Target" of Night Raid but Esdeath herself the hurdle to overcome for the Revolutionary Army.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 18, 2014)

esudesu isn't going to die until real late in the manga. she's the most popular girl in the manga


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> esudesu isn't going to die until real late in the manga. she's the most popular *girl* in the manga


Character.


----------



## Garcher (Aug 18, 2014)

Esdeath will survive the manga. 

Her new, "good side", has no real reason to stay loyal to the Empire. That's why the PM was worried when Esdeath suddenly started to talk about love, it's something completely new. The only thing that made her loyal is the fact she is allowed live out the ideologies and likes of her "evil side". 

If they start restraining her for some reason, for example she does shit because of Tatsumi, or she considers the Empire as weak and therefore as something that should perish, there are a bunch of scenarios where she doesn't need to die. 

We still have that "ultimate Teigu" or Budo as final instance to overcome the Empire, I just don't see the 100% proof she HAS to die.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2014)

A redemption arc is the best way to go about things.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 18, 2014)

Esdeath doesn't need a redemption arc. It goes against the core of her character.

If she ever changes sides, it'd best be because there really aint no benefit in sticking with the empire.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2014)

I always favor adding more depth to a character.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 18, 2014)

i don't think she'll survive the entire manga, but she'll be throughout 95%


----------



## Garcher (Aug 18, 2014)

Well let's wait for the next chapter, given the fact the relationship of Mine and Tatsumi was just a huge plot device to force Esdeath to a decision, I guess it will have a pretty heavy impact on her future development.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2014)

Mine/Tatsumi is really forced.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 18, 2014)

Mine/Tatsumi is just really boring. Tatsumi is best when he plays off of characters who force him to grow in some capacity.

Mine's just that tsundere chick he dates and their relationship kinda stagnates much more interesting interactions.

It wouldn't matter if it was some side thing, but it practically takes up all of the NR section of the manga now.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 18, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Did I just see pumpkin could beat Esdeath?
> 
> The same Pumpkin that got shat on years ago?
> 
> With a notably stronger user?



Najenda got speedblitzed by Esdese, thats one way you can defeat Pumpkin.



Vongola King said:


> Did somebody just seriously say that mein could beat esdese?.....



Pumpking + PoF/Power of Love = GG Esdeath .



Aikuro said:


> How can anyone favour Mine so much over Esdeath that he makes such a statement
> 
> Not sure if this is a troll



I dont like Mine, im pretty much going by intinct and how Takahiro has been treating Mine, we are gonna see a Mine/Esdeath battle in the future for the love of Tatsumi.


----------



## JGr (Aug 18, 2014)

I  wish Mein dies because Rabac. Hate her so much lol


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 18, 2014)

Prediction time.

Lubbock gives into Syura accepting his offer
Syura makes Lubbock a member of Wild Hunt
As proof of loyalty Lubbock is ordered to take part in some rape or slaughter event.
NR hear news about his action
Lubbock reveals the HQ location
Esdeath and her Army march towards it, Wild Hunt stays behind
Upon arrival no one is there
Revealed that Lubbock told the location of the former HQ not the current one and was tricking Syura while taking part in his actions were to let NR know of his presence.
NR enter the Capital and face off with WH.


----------



## OS (Aug 18, 2014)

manga ends with esdese winning the tatsumi bowl and living happily forever after. Or she gets a side manga


----------



## Black Knight (Aug 18, 2014)

OS said:


> manga ends with esdese winning the tatsumi bowl and living happily forever after. Or she gets a side manga



And then you woke up 

And lol @ all the "M/T is forced" BS. Get over with it, will ya? Even an idiot can notice all the subtle hints the author had been leaving behind till today.



JGr said:


> I  wish Mein dies because Rabac. Hate her so much lol




And I wish you didn't use such ridiculous reasoning to hate someone lol


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 18, 2014)

Esdese will rape Tatsumi and have his child.  Let's write the script.


----------



## Black Knight (Aug 18, 2014)

Takahiro called. He said that script was worth to be used as toilet paper.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 18, 2014)

Lubbock either he gets killed or he pulls a Kuma and works for the Empire, either way Wave will replace him in Night Raid, that is pretty much a given.

Some fans are mad with Mein x Tatsumi because they want to be Akame x Tatsumi instead.


----------



## Black Knight (Aug 18, 2014)

And then there're those Esdeath radical fanboys who cannot digest the fact she's pure evil and won't have a change of heart anytime soon.


----------



## Garcher (Aug 18, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> And then there're those Esdeath radical fanboys who cannot digest the fact she's pure evil and won't have a change of heart anytime soon.




If you really think she is "pure evil" you must have the reading comprehension of a 6 year old ... right after she was introduced it was made clear she isn't the 100% evil killing machine anymore she was used to be. If you actually read the manga, you would understand she, along with the rest of Jaegers, is more an "antagonist" as "villain".

She is supposed to be a character the reader wants to see as an ally.


----------



## OS (Aug 18, 2014)

she's not pure evil. She just loves to dominate

pure evil doesn't take care of her soldiers.


----------



## Black Knight (Aug 18, 2014)

No, she's evil, period. She throws a block of ice inside a cauldron so the convicts being boiled alive there will have a longer and more painful death, buries people alive and orders her army to violate and entire town just for pure enjoyment, which resulted in slaughter and rape, and left just a few alive so they would curse their own weakness.

Of couse being the general she would give her own subordinates a different treatment. However, she won't skimp on punishing them for their mistakes, like she did with Wave once.

To my eyes these kind of atrocities are conducted by evil people. Sure, one thing that cannot be denied is that Esdeath is being set for an eventual change in her character, but for the meantime she's evil. Even her databook profile states so.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 18, 2014)

Props to Takahiro for creating a character so heatly argued about due to her entire being.

It's like a Paradox that works out despite it being impossible.

For me, I don't care if she is evil or not, I'm enjoying how weird yet powerful and working a combination she is with her several facets.

The Hardcore Sadist with zero mercy who at the same time is lovely,compassionate and caring.
Let that sink into your head and think about this combination and see the major contrasts between her own actions.Not just admire her character, think.
And she even works perfectly as well.

I mean, how the fuck is it possible, that someone is so goddamn evil yet at the same time so loving.
How does that even work?!

No seriously, I ain't joking or  fanboying or anything I truly cannot comprehend how the fuck that is possible.


----------



## OS (Aug 18, 2014)

tbf she's the one most care about. He killed the others we cared about.


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 18, 2014)

How often does this series come out? Once a month?


----------



## Chad (Aug 18, 2014)

Monthly, yes.


----------



## OS (Aug 18, 2014)

raws out in like 2 days


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> And then there're those Esdeath radical fanboys who cannot digest the fact she's pure evil and won't have a change of heart anytime soon.


i don't think she is pure evil.  I think she is very much a product of her environment.  She was transformed by the capital, not the other way around.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 19, 2014)

Esdeath is not pure evil, considering how she treats her comrades.  It will be inevitable she will change when she rescue Tatsumi from a predicament.  'The weak deserve to die '  will be no more after that.


----------



## Darth (Aug 19, 2014)

lol at all these people saying Esdese isn't pure evil. 

Some people have selecting reading issues. 

You like her personality? You like her character design? You like her softer uguu moments?

That's fine and dandy. But lets not forget about all those innocents she mercilessly slaughtered. Or all those soldiers that fought in the name of justice or peace. Or all of the ones who peacefully surrendered. All that rape she countenanced. Her love for cruel and extreme torture. And the fact that she supports the most corrupt regime in the history of it's world. Bitch is 100% evil. What's that? She treats her soldier comrades nicely? WELP, GUESS SHE MUST BE A MISUNDERSTOOD GOOD GUY THEN. 

You all make me sick!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2014)

Night Raid isn't any better.  There will be no place for people like them in the new world either.


----------



## Darth (Aug 19, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> I mean, how the fuck is it possible, that someone is so goddamn evil yet at the same time so loving.
> How does that even work?!



The same way it applies to extreme cases in reality. 

The only explanation for such radical extremes in one person is insanity. She's a psychopath. She's fucking crazy. She's a lunatic. I doubt we could begin to count the amount of psychological disorders she's displayed traits of throughout the manga.


----------



## Darth (Aug 19, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Night Raid isn't any better.  There will be no place for people like them in the new world either.



wat

you can't be serious. 

There isn't a single person in Night Raid that compares to Esdese's horrifying crimes against humanity. Yeah sure they're all cold blooded killers w/e. But do they slaughter for amusement? Their reasoning for why they kill has been stated a thousand times and yet you're still comparing them to people like Esdese?

wat


----------



## Roman (Aug 19, 2014)

Altho Night Raid does admit the act of killing, regardless of motive, is still sinful and doesn't make them inherently good people by itself, they don't boast a single member with overtly sadistic tendencies. The Jaegers, on the other hand, have Esdese and also used to have Seryuu and Dr. Stylish, all of whom were quite sadistic, even if at least one of them thought they were killing for a just cause.

And then there's Wild Hunt, whose members are practically ALL sadistic.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 19, 2014)

Rukia said:


> i don't think she is pure evil.  I think she is very much a product of her environment.  She was transformed by the capital, not the other way around.



Nah.
This ain't a matter of environment, we were told that she is literally missing something.




> Originally Posted by Rukia View Post
> Night Raid isn't any better. There will be no place for people like them in the new world either.



Are you shitting me?
Night Raid Members aren't Saints that much is certain, but not being any better than Esdeath?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2014)

I think we have seen it several times now.  Other than Tatsumi, the members of Night Raid enjoy killing people.


----------



## Roman (Aug 19, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I think we have seen it several times now.  Other than Tatsumi, the members of Night Raid enjoy killing people.



That might be the case, but only when it comes to killing those who kill others. None of them kill for fun or for the sake of it. There's a massive difference.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 19, 2014)

> And then there's Wild Hunt, whose members are practically ALL sadistic.



Well yeah, I always regarded Wild Hunt to be like a personification of the Empires Darkness seeing they are led by the son of the swine that is responsible for the Empire rotting.

Besides:
*Wild Hunt*


> The Wild Hunt is an ancient folk myth prevalent across Northern, Western and Central Europe. The fundamental premise in all instances is the same: a phantasmal, spectral group of huntsmen with the accoutrements of hunting, with horses and hounds in mad pursuit across the skies or along the ground, or just above it.
> Wild Hunt was thought to presage some catastrophe such as war or plague, or at best the death of the one who witnessed it.
> Mortals getting in the path of or following the Hunt could be kidnapped and brought to the land of the dead. A girl who saw Wild Edric's Ride was warned by her father to put her apron over her head to avoid the sight. Others believed that people's spirits could be pulled away during their sleep to join the cavalcade.
> The majority of the tales deal with some person encountering the Wild Hunt. If this person stands up against the hunters, he will be punished. If he helps the hunt, he will be awarded money, gold or, most often, a leg of a slain animal or human, which is often cursed in a way that makes it impossible to be rid of it.
> ...


----------



## Darth (Aug 19, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I think we have seen it several times now.  Other than Tatsumi, the members of Night Raid enjoy killing people.



They enjoy slaughtering monsters and beasts yes.

edit: I should clarifiy, that while they're still definitely people, and murder is a crime no matter how you look at it, they don't murder offhand or for a corrupt and decrepit cause. they murder so that there can be a better future for the millions of people who are living in fear, terror, and desolation in their world.

Compare that to anyone else's motives from the empire if you really want to keep drawing parallels here.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2014)

I view them all through the same lens.  The difference is that Esdeath has all of these likable little quirks that none of the other characters have.


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 19, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> Najenda got speedblitzed by Esdese, thats one way you can defeat Pumpkin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Riiiight....and then when rabac escapes he fights budou and wins because cross tail+the love he feels for najenda=GG budou..


----------



## Darth (Aug 19, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I view them all through the same lens.  The difference is that Esdeath has all of these likable little quirks that none of the other characters have.



Well now that's just silly.


----------



## Roman (Aug 19, 2014)

Darth said:


> They enjoy slaughtering monsters and beasts yes.
> 
> edit: I should clarifiy, that while they're still definitely people, and murder is a crime no matter how you look at it, they don't murder offhand or for a corrupt and decrepit cause. they murder so that there can be a better future for the millions of people who are living in fear, terror, and desolation in their world.
> 
> Compare that to anyone else's motives from the empire if you really want to keep drawing parallels here.



Hmmm, that's actually pretty simple. Out of Night Raid, Wave and Bors easily compare with the motives of anyone in Night Raid, altho Wave is probably still more innocent than Tatsumi is now in spite of being an overall better fighter (considering that he hasn't actually killed anyone yet as far as we know iirc). Bors kills to provide for his family, and he's also been shown he doesn't like the fact that he's a killer to the extent that he hides his face to everyone. In spite of being very kind to his family and comrades, he considers himself evil and cruel.

Seryuu is the exact opposite on the other hand: she absolutely adores killing her enemies and even defiling them (Schere), but the kicker is that she thinks it's the right thing to do, but as we've seen when she and Tatsumi first met, she would help innocent people with anything (assuming she doesn't know they're enemies at least) meaning that similarly to Night Raid, she only kills whoever she considers evil. Unlike Night Raid, she thinks it's morally righteous and has more fun than anyone in Night Raid while doing so.


----------



## OS (Aug 19, 2014)

Don't listen to darth. He's a filthy mein ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Darth (Aug 19, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Hmmm, that's actually pretty simple. Out of Night Raid, Wave and Bors easily compare with the motives of anyone in Night Raid, altho Wave is probably still more innocent than Tatsumi is now in spite of being an overall better fighter (considering that he hasn't actually killed anyone yet as far as we know iirc). Bors kills to provide for his family, and he's also been shown he doesn't like the fact that he's a killer to the extent that he hides his face to everyone. In spite of being very kind to his family and comrades, he considers himself evil and cruel.
> 
> Seryuu is the exact opposite on the other hand: she absolutely adores killing her enemies and even defiling them (Schere), but the kicker is that she thinks it's the right thing to do, but as we've seen when she and Tatsumi first met, she would help innocent people with anything (assuming she doesn't know they're enemies at least) meaning that similarly to Night Raid, she only kills whoever she considers evil. Unlike Night Raid, she thinks it's morally righteous and has more fun than anyone in Night Raid while doing so.



Bors was part of the empire for long enough to know how evil his actions were. In fact, he was well aware of the cruelty and terror he was inflicting upon the masses, yet he chose to continue doing it anyway. Kind hearted or not, he's still a horrible person. That he realized it and still continued to do the same shit makes it worse. Yeah I felt sorry for him. Yeah I felt for his family when they were raped and killed by the Clown. But he was pretty goddamn far away from being a good guy. 

Wave is like, quite possibly THE ONLY exception among the Empire's soldiers. I mean, you could argue a case for Ran but really Wave is the only person who has zero idea the horrors that are running rampant throughout the empire are actually emanating from the rotten core that he's defending through his actions. He's been slowly realizing it thanks to Wild Hunt, but honestly if Leone had picked up Wave instead of Tatsumi, the result would have still been exactly the same. He's a mirror of Tatsumi's character, just from a reverse perspective. Wave is what Tatsumi "Could have been". 

Seryuu... I don't even want to talk about Seryuu lol. She clearly has a lust for murder that puts pretty much anyone else in Night Raid to shame. Sure she considers her acts as "justice" and thinks she's the good guy but only because she's mentally walled herself out from everything happening around her. She only listened to what she wanted to hear and only spoke words she deluded herself into thinking were true. She's just so far gone that you can't even really bring ethics or morality into a discussion regarding her. She's neither Evil nor Good. Just insane.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 19, 2014)

But that's what I like about Bors and why I think he's a really great character.
He is fully aware of the bad things he has done for the Empire and that he's not a good person despite his kind and lovely personality.
He doesn't even hide his sins, he still is deeply regretful but knows his sins can't be cleaned away, and to be honest, I truly love the theory that Bors wears his mask not cause he has scars or anything but because he can't stand to look at himself.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 19, 2014)

Vongola King said:


> Riiiight....and then when rabac escapes he fights budou and wins because cross tail+the love he feels for najenda=GG budou..



Im still waiting for Kurome vs Akame being written like Itachi vs Sasuke, the fact Kurome got "sick" by Chelseas attack.....


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 19, 2014)

In regards to Akame and Kurome, I'm guessing....

Akame probably wants to end Kurome to free her from her suffering and the influence of the Empire?
That's why she wants to kill her the most despite loving her the most.

And for Kurome it's not about killing Akame, but I'm guessing making her another Doll so she won't leave her side again?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2014)

toppest lel at esedeath being pure evil.

She's no saint, but she's not evil. She's clearly someone who need something to live and that something is war.

She clearly cares for her subordinates and her greatest emotions come from when they fail and she has to cope with the fact that they lost.

Hell, she's still pretty damn bitter over najenda.

That being said, she is a warmonger. She cares not for politics or corruption or the like. She has one interest and that's war/fighting/killing

She's not enamoured to the empire, it just fills her niche so she goes along with it.

If the rebellion won and wars kept going. Do you know how many fucks Esdeath would give? Absolute Zero.

That's the reason Esdeath can't be a protagonist.

War is her blood and the rebellion's desire for total peace is the very antithesis of that.

They can't coexist


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 20, 2014)

I give you that one.
Even Seryu dying hit her.


----------



## Darth (Aug 20, 2014)

zenieth said:


> toppest lel at esedeath being pure evil.





It's like you nuts haven't even read the manga.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2014)

repeating that several times doesn't change the point.

Someone like Johan Liebert is pure evil

Esdeath aint no Johan Liebert


----------



## Darth (Aug 20, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> No, she's evil, period. She throws a block of ice inside a cauldron so the convicts being boiled alive there will have a longer and more painful death, buries people alive and orders her army to violate and entire town just for pure enjoyment, which resulted in slaughter and rape, and left just a few alive so they would curse their own weakness.
> 
> Of couse being the general she would give her own subordinates a different treatment. However, she won't skimp on punishing them for their mistakes, like she did with Wave once.
> 
> To my eyes these kind of atrocities are conducted by evil people. Sure, one thing that cannot be denied is that Esdeath is being set for an eventual change in her character, but for the meantime she's evil. Even her databook profile states so.





Darth said:


> lol at all these people saying Esdese isn't pure evil.
> 
> Some people have selecting reading issues.
> 
> ...



Just going to leave these here...


----------



## Garcher (Aug 20, 2014)

the wait is killing me right now


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2014)

That to me shows that she's extremely cruel and pragmatic.

What that doesn't show me is her being pure evil.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2014)

Also like how you paint the argument in pure black and white

"IF YOU GUYS DON'T AGREE WITH ME OBVIOUSLY YOU TOTALLY THINK SHE'S A GOOD GUY WHO DOES NO WRONG"

Fuck outta here with that one or the other bullshit


----------



## Darth (Aug 20, 2014)

Cruel and pragmatic?

Understatement of the century. 

Getting fucking turned on by torturing people is an indicator that you're evil as fuck. 

I seriously do not understand your argument here. She's a villainous murdering psychopathic bitch. How much clearer can that be?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2014)

My point is those qualities don't make her pure evil, keep up son.

And there are tons of people who have torture kinks.

S&M is a thing for a reason.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2014)

Pure evil isn't a check list.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2014)

When you talk about pure evil.

I envision someone utterly detached from humanity. They derive no emotions from anything other than the pain as misery of others. There's no reason why they do it, no excuse, though they might throw up a thinly veiled one.

They don't have to be killers, in fact they may derive joy from not killing others. 

Pure evil isn't the actions you do. Cause everybody is capable of doing fucked up shit.

Pure evil is when the reason you do anything is purely for the sake of others suffering


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2014)

This conversation is getting a bit ridiculous.  I'm pretty sure Darth is just trolling.


----------



## Roman (Aug 20, 2014)

A good example of a character who is pure evil in this manga is Shura. The guy has absolutely no remorse, and losing one of the members of Wild Hunt hardly even phazed him. That's in stark contrast with Esdese who was quite stricken by losing Seryuu, and that's in spite of her belief that the weak exist only to get crushed.


----------



## Evolution (Aug 20, 2014)

Shura evil? Dunno about that, I mean he is the biggest asshole in the manga, but evil. I suppose you could say he is evil to a degree, on top of corrupt and a spoiled brat, granted he does have the power to back up his attitude.
But, a small part of me can't blame him for being this way, his father is the Prime Minister and that says enough about the way he's been raised.

He is more evil than Esdeath/Esdese though, not that I think that she is evil or something like that. I wonder if her Teigu did something to amplify her cruelty over the years, I know she subdued it, but hearing words of destruction in your head can change you in a couple of years.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2014)

Yeah shura's a little shit, but even he's not one I'd call pure evil.


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 20, 2014)

Esdese is evil that's for sure, but pure evil? Not really IMO there is no such thing as "pure evil" and "pure good".


----------



## VanzZz (Aug 20, 2014)

zenieth said:


> When you talk about pure evil.
> 
> I envision someone utterly detached from humanity. They derive no emotions from anything other than the pain as misery of others. There's no reason why they do it, no excuse, though they might throw up a thinly veiled one.
> 
> ...


So pretty much someone like M. Bison ?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 20, 2014)

Esdeath feeling LOVE for Tatsumi automatically removes her from being PURE evil.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2014)

Vongola King said:


> Esdese is evil that's for sure, but pure evil? Not really IMO there is no such thing as "pure evil" and "pure good".


Esdeath isn't even evil, just misguided.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 20, 2014)

Esdeath isn't even misguided, just mentally that way.


----------



## Evolution (Aug 20, 2014)

Exactly, but the question, how can you change her perception of the world, how can you make her understand the feelings weak when she's been taught only to be strong and lived that way for her entire life?


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 20, 2014)

If someone beats her?


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 20, 2014)

New one to list:


"Spia"


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 20, 2014)

Wtf is Spia now.  Lord help me with this language barrier.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 20, 2014)

Initial spoilers (not confirmed btw).


*Spoiler*: __ 





Esdese agrees to bust Tatsumi & Lubbock out, but she wants something in return (not mentioned, since it occurs in the last 2 pages).


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 20, 2014)

Time for a baby like I said.


----------



## Evolution (Aug 20, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> Initial spoilers (not confirmed btw).
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Let me guess. She either wants Mein dead, a child with Tatsumi, Tatsumi's word that he will break up with Mein, Tatsumi to remain with her, some Teigu's, intel on Night Raid, their assistance in dealing with Shura or a favor she will use later.

Ehh, on another note I wonder how Lubbock is doing. Poor guy is probably traumatized.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 20, 2014)

EVO said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Im going with Esdeath wanting a fight with Mine with the winner becoming Tatsumis "undisputed lover".

That was hinted the moment Mine broke a bit of Esdeath ice in the church, thats why Mine has been looking good lately, Tahakiros way to portray her as a threat to Esdeath.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If after being hyped to all heavens since before her first appearance Esdeath is killed by Mein of all people, I'm going to laugh and laugh. And that's coming from someone who likes the former more than the letter.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 21, 2014)

Who is the best char?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Black Knight (Aug 21, 2014)

GAME OVER, biatch.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2014)

Lousy shallow character.  Hope he is gone for good.


----------



## OS (Aug 21, 2014)

yassssssss based rabac


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Roman (Aug 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



BASED RABAC


----------



## Zaru (Aug 21, 2014)

Whaaaaaaaat the fuck 
I think I grew a third testicle just by reading those spoilers


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 




"I'm not going to sell out my comrades!!"


----------



## Evolution (Aug 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Awesome Rabac, even with one ball he owns. And did he just kill that jackass Shura?


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> AS LONG AS I THINK OF NAJENDA I CAN DEAL WITH ANY KIND OF PAIN






GODDAMN IT GIVE HIM A MEDAL OF MANLINESS!!!


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 21, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Whaaaaaaaat the fuck
> I think I grew a third testicle just by reading those spoilers



You mean 3 extra pairs.

Seriously Wave and Tatsumi look like little bitches compared to our Lord and Savior Lubbock


Rest in peace sweet prince Syrua, may Esdeath follow you swiftly.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rabac kills Shura and breaks out?

This is the greatest thing ever


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2014)

Seraphiel said:
			
		

> Rest in peace sweet prince Syrua, *may Esdeath follow you swiftly.*


Get real.  As if that could ever happen.  

Looks like an alright chapter.  But it's actually a pretty boring book without Esdeath.  And it looks like she will be absent this month.


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 21, 2014)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH RABACCCCC!!!!!!

Give this man his own harem kingdom and make najenda his queen. He deserves it.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 





The whole plan Syura had was to make Esdeath and J?ger seem like Traitors by using Tatsumi as connection so that he can get his ticket to go ham on Wave and fuck Kurome.
However, his Father said Syura is worse than them cause WH killed a J?ger causing Syura to lose his shit.


----------



## Black Knight (Aug 21, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Get real.  As if that could ever happen.
> 
> Looks like an alright chapter.  But it's actually a pretty boring book without Esdeath.  And it looks like she will be absent this month.



Yeah, it's boring because your favorite character is not featured. Tell me another story I don't know, cmon about


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 21, 2014)

At you people calling Rabac weak


----------



## Black Knight (Aug 21, 2014)

Mei Lin said:


> At you people calling Rabac weak



Not me 

Calling Lubbock weak after what he managed to achieve against TWO of the Rakasha Demons is... no, seriously, do people ever stop reading what they write?


----------



## Ftg07 (Aug 21, 2014)

Dat Lubbock


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 21, 2014)

I never considered him weak.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Aug 21, 2014)

Lubbock is top tier, you guys are drunk.


----------



## Ftg07 (Aug 21, 2014)

People thought he was weak


----------



## Black Knight (Aug 21, 2014)

Even Tatsumi before he gained Incursio was more than capable of putting up a fight and give his enemies a run for his money. Never underestimate Night Raid!!


----------



## zenieth (Aug 21, 2014)

Who the fuck ever thought Lubbock was weak?

Guy took on two of the 4 demons solo.


----------



## Ftg07 (Aug 21, 2014)

Is the entire raw chapter out or are those the only scans currently?


----------



## Black Knight (Aug 21, 2014)

Thought it would be something like that. The man is truly devoted to his work


----------



## Roman (Aug 21, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Who the fuck ever thought Lubbock was weak?
> 
> Guy took on two of the 4 demons solo.



And killed them 



Black Knight said:


> Thought it would be something like that. The man is truly devoted to his work



Yeah. Even if he's busy working on the anime, he still makes sure to give us something with the manga. That's true dedication right there.

Unlike someone else that we know who backs out because of Dragonquest backache issues


----------



## Black Knight (Aug 21, 2014)

Add to all this that he's also working on the prequel.


----------



## JGr (Aug 21, 2014)

My boi Rabac lives to fight another day!! I don't have to use these box of Kleenex and drink this 40oz just yet.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 21, 2014)

They aint out of the palace yet.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 21, 2014)

@ftg07
Link removed


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 21, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> Add to all this that he's also working on the prequel.




Akame ga Kill
Akame ga Kill Zero
200+ Pages Guidebook
100+ Pages Anime Book
Sheele Bonus Manga
Works on the Anime
All at once.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 21, 2014)

Rabac is the man!  Shame on those who though he would betray Night Ride.


----------



## Black Knight (Aug 21, 2014)

I've never once doubted him. It's a good thing Najenda is the reason that makes him advance forward, no matter how bad things may turn out for him.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 21, 2014)

Also it's official:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wild Hunt is finished.

The PM was handed a "present" from Esdeath who demanded Wild Hunt to be disbanded.
The perfect evidence collected by Ran that Syura released the Danger Beasts created by Stylish on the Empire.
The PM agreed on the demand cause it would be bad for him if Budou had found out.Especially with Wild Hunt being involved in the death of Ran.


No idea what happens to the members, but Dorothea and the PM seems to sympathize with each other.Especially since apparently he grants her access to Stylishs Lab.


----------



## mortsleam (Aug 21, 2014)

I can't wait to buy the first volume when it comes out. 

Since catching up with the manga; one thing I really like is that characters' abilities are used in intelligent, and purposeful ways. Not to bash One Piece but Robin has a haxxed abilitity that should be used for quick assassinations. Since the confines of the manga does not allow characters to be killed outright, her haxxed ability becomes a meh ability. In Akame Ga Kill characters like Chelsea can excel. 

Hopefully the PM son stays dead, he's unbearable.



EVO said:


> Shura evil? Dunno about that, I mean he is the biggest asshole in the manga, but evil. I suppose you could say he is evil to a degree, on top of corrupt and a spoiled brat, granted he does have the power to back up his attitude.
> But, a small part of me can't blame him for being this way, his father is the Prime Minister and that says enough about the way he's been raised.
> 
> He is more evil than Esdeath/Esdese though, not that I think that she is evil or something like that. I wonder if her Teigu did something to amplify her cruelty over the years, I know she subdued it, but hearing words of destruction in your head can change you in a couple of years.



If Shura isn't evil, you have really strict standards of what evil is. He's up there with Hitler and all the top-tier evils if you ask me.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 21, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Akame ga Kill
> Akame ga Kill Zero
> 200+ Pages Guidebook
> 100+ Pages Anime Book
> ...



I didnt know there was Scheele bonus manga.

It was the right call Lubbock getting his redemption and fodderize Shura, he lost his hype he couldnt beat Wave during the hand-to hand battle.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 21, 2014)

Yeah, Sheele Manga will be a BD Extra.
October I think.Not sure though.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2014)

Unresolved.  Looks like we will spend another month talking about Esdeath.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 21, 2014)

At least you can talk about her "Present" now.


----------



## Osiris (Aug 22, 2014)

Lubbock is the boss.

But really, he'll die next chapter and we're falling for this cruelty hook, line, and sinker.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 22, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Unresolved.  Looks like we will spend another month talking about Esdeath.



Based on some Translation 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Tatsumi and Esdese are having a discussion on a mountain top.


----------



## Rax (Aug 22, 2014)

Link removed


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 22, 2014)

Really hope Lubbock doesn't die ;_;. He's my favorite character after Bulat.


----------



## Darth (Aug 22, 2014)

Well then. 

Same time next month?


----------



## Ftg07 (Aug 22, 2014)

Do you guys think he was saying the truth about Akame having a trump card but she still can't use it?


----------



## Imagine (Aug 22, 2014)

Shura can't die quick enough.


----------



## Darth (Aug 22, 2014)

ftg07 said:


> Do you guys think he was saying the truth about Akame having a trump card but she still can't use it?



hmm it sounds logical. Teigu have been anything but simple thus far, so I wouldn't be surprised if one of the more apparently powerful Teigu had a trump card.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 22, 2014)

ftg07 said:


> Do you guys think he was saying the truth about Akame having a trump card but she still can't use it?



She better have one if she plans to take down the person who trashed More than Half of the Night Raid members.

Pumpkin has 2 special abilities, even Lubbock had a trump card which was hiding his strings in his mouth. 

Susanno could go even to a 2nd form...

edit: Here is the whole chapter Link removed


----------



## Cflip12 (Aug 22, 2014)

LUBBOCK!



Thanks for the teleportation teigu, Syura. I'm sure Lubbock will use it well.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 22, 2014)

While they are still gonna use Stylish experiments, The Prime Minister should get people with living Teigus as strong as Susanno to patch up the Jaegars.


----------



## Black Knight (Aug 22, 2014)

And Incursio's main ability is camouflage, while its trump card is Adaptability, or in other words, limitless growth.

Of course the teigu belonging to the strongest of Night Raid had to have some sort of hidden untapped ability. This revelation didn't catch me by surprise.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 22, 2014)

Lubbock, is awesome, that's a fact.


Interesting thing about Akame's trump card. I honestly never though about it, but looking back it makes sense for her to have one. Strong as she is she'll need something special if she is to kill Esdeath.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 22, 2014)

The_Evil said:


> Lubbock, is awesome, that's a fact.
> 
> 
> Interesting thing about Akame's trump card. I honestly never though about it, but looking back it makes sense for her to have one. Strong as she is she'll need something special if she is to kill Esdeath.



True, instead of relying on some asspull or stupid powerup like Power of Feelings.


----------



## Black Knight (Aug 22, 2014)

Such thing doesn't exist in this manga, thank goodness.


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 22, 2014)

If rabac manages to save tatsumi, get their teigu's back AND secure Shambhala, najenda should make him leader of night raid right then and there. After becoming his waifu of course.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 22, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> True, instead of relying on some asspull or stupid powerup like Power of Feelings.



In this series only Esdeath is allowed asspull power ups (ice-> Time stop, wtf?) after all. 

But yeah, since Akame is Night Ride's trump card, it should stand for a reason that she has... well, a trump card.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 22, 2014)

You know, I've always wondered.

How was Esdese capable of stopping time? She isn't Dio, you know.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 22, 2014)

Jagger said:


> You know, I've always wondered.
> 
> How was Esdese capable of stopping time? She isn't Dio, you know.



Her power is to freeze things, she can freeze space, why not time?


----------



## Jagger (Aug 22, 2014)

That's a rather exaggerated way to view ice manipulation. 

But, it would have been more awesome if Esdese had said "ZA WARUDO".


----------



## Garcher (Aug 23, 2014)

No Esdeath in that chapter 

Somehow I knew that cliffhanger would remain.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2014)

Esdeath's power was never ice manipulation.

It was always freezing, so folks just thought it was ice control.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2014)

Now the question is, is time stop her trump, or has that yet to be revealed?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2014)

What kind of trump card would trump freezing time? Isn't it kind of a free kill unless your opponent can regenerate (as happened the first time she used it)


----------



## Garcher (Aug 23, 2014)

I thought it was like her teigu has naturally no trump card but with the time freeze she developed one herself


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 23, 2014)

Jagger said:


> You know, I've always wondered.
> 
> How was Esdese capable of stopping time? She isn't Dio, you know.



It's her Trump Card, Duh.

In all seriousness, I guess her Teigu officially should be less regarded as Ice but simply Freezing.



> In this series only Esdeath is allowed asspull power ups (ice-> Time stop, wtf?) after all.



To be fair, it's like dozens of chapters ago when Esdeath first pointed out that power.Not saying what it is, but pondering about using it in regards to Tatsumi.
Shortly before she even said she prepared her Trump Card.
Seriously, it didn't come out of nowhere at all.


Besides, it's Mahapadma.
Deepest Layer of Buddhist Ice Hell.
2nd deepest layer tortures People for Trillions of Years.
Mahapadma for literally unimaginable duration of time exposed to sheer incomprehensible brutal coldness.

Buddhism is a major theme in this Manga anyway.


----------



## Xin (Aug 23, 2014)

Caught up with this a few days ago. 

So, subscribing to this thred.

Esdeath-sama is my new waifu.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2014)

Zaru said:


> What kind of trump card would trump freezing time? Isn't it kind of a free kill unless your opponent can regenerate (as happened the first time she used it)



freezing death


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 23, 2014)

zenieth said:


> freezing death



We Flash now?


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 23, 2014)

In regards to Akame's Trump Card:

I'm guessing either:

A - It requires Yatsufusa to use it.
B - Her Trump Card kills her when using it.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Aug 23, 2014)

Honestly Budo is a bigger threat than Esdeath who's heavily overrated for no God damn reason, even the Prime minister is more threatening as he has the ultimate Teigu. Time freezing is there to compensate for her being a lame villain and is unable to do her job.

People may only like her cause she's an evil sadist who's a complete psychopath.


oh and Syura is most probably coming back stronger than ever.


Note: Akame NEEDS a T-card cause she's weak as hell can't even beat current depowered Kurome and she's meant to be the Big sis lol.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 23, 2014)

Misaki Yata said:


> oh and Syura is most probably coming back stronger than ever.
> .



He's dead jim.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2014)

Misaki Yata said:


> Honestly Budo is a bigger threat than Esdeath who's heavily overrated for *no God damn reason,* even the Prime minister is more threatening as he has the ultimate Teigu. Time freezing is there to compensate for her being a lame villain and is *unable to do her job.*
> 
> People may only like her cause she's an evil sadist who's a complete psychopath.
> 
> ...



hahaha this is cute.

Wrong, but cute.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm wondering how budo is the bigger threat when his whole claim to being threatening is being equal in power to esdeath?

Do you find his rippling muscles that much more intimidating?


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 23, 2014)

Syura returning isn't impossible, that much is true.

However things to note:

A - Not with Alchemy.We were told after all by Dorothea that her Alchemy couldn't save Cosmina.It was her miraculous Vitality.
BUT:
Dorothea has access to Stylishs techniques.
It's possible that Syura may return due to the whole Science + Alchemy hype brought up some chapters.
But even then, why would Dorothea?She now seems to sympathize a lot with Honest and found a perfect Specimen with Cosmina.
And Dorothea knows fully well he doesn't give two shits about her either and by teaming up with Honest, she doesn't even need him to continue her experiments.

But even in that case:


B - Why would he?More rather, what does he contribute?

Wild Hunt is finished.Done.Over.
It's HIS Group, he is the Leader and Founder.
Wild Hunt getting disbanded and Syura dying in the same chapter is pretty much symbolic that his role is over.Cause essentially, he WAS Wild Hunt.
Even when he debuted he even mentioned Wild Hunt.

And what to consider as well


C - 
He's ALL about incompetence.
Knocked out by Wave.
Owned by Tatsumi.
Smacked by Budou for his action.
Shat on by Run.Twice.
His plan to frame J?gers as traitors to kill Wave and fuck Kurome failed.
BTFO'd hard by his Father.
And now:
Getting killed by Lubbock cause he was so "smart" and released him.
It's a befitting end to him as well cause it further adds onto his failures and in the end, dying the failure he is.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2014)

Lubbock continues his trend of killing brown people.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 23, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Lubbock continues his trend of killing brown people.



Sten wasn't brown.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 23, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Now the question is, is time stop her trump, or has that yet to be revealed?


I would find that absolutely ridiculous.

Her ice manipulation can match the power of most characters in this manga. Time freezing puts her above them.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 23, 2014)

Jagger said:


> I would find that absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> Her ice manipulation can match the power of most characters in this manga. *Time freezing puts her above them*.



That's the point and major part of her character.
She IS supposed to be above anyone.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 23, 2014)

Time stop puts them completely out of her league

She was way above them when she took down an equivalent stylish golem solo what it took all of night raid to do.

Or you know, when she stomped three of them in hand to hand


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 23, 2014)

Any of you guys good with Japanese?
Just wondering about confirmation cause I read that translated something doesn't come over the way it does as in Japanese.

Supposedly Dorothea  has a manner of speech like an old Lady.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 23, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> That's the point and major part of her character.
> She IS supposed to be above anyone.



There's a difference between being above them and being so much stronger that her losing would be totally implausible no matter what.

Esdeath is already plenty strong that any battle with her will be an uphill one to say the least.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 23, 2014)

CUT OFF ONE BALL AND TWO MORE TAKE ITS PLACE


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 23, 2014)

zenieth said:


> I'm wondering how budo is the bigger threat when his whole claim to being threatening is being equal in power to esdeath?
> 
> Do you find his rippling muscles that much more intimidating?



Well yeah, when I look at budou I feel pretty intimated, but when I look at esdese I feel only arousal.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 23, 2014)

Vongola King said:


> Well yeah, when I look at budou I feel pretty intimated, but when I look at esdese I feel only arousal.



She's like a shark with tits, 3 of the greatest things combined cannot possibly make something bad.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 23, 2014)

The_Evil said:


> In this series only Esdeath is allowed asspull power ups (ice-> Time stop, wtf?) after all.
> 
> But yeah, since Akame is Night Ride's trump card, it should stand for a reason that she has... well, a trump card.



That was hinted through the series that Esdeath had some powerful techniques, but her Time Stop is haxx as hell.

BTW has it been mentioned in manga its impossible to use 2 Teigus at the same time?


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 23, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> That was hinted through the series that Esdeath had some powerful techniques, but her Time Stop is haxx as hell.
> 
> BTW has it been mentioned in manga its impossible to use 2 Teigus at the same time?



Can't really remember but probably not since NR has secured many teigu's but instead of using them they send them back to the RA.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 23, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> That was hinted through the series that Esdeath had some powerful techniques, but her Time Stop is haxx as hell.
> 
> BTW has it been mentioned in manga its impossible to use 2 Teigus at the same time?



Implied by Lubbock.Teigu take great mental and physical strain to use which is why he said "Only one per person".


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 23, 2014)

Vongola King said:


> Can't really remember but probably not since NR has secured many teigu's but instead of using them they send them back to the RA.



To be honest, sending the Teigu to the Revs isn't cause Night Raid can't or don't want to use them.
The Teigu are sent to the Revs to strengthen the Army, which is why Night Raids secondary objective is to collect them, and if it proves impossible, destroying them to weaken the Empire.


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 23, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> To be honest, sending the Teigu to the Revs isn't cause Night Raid can't or don't want to use them.
> The Teigu are sent to the Revs to strengthen the Army, which is why Night Raids secondary objective is to collect them, and if it proves impossible, destroying them to weaken the Empire.



That's probably why but I just think if it were possible to have multiple teigu's, I think at least one NR member would have two teigu's.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Aug 23, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> He's dead jim.


And yet in the same chapter Doro has gained Stylish tech and will now merge it with her own abilities.

She couldn't do anything about Champ since he was burnt to the bones, Enshin got one shotted by Akame.

She bought back someone who's heart stopped before gaining Stylish's tech.

Syura only got a broken neck wouldn't surprise me if he came back, you just got a closed mind which is sad.


zenieth said:


> hahaha this is cute.
> 
> Wrong, but cute.


Probably if not you're an Esdeath fan so you'd disregard anything  i say that is negative towards her. Like i said overrated.

Can't even capture a single NR or find out their hideout.


zenieth said:


> I'm wondering how budo is the bigger threat when his whole claim to being threatening is being equal in power to esdeath?
> 
> Do you find his rippling muscles that much more intimidating?


oh is that why he's called 'Great General Budo' while Esdeath is 'General Esdeath'?

Also why Syura who's faster than Esdeath in footspeed claimed that Budo is lightning?

Also why the higher ups felt at ease once Budo decided to come out the training grounds and participate in fighting the rebels?

Also why Syura shows no fear towards Esdeath(laughed at her when she pointed the sword at him) while sweat in fear when Budo walks in?

Can't find the scan but i think the PM compared Esdeath power to Budo, meaning she's weaker why compare someone stronger to someone weaker? would've been the other way around if she was so God like.

She's overrated across the AGK fanbase i don't understand, just cause she is a 'she' and she's bad she gets love.

Last part is just desperate but i'll concede, yes he actually is physically more intimidating big whoop. Like i'm really gonna be scared of a psychopath who shows cleavage all the time.


----------



## Garcher (Aug 23, 2014)

Misaki Yata said:


> And yet in the same chapter Doro has gained Stylish tech and will now merge it with her own abilities.
> 
> She couldn't do anything about Champ since he was burnt to the bones, Enshin got one shotted by Akame.
> 
> ...





I don't really feel like answering to every point right know, but dude, you are wrong. She isn't called The Empire's Strongest for no reason


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 24, 2014)

You're trying way too hard Misaki.
No seriously, that's shit tier baiting, at least make it less obvious.


----------



## Antifate (Aug 24, 2014)

I hope Lubbock doesn't pull a Red Viper and ensures Shura is dead. I mean the guy tortured you--bash his head in!


----------



## convict (Aug 24, 2014)

Esdeath and Budo have been implied to be on the same level multiple times and her time-stop is indeed seemingly invincible, but I would wait before seeing what Budo's Teigu can do before writing him off just yet. He does seem to have the most hype and respect in universe and the prime minister clearly fears him more than he fears Esdeath. If he feared Esdeath he would have just terminated Night Raid to assuage her without worrying about or referencing Budo, but Esdeath is blackmailing him with Budo's wrath in mind not her own.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 24, 2014)

Vongola King said:


> That's probably why but I just think if it were possible to have multiple teigu's, I think at least one NR member would have two teigu's.



Akame and Tatsumi if they are gonna fight Esdeath and Budou, even with her trump card I dont see her being as strong as Esdeath.

I feel Esdeath trump card is really her turning into a demon.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 24, 2014)

such low tier trolling


----------



## Misaki Yata (Aug 24, 2014)

Aikuro said:


> I don't really feel like answering to every point right know, but dude, you are wrong. She isn't called The Empire's Strongest for no reason


"but dude, you are wrong"

I'm actually going with what the manga has shown, you just choose to think i am 'wrong'.

Budo does not fight on the battlefield, neither does the ultimate teigu user Prime Minister does that mean she's stronger than him? No it doesn't.

she earned that name by fighting in the war and being well stronger than anyone who's fought on the field of battle, Budo spent his time in the training ground so this doesn't apply to him nor does it apply to the strongest guy in the series Prime Minister.

As i said overrated character and the fanbase either laughs at/bash/labels people as trolls or ignore any negative comments that may degrade her holiness and declare it all false despite the manga laying it infront of us(most common). its annoying she isn't the strongest in the series at least accept this fact.

In terms of rank he's higher than Esdeath despite being in the military training grounds than actually going out in battle like Esdeath(this is her hobby so she of course participated in many fights thus giving her that name). Great General > General.

But is a higher rank and has greater hype all we need now is feats similar situation as when Esdeath was near featless throughout most of the series and only got a real fight in chapter 41.


zenieth said:


> such low tier trolling


If your on about me then you've further proven my hypothesis, thanks for verifying it. If not ignore this post.


Golden Witch said:


> You're trying way too hard Misaki.
> No seriously, that's shit tier baiting, at least make it less obvious.



Another member i shall ignore(if there's an ignore system on this site).


----------



## OS (Aug 24, 2014)

someone talkin shit about best girl?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2014)

Probably just joking around.  I can't imagine why you would even read this series if you didn't like Esdeath.


----------



## Osiris (Aug 24, 2014)

The AGK fanbase:

Link removed


----------



## son_michael (Aug 25, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Probably just joking around.  I can't imagine why you would even read this series if you didn't like Esdeath.



There are plenty of interesting characters besides her. 

but Esdeath is a huge contradiction, wanting  love, offering her subordinates kindness and then on the opposite hand she loves torturing innocent people, breaking a persons will like a dominatrix, reveling in bloodshed. 

Her character confuses me. How can anyone who does pure evil acts and enjoys every second of it, have goodness in her heart in certain situations? 

Like for example her relationship with Tatsumi. It should be a forced love imposed on him, she should want him for his attributes and because of how he amuses her while fighting back with a strong spirit....not go weak at the knees and act like a school girl in love. It's just a total contradiction and it frustrates me.


----------



## PPsycho (Aug 25, 2014)

Prime Minister the strongest? Ultimate teigu user? Was I asleep reading a chapter with any mention of that?


----------



## Garcher (Aug 25, 2014)

PPsycho said:


> Prime Minister the strongest? Ultimate teigu user? Was I asleep reading a chapter with any mention of that?



He was said to possess the ultimate teigu which is normally passed down the imperial line


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 25, 2014)

That just screams Makoto's involvement.
Wouldn't be surprised either if the whole thing with "passed down the Imperial Line" might refer to the Emperor themselves, their blood or genetics having begun with the 1st Emperor.

I mean, Teigu are made by Materials from Danger Beasts, it's not too farfetched to say some Danger Beast Material (I dunno blood or something), is within the blood of the Emperors.

We already have People being transformed into Danger Beasts by Stylish, and Humans that are half Danger Beast without being aware like the Great Lord (which is why he has these powers in the first place)
And Tatsumi being like the Lord seems more and more possible as well especially seeing his background,current events and Incursio.


So yeah, perhaps Makoto has some Danger Beast lurking within him somehow ending up being the Teigu or being within him.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Aug 25, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Probably just joking around.  I can't imagine why you would even read this series if you didn't like Esdeath.



I'm not joking, non of the villains really stand out to me. Syura made things interesting(put your precious Esdeath on an island with Tatsumi thus giving us the chance to see her backstory) and captured Lubbock and Tatsumi who is once again with Esdeath.

This manga revolves around Tatsumi more than anyone, Akame is the heroine, Mine seems to be getting more attention this arc since Akame got it last time and Wave is the player 2(Luigi) to Tatsumi so i guess he's also a MC??? Esdeath is just a villain who can only offer cool fights she isn't that impactful she's gonna get cut down by Akame eventually so that means she has a long life span in this manga.

As another member said there's more likeable characters than Esdeath who get better development than her.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 25, 2014)

Akame is hardly a heroine.
She is so irrelevant to the story right now, there had to be a spin off just to have her have an important role.

Having her name in the title, is strange as hell to me.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 25, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Akame is hardly a heroine.
> 
> She is so irrelevant to the story right now, there had to be a spin off just to have her have an important role.
> Having her name in the title, is strange as hell to me.



Except it's canon she is.

That's because originally the Manga Title was supposed to be ".Night Raid"


----------



## Misaki Yata (Aug 25, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Akame is hardly a heroine.
> She is so irrelevant to the story right now, there had to be a spin off just to have her have an important role.
> 
> Having her name in the title, is strange as hell to me.



Author said in the databook that she's the heroine but not the main female.

his words > yours even though its true to some degree.

The chapters from 1-33 seemed to focus i little bit on Akame with a slice of Kurome with Tatsumi being the MC obviously being the well MC.

Then its Mine's turn who's getting more attention with the whole red string of fate thing with Tatsumi, avenging Sheele and then forming a relationship with Tatsumi maybe the author will make Akame relevant after this arc.

Even so i agree its weird for me as i came from Naruto reading this expecting Akame to be wanked beyond my comprehension but its actually the opposite.


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Aug 25, 2014)

OS said:


> someone talkin shit about best girl?



I don't see anyone mentioning najenda.


----------



## Black Knight (Aug 25, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Probably just joking around.  I can't imagine why you would even read this series if you didn't like Esdeath.



Acting all high and mighty, aren't you? Speak for yourself, you can enjoy this manga without liking the character you're fangasming all over. It's not my case since I like Esdeath, but your fanboyism is starting to get on my nerves.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 25, 2014)

The reason Mine has been getting a lot of attention in the manga because Takahiro is building her up for the possible encounter with Esdeath, she has a decent chance of beating her with some serious prep.

The fact Akame has had little impact compared to other Night Raid members means the Manga will last for at least 5 more years.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 25, 2014)

I think Akame is featured because she is basically a spectator.  She is not the main character and she is not a visitor.  The members of Night Raid will continue to change as this story moves forward.  The only constant is that Akame will be around to witness their feats.

Akame might end up being the only character that survives.


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 25, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I think Akame is featured because she is basically a spectator.  She is not the main character and she is not a visitor.  The members of Night Raid will continue to change as this story moves forward.  The only constant is that Akame will be around to witness their feats.
> 
> Akame might end up being the only character that survives.



Nah rabac needs to survive. He still has to built his harem kingdom.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 25, 2014)

I really fear for Lubbock.

I really, really, REALLY want him to get out alive.
After this he so deserves Najenda.

But I get the feel Syura might troll him somehow.
Please Takahiro, at least let him get back to Night Raid, you can kill him later.
This guy deserves his award and recognition for his loyalty and manliness.


----------



## Ftg07 (Aug 25, 2014)

Lubbock can't die until he gets some of that Najenda pie doe 

I would also be seriously pissed off if he died without returning to night raid


----------



## Justice (Aug 25, 2014)

Considering the nature of the series, Lubbock has a good chance of dying but kudos for him for hopefully killing that scumbag, Syura. 

It sucks we have to wait another month to see Esdese's reaction. 

I don't want Lubbock to die now since he is underrated, but him surviving is probably a big death flag for him.


----------



## Black Knight (Aug 25, 2014)

And he also broke a few more before this.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 25, 2014)

This is how I think it will go for the upcoming Main fights:


Esdeath vs Mine, for the love of Tatsumi.


Akame vs some new introduced Jaegar member, I can see Takahiro saving the Kurome fight for later on.

Then we might get another timeskip, and will see that Akame, Tatsumi and Wave(who will join Night Raid) are strong now to take on Esdeath and Budou.


Akame vs Esdeath


Budou vs Tatsumi


Wave vs Prime Minister.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 25, 2014)

You know guys, I would never though that a brutal series about assassins fighting with governmental corruption would create so many Waifu wars.

In the end, when PM is dead and empire at peace Akame and Tatsumi will get on the boat and set sail on a trip to find One Piece.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> The reason Mine has been getting a lot of attention in the manga because Takahiro is building her up for the possible encounter with Esdeath, she has a decent chance of beating her with some serious prep.



No she doesn't.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 26, 2014)

mine is for fodder only


----------



## son_michael (Aug 26, 2014)

Mine is probably the authors way of flipping esdeath's switch to insane levels. 

I wouldn't be surprised if we next see Tatsumi getting the shit kicked out of him by esdeath because he told her about Mine.


----------



## Garcher (Aug 26, 2014)

Mine is just a plot device so Esdeath can activate her yandere mode


----------



## Misaki Yata (Aug 26, 2014)

I can imagine NR coming to the palace then Esdeath dashes out to find out who is GF is.

They all stand in a row cause well..... main group knowledge.

Esdeath mentally pics them off 

"Not Najenda"

"Not the robotic red eye girl"

Then she kills Leone cause to her knowledge Tatsumi likes boobs and older women(Would be the only good thing she does i really hope she does this). Mine keeps quite cause she's smart.

Tatsumi runs out like MINE RU AWAY!!!

Esdeath is like "so its her!!"

Mine dies.

Tatsumi blames himself, people try to comfort him despite it being all his fault, power of emotion incrusio power up. Boom shakalaka.

Note: Mine can't beat Esdeath alone or with prep alone, she'll need help and i mean a lot of help like *7 MM Susanoo's backing her up kind of help.*

Another Note: Lubbock can't die he's the strongest member they have right now, Tetsuya must love having weak good guys fighting OP enemies cause he killed off Braht and Suu(real MVP).


----------



## Ftg07 (Aug 26, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> This is how I think it will go for the upcoming Main fights:
> 
> 
> Esdeath vs Mine, for the love of Tatsumi.
> ...



I have a good feeling Wave and Tatsumi will team up to fight a strong opponent in the future maybe Budou or the PM maybe even Esdeath


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 26, 2014)

Yeah, ever since Izou appeared I got the feeling it'll require Akame and Kurome teaming up to take him out, so Wave and Tatsumi teaming up wouldn't be impossible in my book.

Against Budou though?I doubt it.
Seeing how hype hs power is and what he did to Tatsumi...

Truth to be told, I can only see Budou and Esdeath taking out one of each other.

I mean, just remember Najenda's words.
50,000 Elite Soldier, 10 Teigu Users including Akame are needed to take on Esdeath.
Before she even had her timestop, and it was stated Esdeath has gotten a lot stronger than Najenda saw her last as well so that hypothesis is outdated as well.

And Budou is on her Level.
I have no idea how Tatsumi and Wave are supposed to even have a chance of taking him on together.Sorry.


----------



## OS (Aug 26, 2014)

tbf though it seems like budo is close combat which helps akame more in the fight.

also,

>people actually think mein can beat esdese.

ha


----------



## Black Knight (Aug 26, 2014)

No one can beat Esdeath as of today, absolutely no one.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2014)

I've been wondering is budo a full body armor like wave and tatsumi?


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 26, 2014)

We all need to re-read the Manga.

Cause it's amazing to see how the different Plot Arcs,Objects and Characters tie together.
Just from what I got.

Just like Najenda said.
The Path of Peace Organization is the key to everything.


Great Lord is Half Danger Beast without being aware.
Borick who was sent as a spy by the PM to figure out his powers.
They took the Lords Blood Samples for research where they found out his true nature and reason for paranormal powers.
Research on those samples was done by Stylish.
Stylish experiments with Humans turning into Danger Beasts.
Those were set free by Syura who was a friend of Stylish.
Stylish's Experiments and Syura's involvement were found out by Run.
Aftermath resulted in Dorothea "inheriting" Stylish's research.
The PM now has a request for her in accordance to that research.
The Path of Peace plan a armed uprising against the Empire which the Revolutionaries intend to use for their advantage.
Now the topping:
Tatsumi's village was visited by the Path of Peace, they handed them the statue which was later given to Tatsumi which saved him from getting killed by Akame."God will surely save you" said to Tatsumi about that statue if "he keeps it close".
Reminder that the Great Lord has paranormal powers including prophecies which made him saw the future of Mine and Tatsumi.


----------



## Roman (Aug 26, 2014)

I've read it twice already. Gonna read it again then :33


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 26, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> mine is for fodder only



Wave is fodder? , the same Wave that broke Akames ribs?



zenieth said:


> No she doesn't.


Her feelings for Tatsumi will be added to Pumpkins power , and GG Esdeath.




Golden Witch said:


> Yeah, ever since Izou appeared I got the feeling it'll require Akame and Kurome teaming up to take him out, so Wave and Tatsumi teaming up wouldn't be impossible in my book.
> 
> Against Budou though?I doubt it.
> Seeing how hype hs power is and what he did to Tatsumi...
> ...


But the Elite Soldiers in AGK are what the ANBU is to Naruto(fodders), there should be a timeskip as I said before , when we see Tatsumis Incursio and Waves Grand Chariot evolved into stronger forms.



ftg07 said:


> I have a good feeling Wave and Tatsumi will team up to fight a strong opponent in the future maybe Budou or the PM maybe even Esdeath



Tatsumi deserves his revenge vs Budou after how he 1 shotted him like he was trash.



Misaki Yata said:


> I can imagine NR coming to the palace then Esdeath dashes out to find out who is GF is.
> 
> They all stand in a row cause well..... main group knowledge.
> 
> ...



Or Mine can just make Pumpkins power stronger with her feelings toward Tatsumi, and she might have a decent chance in defeating Esdeath.

The only reason Najenda lost was because she got blitzed by Esdeath.


----------



## Garcher (Aug 26, 2014)

This is so stupid


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2014)

adding to pumpkin's power is rather irrelevant if you'll never hit.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 26, 2014)

Also only reason najenda lost?

You say this like Mine's shit wouldn't get blitzed even more horridly.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 26, 2014)

Genius Sniper

(That wasn't meant serious by the way)


----------



## Garcher (Aug 26, 2014)

Kurome and Wave are so adorable together :33


----------



## Misaki Yata (Aug 26, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> No one can beat Esdeath as of today, absolutely no one.
> 
> 
> 
> It's so laughable I didn't even bother to quote the content. What a load of bs.



It was meant to be a joke, take whatever is up your ass out you loser you need to lighten the fck up.

'It's so laughable I didn't even bother to quote the content.' you must be some next level internet deity right? 

Out of everyone on this thread you are probably no you *are* the most saddest of the bunch.

over 500 post and 2014 member badass overhere. What a joke didn't expect anyone to take that post seriously as it was a joke glad this thread doesn't have morons like you i can deal with 1 douche.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 26, 2014)

He's far longer on here than you lad.

Certainly I'm also not gonna sit still and watch you insult my friends in such way.
Now shut up Misaki.This is stupid as fuck now.


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 26, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> No one can beat Esdeath as of today, absolutely no one.
> 
> 
> 
> It's so laughable I didn't even bother to quote the content. What a load of bs.



No one? You do realize budou is getting massive hype and has been portrayed as esdese's equal if not superior(the PM is way more intimated by budou than esdese and budou has a higher rank). And then there's the fact that the PM has "the ultimate teigu" so he might be even above both of them.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 26, 2014)

Vongola King said:


> No one? You do realize budou is getting massive hype and has been portrayed as esdese's equal if not superior(the PM is way more intimated by budou than esdese and budou has a higher rank). And then there's the fact that the PM has "the ultimate teigu" so he might be even above both of them.



To be fair.
Honest being more intimated by Budou doesn't neccessarily mean he's more powerful than Esdeath.
Whole point with Budou is that he has no issue declaring his intention of going against the Minister.

And I dunno why people make an issue of the rank.
Ogre had a higher rank than Seryu as well.
Rank really doesn't equate to power.

EDIT:
My damn computer acting up.



Don't mean to come across as rude, but I don't see this as debatable.
I mean, Esdeath is literally plastered by Manga and Author as the Empire's Strongest over and over.
So uhm...I dunno.

I really do not comprehend the issue.I#m sorry.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 26, 2014)

budou may have some hype surrounding him, but he's shown nothing that puts him on sdesu's level
although i'm sure he has something hidden


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 26, 2014)

Budou has shown nothing but the manga has pretty much insinuated they're both on the same tier since the beginning and since Esdeath seems to actually at least not consider him a joke.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 26, 2014)

yeah, i take insinuations with a grain of salt
until i see him do shit, he ain't on her level


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 26, 2014)

Nothing wrong with establishing precedents of feats over hype, so I can't argue that much.

Not that I'm inclined to against my bae


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 26, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> yeah, i take insinuations with a grain of salt
> until i see him do shit, he ain't on her level



He destroyed tatsumi with one punch. That's a feat. Either way before we saw esdese actually doing shit she got massive hype as well and she delivered so why should this be any different for budou?

@Golden Witch didn't seryuu get those body modifications after ogre died?

Rank doesn't necessarily mean superiority in skill, but in most cases it does imply that. If esdese really is his superior I don't see any reason why esdese isn't a great general like budou.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 26, 2014)

She still had her Teigu when he was alive.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 26, 2014)

Vongola King said:


> He destroyed tatsumi with one punch. That's a feat.



no it isn't.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 26, 2014)

Rank doesn't indicate anything whatsoever in this manga.

The Emperor is a shitty shota for pete's sake.

Great General is more of a political figure (hence why he's pretty much just chillin in the capital all day)

Esdeath has been stated to not care about politics whatsoever. Hence why she just goes around destroying neighboring countries.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 26, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> That's the point and major part of her character.
> She IS supposed to be above anyone.


That's my original point. She's already far too strong, another power-up would just make her too haxed to be dealt with.


----------



## AlbaMeira (Aug 27, 2014)

First post pleased to meet you all long time lurker to this particular topic and die hard AGK fan looking for more friends to chat with regarding this particular series manga of course.

I'm worried about a few things in the manga currently.

*
That Izou will be one shotted in the next issue like Syura was.
*

Reason for that is that Syura hyped up Izou to the next level saying as long as he has Izou he can make up for any losses. Now that Syura is currently dying. [ I'm willing to bet that he'll be fixed in someway that removes the incompetence factor from him. ] I.E How Cosmina currently is or revived some other way. We still dont know what Izou's sword's abilities are right? Either way Syura is overdue for a power up. ]

*Also how come we didn't get a Wild Hunt : Remaining members 2 notification.*

I know this can be heavily argued that because Syura stated to the prime minster that they are officially disbanded but he did state later on in the issue. That he still had the power to use his authority for the remainder of the night. Something tells me this is the good guy hype before the tragedy chapter.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 27, 2014)

Izou's sword has no abilities.
Guidebook confirmed Kousetsu is not his Teigu.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Aug 27, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> budou may have some hype surrounding him, but he's shown nothing that puts him on sdesu's level
> although i'm sure he has something hidden



Same goes for Esdeath until chapter 41, get real i seen people put Esdeath above everyone when she all hype.

Hype gets proven in AGK Esdeath is a prime example.


Scerpers said:


> no it isn't.


Yes it is, for Esdeath it took a kick and a bunch of ice spears to K.O Incursio Tatsumi(weaker version i may add) and yet he woke up moments after perfectly fine while after he woke up from Budo's attack his body was still numb to the point where he could've gotten raped by Doro and the masochist girl ,it took one hit for Budo it is a feat like it or not.



WAD said:


> Rank doesn't indicate anything whatsoever in this manga.
> 
> The Emperor is a shitty shota for pete's sake.


Ultimate Teigu passed down the royal line.

'ultimate'. No one ever bothers to touch the guy i wonder why he looks like a defenseless fat ass and yet no one messes with him.



> Great General is more of a political figure (hence why he's pretty much just chillin in the capital all day)
> 
> Esdeath has been stated to not care about politics whatsoever. Hence why she just goes around destroying neighboring countries.



And makes her stronger why? 

The fact that they actually needed to say that her power is comparable to Budo's to justify her hype and prove her strength and not the other way around

I look at the hype Budo's been receiving and i take it into account but the moment Esdeath gains feats people disregard Budo's hype, i remember like it was yesterday when people still placed Esdeath as number 1 going by hype since she never had a real fight until chapter 41 but now its Budo turn no one will place him over the Ice 'Goddess'. Its funny.


----------



## Roman (Aug 27, 2014)

Misaki Yata said:


> Same goes for Esdeath until chapter 41, get real i seen people put Esdeath above everyone when she all hype.
> 
> Hype gets proven in AGK Esdeath is a prime example.



I'm actually inclined to agree with this. Hype is generally backed up by evidence later in AgK, unlike some other manga. While it's true that rank isn't an indication of power, his hype doesn't just revolve around that.



Misaki Yata said:


> Yes it is, for Esdeath it took a kick and a bunch of ice spears to K.O Incursio Tatsumi(weaker version i may add) and yet he woke up moments after perfectly fine while after he woke up from Budo's attack his body was still numb to the point where he could've gotten raped by Doro and the masochist girl ,it took one hit for Budo it is a feat like it or not.



Esdese was already suspecting Tatsumi was behind Incursio's mask. Normally, she'd be perfectly capable of one-shotting him but she was already hesitating the moment she saw him. Also consider that Tatsumi was actively trying to fight back, contrary to his encounter with Budo where he was trying to escape.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Aug 27, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Esdese was already suspecting Tatsumi was behind Incursio's mask. Normally, she'd be perfectly capable of one-shotting him but she was already hesitating the moment she saw him. Also consider that Tatsumi was actively trying to fight back, contrary to his encounter with Budo where he was trying to escape.



I disagree with the one shotting anytime but you're probably right i suppose can't say nothing to that.Tatsumi woke up quicker than he did from Budo's black lightning strike with no injuries that prevented him from fighting he was able to react to her punch right after.While after Budo's move he was weak enough to get raped by a bunch of girls.

Tatsumi had plenty of time to engage Budo who was literally walking upo to him, that scan confused me as he wasn't in Tatsumi's face when he took out his teigu but then he instantly thrust his arm into him after. Tatsumi now is much stronger than the Tatsumi then.each day even by walking he's improving his physic which is needed for using a Armour teigu.

Either way my main problem is that people spit on hype the moment Esdeath gets her feats that was long overdue. At least you agree that hype gets proven this isn't Naruto.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 27, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Also only reason najenda lost?
> 
> You say this like Mine's shit wouldn't get blitzed even more horridly.



Tatsumi reacted to Esdeath Link removed


Golden Witch said:


> Genius Sniper
> 
> (That wasn't meant serious by the way)



Link removed

Destroyed Esdeaths ice, did more to Esdeath than all the Night Raid members aside from Susanoo.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 27, 2014)

What the....?

What are you trying to say?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 27, 2014)

>Tatsumi reacted to esdeath

You say this like Mine isn't a fuck lot slower than he is.


----------



## Garcher (Aug 27, 2014)

Please stop seriously talking about Mine vs Esdeath ... it just makes no fucking sense, whether in terms of strength or for the plot.

 If Mine fights Esdeath, she dies in an instant, that is all that would happen.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 27, 2014)

Aikuro said:


> If Mine fights Esdeath, she dies in an instant, that is all that would happen.



She dies in an instant.... if she's lucky.

Holy cow, I don't even want to think what Esdeath will do to her if she has occasion.


----------



## Black Knight (Aug 27, 2014)

Anyone sans Budou vs Esdeath equals curbstomp. What part of "10 teigu users like Akame and over a thousand soldiers" didn't you understand?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 27, 2014)

Why is it that a lot of people don't like Mein? I actually feel sorry for her and it seems that the author is going to kill her in a gruesome way.


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 27, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> Anyone sans Budou vs Esdeath equals curbstomp. What part of "10 teigu users like Akame and over a thousand soldiers" didn't you understand?



It's funny how you're ignoring the fact that it's been stated multiple times that he is her equal.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 27, 2014)

Vongola King said:


> It's funny how you're ignoring the fact that it's been stated multiple times that he is her equal.



Sans means "without". He's saying that people other than Budou would get curbstomped.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 27, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> What the....?
> 
> What are you trying to say?



Out of the remaining NR members Mine has the best chance of beating Esdeath thanks to Pumpkin



The_Evil said:


> She dies in an instant.... if she's lucky.
> 
> Holy cow, I don't even want to think what Esdeath will do to her if she has occasion.



Torture her like she did vs Leone?



Aikuro said:


> Please stop seriously talking about Mine vs Esdeath ... it just makes no fucking sense, whether in terms of strength or for the plot.
> 
> If Mine fights Esdeath, she dies in an instant, that is all that would happen.



Makes no sense in the terms of plot? 2 Girls 1 guy, the winner of their battle will be the undisputed GF of Tatsumi.

I wouldnt be surprised if we see a case of CIS in Esdeath




Black Knight said:


> Anyone sans Budou vs Esdeath equals curbstomp. What part of "10 teigu users like Akame and over a thousand soldiers" didn't you understand?



Over thousands of soldiers like Ogre(fodders) which dont mean squat. As for Akame we will have to wait what is her trump card.



zenieth said:


> >Tatsumi reacted to esdeath
> 
> You say this like Mine isn't a fuck lot slower than he is.



She reacted to Coro who is close in strength to MM Susanno.




Punk Zebra said:


> Why is it that a lot of people don't like Mein? I actually feel sorry for her and it seems that the author is going to kill her in a gruesome way.



I dont like her but some fans underestimate her, she has one of the most powerfuls teigus, the more dangerous the situation is and the stronger her feelings are = Instant death.

Mines feelings for Tatsumi are very strong, and that could be her real trump card if she battles Esdeath. Power of Feelings in Shounen is too strong.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 27, 2014)

Coro sure as hell isn't equivalent to Sus.

And I like how you continuously ignore the fact that:

 a younger Esdeath shat all over Pumpkin.

A crippled Kurome dodged Pumpkin.

Esdeath has outmanuevered people a shit lot faster than Mine.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 27, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Coro sure as hell isn't equivalent to Sus.
> 
> And I like how you continuously ignore the fact that:
> 
> ...



I agree. Mein has no chance in hell.


----------



## Black Knight (Aug 27, 2014)

Esdeath >= Budou >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Everybody else.


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 27, 2014)

The_Evil said:


> Sans means "without". He's saying that people other than Budou would get curbstomped.



Oh my bad, I apologise then.


----------



## Chad (Aug 27, 2014)

Perucho, your Pumpkin argument is No Limits Fallacy.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 27, 2014)

You know, I go around Youtube and have a new hobby of laughing my ass off at people who dropped the Adaption after like 2 Episodes.

Spouting nonsense over how this is the same as Fairy Tail.
Fanservice oriented Shonen with fighting.

"Dropped"

Then again, it's people the series needs to boost it's sales.Ain't doing THAT good sales wise I heard.


----------



## Black Knight (Aug 27, 2014)

As long as I get to see till the battle between Night Raid and the Jaegers I'm okay.


----------



## Chad (Aug 27, 2014)

Hopefully the anime ends off on Chelsea's death.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 27, 2014)

Highly doubt it.

We're at Episode 9 and it'll feature Chapter 15-16.

At this pace, White Fox should easily be able to end it with the fight against Esdeath in the Cathedral.

Matter of fact, Kill the Despair 2 is the perfect cliffhanger.

Lubbock taken away by Ritone
Esdeath recognizing the voice in Incursio having crushed Susanoo
The Great Lord contemplating the future of Mine and Tatsumi
Suzuka rising from her Tomb figuring out he's within Incursio
Glimpse of Wild Hunt

Pretty much screams:
"Stay tuned and look forward to more"
Cause it was also the end of the Arc.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 27, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> You know, I go around Youtube and have a new hobby of laughing my ass off at people who dropped the Adaption after like 2 Episodes.
> 
> Spouting nonsense over how this is the same as Fairy Tail.
> Fanservice oriented Shonen with fighting.
> ...



There are reasons why people gave up quickly, IMO the fans dont dig Tatsumi and they see him as a Natsu clone (they even look alike lol), so far Esdeath has had like 5 mins of screen time, and she is one of the main reasons AGK is great.

If AGK sales were bad, then why is Takahiro bothering with doing a Scheels spinoff?

One of my friends who is a casual fans told me the series is very enjoyable but lacks HOLY SHIT Moments.



Astral said:


> Perucho, your Pumpkin argument is No Limits Fallacy.



How? Because I said Pumpking fully charged with PoF cant put down Esdeath?




zenieth said:


> Coro sure as hell isn't equivalent to Sus.
> 
> And I like how you continuously ignore the fact that:
> 
> ...



No offense to Najenda but from what we saw she never used Pumpkin to her full potential, the blast targetting Kurome wasnt as strong as the one destroying Coro, the only one faster than Mine was MM Susanno who forced Esdeath to use the Time Freezing technique.

I retract of what I said earlier about Coro being as strong as MM Susanno, Berseker Coro is likely stronger than Base Susanno, maybe between Base Susanno and MM Susanno.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 27, 2014)

i hope they animate dog


----------



## zenieth (Aug 27, 2014)

Only one faster than Mine is Susanoo?

Are you blatantly ignoring how Mine couldn't outrun the bomb and Tatsumi could

while carrying her?

Esdeath would kick her teeth in before she could blink.


----------



## Katou (Aug 27, 2014)

Raba was pretty awesome this chapter


----------



## Tenma (Aug 27, 2014)

Well, Mine certainly isn't faster than Akame.

Mine's stats in general are pretty low. Only Lubbock is possibly less physically adept.


----------



## Breadman (Aug 28, 2014)

(Looks at past 30 pages of thread)

*Sigh*..... What is it with characters with freezing powers and their fans having some obsessive need to protect them and not accept any flaws about them?


----------



## Katou (Aug 28, 2014)

pretty sure Mine is the 2nd slowest in the Night Raid 
Chelsea is last


----------



## Roman (Aug 28, 2014)

Tenma said:


> Well, Mine certainly isn't faster than Akame.
> 
> Mine's stats in general are pretty low. Only Lubbock is possibly less physically adept.



Eh, no, Rabac is defo more physically capable than Mine because his teigu requires him to be fighting at a closer range to his opponents, tho I wouldn't place him anywhere near the more fighting-oriented members of NR. The only one less physically capable than Mine would be Chelsea.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 28, 2014)

Yoshua said:


> (Looks at past 30 pages of thread)
> 
> *Sigh*..... What is it with characters with freezing powers and their fans having some obsessive need to protect them and not accept any flaws about them?



Why don't you take that passive aggressive hitsugaya bullshit somewhere people  would give a darn?


----------



## Darth (Aug 28, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Why don't you take that passive aggressive hitsugaya bullshit somewhere people  would give a darn?



How about you calm the fuck down and rationally respond to logical arguments.


----------



## Katou (Aug 28, 2014)

Freedan said:


> The only one less physically capable than Mine would be Chelsea.


i wouldn't be so sure since
Chelsea was considered to be a profesional assassin. .plus her killing requires her to close range . . .so i wouldn't be surprise if she knew a bit of martial arts


----------



## Roman (Aug 28, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> i wouldn't be so sure since
> Chelsea was considered to be a profesional assassin. .plus her killing requires her to close range . . .so i wouldn't be surprise if she knew a bit of martial arts



She's close range and a trained a assassin, but being an assassin doesn't necessarily mean being a skilled fighter. Iirc, she even said that she's not very good in direct confrontations like other members of NR. Her skill lies in infiltration and deception, which allows her to reach her targets without them knowing about it. She never goes for the direct approach. Perhaps she has some martial skill, but for her, it's not as necessary as it would be for Rabac, and he's demonstrated many more feats of martial and physical skill than Chelsea.


----------



## Katou (Aug 28, 2014)

wasn't Tatsumi a trickster in episode 2?


----------



## scerpers (Aug 28, 2014)

isn't the point of being an assassin is that you're shitty at fighting so you try and kill your enemies by getting the drop on them?


> wasn't Tatsumi a trickster in episode 2?


no


----------



## Katou (Aug 28, 2014)

Freedan said:


> She's close range and a trained a assassin, but being an assassin doesn't necessarily mean being a skilled fighter. Iirc, she even said that she's not very good in direct confrontations like other members of NR. Her skill lies in infiltration and deception, which allows her to reach her targets without them knowing about it. She never goes for the direct approach. Perhaps she has some martial skill, but for her, it's not as necessary as it would be for Rabac, and he's demonstrated many more feats of martial and physical skill than Chelsea.



i see. .
Speaking of feats. .has Mine ever demonstrated her martial prowess?
If she did. ..i probably skipped a chapter or i was too blind to see it 
excluding the gag parts


----------



## Roman (Aug 28, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> i see. .
> Speaking of feats. .has Mine ever demonstrated her martial prowess?
> If she did. ..i probably skipped a chapter or i was too blind to see it



She definitely used her rifle to slice off someone's arms (probably Coro but don't quote me on that) so she has displayed CQC feats before.

And besides, even if her martial prowess isn't as great as the other characters', she's got to be at least average in terms of fitness to be able to carry her sniper rifle, which should have some weight to it, and occasionally change positions depending on what's required of the situation.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 28, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> i see. .
> Speaking of feats. .has Mine ever demonstrated her martial prowess?
> If she did. ..i probably skipped a chapter or i was too blind to see it
> excluding the gag parts



she's been doing some sparring with akame, but i doubt she's very good at cqc


----------



## Katou (Aug 28, 2014)

i see, so she isn't that much to be underestimated. . Although about Raba. . Doesn't taking a hit from wave on GC and live a huge feat? Wait. .i might have been hallucinating but. .he did take a punch from wave right?


----------



## Tenma (Aug 28, 2014)

Yeah, he did.

With the exception of Chelsea and Sheele, most of the NR have some good durability feats though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 28, 2014)

Scerpers said:
			
		

> isn't the point of being an assassin is that you're shitty at fighting so you try and kill your enemies by getting the drop on them?



not at all

the origin of assassins was just people who did killing like soldiers but dishonorably back when people cared about codes and shit

like for instance all ninjas were basically disgraced samurai


----------



## Roman (Aug 28, 2014)

Tenma said:


> Yeah, he did.
> 
> With the exception of Chelsea and Sheele, most of the NR have some good durability feats though.



Which kinda proves my point that Rabac isn't a pushover. I'd think the last two chapters also serve as testament to how tough he is.


----------



## Larcher (Aug 28, 2014)

Next chapter will revolve around Esdese going berserk and ruminating killing Mein, which will occur in the next few chapters. And Tatsumi will then plant himself into Akame in depression


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 28, 2014)

The arc, when he raped two of the demon 4, should have removed all doubt regarding Rabac's badassness.


----------



## Katou (Aug 28, 2014)

Larcher said:


> Next chapter will revolve around Esdese going berserk and ruminating killing Mein, which will occur in the next few chapters. And Tatsumi will then plant himself into Akame in depression



if that did happen. .then Tatsumi will now be aware that having a girlfriend will get you're girlfriend killed
so its more likely that he'll avoid relationships for awhile


----------



## zenieth (Aug 28, 2014)

Darth said:


> How about you calm the fuck down and rationally respond to logical arguments.



Calling out hitsugaya related stuff aint logical last i check.

But I know you're bullshitting so


----------



## zenieth (Aug 28, 2014)

WAD said:


> not at all
> 
> the origin of assassins was just people who did killing like soldiers but dishonorably back when people cared about codes and shit
> 
> like for instance all ninjas were basically disgraced samurai



This is bullshit considering the honor code was a load of croc.

Ninjas were farmers and peasants who took to a skill to not get their shit kicked in by samurai who did what they wanted cause "Fuck you, I'mma samurai"


----------



## Black Knight (Aug 28, 2014)

Larcher said:


> Next chapter will revolve around Esdese going berserk and ruminating killing Mein, which will occur in the next few chapters. And Tatsumi will then plant himself into Akame in depression



Predictable as fuck, so it won't happen. Also, way to ignore Esdeath doesn't even know who his girlfriend is. Moreover, you are already assuming her reaction to the news.

People who speak random stuff should know better how unpredictable this manga is


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 28, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Only one faster than Mine is Susanoo?
> 
> Are you blatantly ignoring how Mine couldn't outrun the bomb and Tatsumi could
> 
> ...



Because she was injured after fighting Seryu and she tripped when she was running away from the explosion?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 28, 2014)

You guys! Stop advocating for Meins death. Don't you have any *feels* for her?


----------



## Jagger (Aug 28, 2014)

I think a better twist for the series would be Mein surviving while Esdese dies/stops trying to kill her for any reason.

It'd be much better than the typical death we're all expecting.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2014)

No that wouldn't be a better twist for the series. It aint even got to do with mine or esdeath.That'd just be pure anticlimatic.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> Because she was injured after fighting Seryu and she tripped when she was running away from the explosion?



None of her injuries save her trip impeded her ability to run and she was still well into the range of the bomb given that.

Ignoring that you have to assume mein is faster than tatsumi, syura, wave(who's definitely faster than her), najenda, akame and Leone. 

Considering her skill set, that's a big no.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2014)

Particularly that she's fast enough to overcome someone whocan react to three of those folks in short order.


----------



## Breadman (Aug 29, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Why don't you take that passive aggressive hitsugaya bullshit somewhere people  would give a darn?



Hahah, that's real good. No, I was talking about Esdeath and Rukia, there are enough people that wail on Toshiro to make that one fair.

But hey, don't let me stop you from making unfair assumptions about what I'm talking about.


----------



## Roman (Aug 29, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> You guys! Stop advocating for Meins death. Don't you have any *feels* for her?



We're not advocating it (I'm not anyways). It's just that there's no point to think about it. Esdeath is way too powerful for her to deal with.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Aug 29, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> if that did happen. .then Tatsumi will now be aware that having a girlfriend will get you're girlfriend killed
> so its more likely that he'll avoid relationships for awhile


Wonder how he'd react if she dies? Losing a girlfriend is a whole other ball game compared to losing a comrade.


Punk Zebra said:


> You guys! Stop advocating for Meins death. Don't you have any *feels* for her?


No...


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 29, 2014)

Jagger said:


> I think a better twist for the series would be Mein surviving while Esdese dies/stops trying to kill her for any reason.
> 
> It'd be much better than the typical death we're all expecting.



A good plot-twist would be Tatsumi dying along with Mine, Wave has proved to be a character fans can get behind, he would be a suitable replacement for Tatsumi as MC.



zenieth said:


> None of her injuries save her trip impeded her ability to run and she was still well into the range of the bomb given that.
> 
> Ignoring that you have to assume mein is faster than tatsumi, syura, wave(who's definitely faster than her), najenda, akame and Leone.
> 
> Considering her skill set, that's a big no.



It looked to me that she injured her foot when she tripped, because she said "Oh shit, my foot".


----------



## Ftg07 (Aug 29, 2014)

Am I the only one who think Akame will end up with Tatsumi and something horrible will happen to Mine


----------



## Garcher (Aug 29, 2014)

ftg07 said:


> something horrible will happen to Mine



Well there is that prophecy


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 29, 2014)

ftg07 said:


> Am I the only one who think Akame will end up with Tatsumi and something horrible will happen to Mine



You and every other akamextatsumi shippers.


----------



## Evolution (Aug 29, 2014)

Question. How many Teigus have been revealed thus far? And can a Teigu be destroyed?


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 29, 2014)

EVO said:


> Question. How many Teigus have been revealed thus far? And can a Teigu be destroyed?



After a quick google search: 26 and yes they can be destroyed.(sus/koro)


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 29, 2014)

27 counting the Prime Ministers Teigu.

OMQ was in Vollstandig right from the start of the fight along with all the the other SR.


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 29, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> 27 counting the Prime Ministers Teigu.
> 
> OMQ was in Vollstandig right from the start of the fight along with all the the other SR.



He asked revealed teigu's the PM teigu hasn't been revealed yet we know nothing of it.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 29, 2014)

Jagger said:


> I think a better twist for the series would be Mein surviving while Esdese dies/stops trying to kill her for any reason.
> 
> It'd be much better than the typical death we're all expecting.



Despite how Esdese is I don't want her to die either.

If Leone dies I'm going to boycott this manga!


----------



## Garcher (Aug 30, 2014)

Looks like official art


----------



## Ftg07 (Aug 30, 2014)

Aikuro said:


> Looks like official art



Link doesn't work but im gonna guess its this image


----------



## Black Knight (Aug 30, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> If Leone dies I'm going to boycott this manga!



Then brace yourself. She has the "Nee-san" status on her while Bulat was the "Aniki". Follow the pattern?


----------



## Evolution (Aug 30, 2014)

ftg07 said:


> Link doesn't work but im gonna guess its this image


Esdese, huh? Why am I not surprised.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 30, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> Then brace yourself. She has the "Nee-san" status on her while Bulat was the "Aniki". Follow the pattern?



I know, thats the scary thing about it.


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 30, 2014)

Esdese would be pretty tempting if she wasn't such a hardcore sadist.


----------



## Garcher (Aug 30, 2014)

ftg07 said:


> Link doesn't work but im gonna guess its this image



It's another one 
Mark the link in your bar and press enter and it should work. ( it does for me)

That Esdeath :33


----------



## Evolution (Aug 30, 2014)

Aikuro said:


> Looks like official art


This one huh. Not bad. 
I do have to wonder what she wants to do with that foot of hers.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 30, 2014)

The_Evil said:


> Esdese would be pretty tempting if she wasn't such a hardcore sadist.



One day Tatsumi will kill that inside her or maybe her.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 30, 2014)

EVO said:


> This one huh. Not bad.
> I do have to wonder what she wants to do with that foot of hers.



looks like they got the feet down right 
*Spoiler*: __ 



foot fetish


----------



## scerpers (Aug 30, 2014)

esudesu has the best body
perfect legs
perfect ass
perfect tits
perfect thighs


----------



## scerpers (Aug 30, 2014)

perfect SMILE
i want to protect it


----------



## zenieth (Aug 30, 2014)

Yoshua said:


> Hahah, that's real good. No, I was talking about Esdeath and Rukia, there are enough people that wail on Toshiro to make that one fair.
> 
> But hey, don't let me stop you from making unfair assumptions about what I'm talking about.



The character doesn't matter. The point is that it's a dumb comparison because esdeath isn't excused of her flaws, unless your username is rukia.

It's a pointless jab that has nothing to do with what's actually being discussed.


----------



## Ftg07 (Aug 31, 2014)

Aikuro said:


> It's another one
> Mark the link in your bar and press enter and it should work. ( it does for me)
> 
> That Esdeath :33



Oh okay I see it now, well I saw both of those so I just linked the latest one.


----------



## OS (Aug 31, 2014)

sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon


----------



## Garcher (Aug 31, 2014)

Best girl


----------



## Roman (Aug 31, 2014)

Perfection incarnate


----------



## Misaki Yata (Aug 31, 2014)

Esdeath the bland villain who wows the viewers with her tits(the animators clearly love to enhance the size since Akame's bust is huge in the anime).

I'm not pleased with the artist, Kurome wasn't drawn well neither was Wave comparing this art to the early art style the author used is jaw dropping.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 31, 2014)

White Fox has buffed Esdeaths boobs.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 31, 2014)

No matter what she still looks gorgeous.


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Sep 1, 2014)

If only she's as good of a character as she looks.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 1, 2014)

TwentyFifthNight said:


> If only she's as good of a character as she looks.



I like you already


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 1, 2014)

Speak for yourself please.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 1, 2014)

Please do speak for yourself. Your in lala land when you post that.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 1, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> Speak for yourself please.





Mei Lin said:


> Please do speak for yourself. Your in lala land when you post that.






It's ok to like poorly written chars and make excuses for them. Don't get mad.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 1, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> Speak for yourself please.





Mei Lin said:


> Please do speak for yourself. Your in lala land when you post that.



isn't it taken as read that he's speaking for himself when he posts that, especially since he didn't say something suggesting otherwise like "_everyone wishes_ she was as good as she looks"

please do stay mad, nerds


----------



## Salad (Sep 1, 2014)

Cosmina best gurl


----------



## Katou (Sep 1, 2014)

OS said:


> sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon



my god. .
Perfectly well executed White Fox!


----------



## Dark (Sep 1, 2014)

Just caught up to the latest chapter. When is the next chapter coming out?


----------



## Salad (Sep 1, 2014)

Dark said:


> Just caught up to the latest chapter. When is the next chapter coming out?



Spoilers come around the end of the month (20th-23th usually), and the fully translated chapter comes like a day or two after


----------



## Katou (Sep 1, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> White Fox has buffed Esdeaths boobs.



for some reason I'm not happy about them emphasizing all of the boobs. . If they were going to do it. .mind as well make Mein a b-cup


----------



## Katou (Sep 1, 2014)

Dark said:


> Just caught up to the latest chapter. When is the next chapter coming out?



its Monthly. .so. . For awhile


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 1, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> isn't it taken as read that he's speaking for himself when he posts that, especially since he didn't say something suggesting otherwise like "_everyone wishes_ she was as good as she looks"
> 
> please do stay mad, nerds



Implying calling somebody a nerd count as an insult .   You tried.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Sep 1, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> for some reason I'm not happy about them emphasizing all of the boobs. . If they were going to do it. .mind as well make Mein a b-cup



they had to enhance the small part of what makes Esdeath 'good' as a villain.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 5, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> if that did happen. .then Tatsumi will now be aware that having a girlfriend will get you're girlfriend killed
> so its more likely that he'll avoid relationships for awhile



maybe i was being over zealous.



Black Knight said:


> Predictable as fuck, so it won't happen. Also, way to ignore Esdeath doesn't even know who his girlfriend is. Moreover, you are already assuming her reaction to the news.
> 
> People who speak random stuff should know better how unpredictable this manga is



She can still go in a predictable fassion


----------



## AsunA (Sep 5, 2014)

Practically threw my tablet when hitting chapter 52  

Esdeath will probably torture Tatsumi till death. Not a wise move of him to say that he's got a gf. Have to say that Tatsumi x Mine is just horribly written. I rather wanted this manga to be relationship free


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 5, 2014)

This what pretty much anyone who ships Tatsumi with any other of the girls says: trash their relationship for no other reason except sounding like a butthurt loser who can't digest the harsh truth.

Sucks to be you


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 5, 2014)

^ Thats how I expect the fans to react if somehow Takahiros makes Mine look like she has a chance in defeating Esdeath once they fight.

When are we getting the raws for Chapter 53, anyone knows?


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 5, 2014)

2 more weeks, Perucho.

As for what concerns the other subject, we have to get realistic. As of this moment there's no one who can rival Esdeath other than Budou. And I certainly don't expect her to be put into some trouble without one awesome team effort performance.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 5, 2014)

Will Najenda will bring up reinforcements? With more than 1 Susanno increases the chances of defeating either Esdeath or Budou.

I can see Leone pulling a Piccolo and sacrifices herself for Mine.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 5, 2014)

Yes! The Tatsumi x Mein relationship is a weird one and it came about awkwardly, especially on Tatsumis side. The author is obviously setting up a tragic moment for that pairing and I expect Incursio to evolve yet again cause of it.

Also, keep in mind that if Esdeath does kill Mein then all who hope for a Tatsumi x Esdeath relationship will end up being 100% disappointed....Tatsumi will never forgive her as long as he lives!

I can only prey for Mein now


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 5, 2014)

If anything, their relationship is of the kind that starts to develop for real after they've started going out. I think in a manga like Akame ga Kill is more suited using that method rather than the usual and slow where the guy and the girl don't become canon until after countless ship teases and whole lot of exposition.

As for Leone, yeah. What with "returning the favor" and being the Nee-san. It never bodes well whenever a character gets such a label.

Najenda said it loud and clear: to even have a slight chance to bring Esdeath down, 10 teigu users like Akame and over a thousand elite soldiers aproximately. All this only for one single enemy, speaks volumes about Esdeath.


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 5, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> ^ Thats how I expect the fans to react if somehow Takahiros makes Mine look like she has a chance in defeating Esdeath once they fight.
> 
> When are we getting the raws for Chapter 53, anyone knows?



What is up with your obsession with mein winning against esdese? 

Read the fucking manga and get it through your thick skull that mein is fodder against esdese. Nothing you say changes this.

Get the fuck over it.


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 5, 2014)

Can Mein die already?

I don't even have anything in particular against her, but god, Tatsumi love live is taking the plot over like cancer.


----------



## Breadman (Sep 6, 2014)

zenieth said:


> The character doesn't matter. The point is that it's a dumb comparison because esdeath isn't excused of her flaws, unless your username is rukia.
> 
> It's a pointless jab that has nothing to do with what's actually being discussed.



This is a general thread about Akame Ga Kill, so I'm pretty sure I'm allowed to bring up my opinions on other matters in the thread since we don't have specific threads for each topic in the manga.

And I had been reading the past few pages, of the thread, and had noticed just how biased and defensive so many people were getting for Esdeath. Just like how many people get biased towards a couple of other ice characters in other mangas and get defensive as well when people disagree on subjects regarding to those characters.

Plus, this forums has multiple mangas that it showcases, so making comparisons between other mangas seems alright, considering the circumstances.


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 6, 2014)

The_Evil said:


> I don't even have anything in particular against her, but god, Tatsumi love live is taking the plot over like cancer.



You must be blind then, for only a few pages were dedicated to that, while all the rest had focused on the central plot as always. And of course, anyone with a bit of understanding expected this would hit Esdeath the hard way. This is one of the main purposes of this subplot.

But I'm tired of discussing the same shit always. Couldn't we just change for once the topic of discussion?


----------



## Shinryu (Sep 6, 2014)

We all know Tatsumi will get Akame in the end.Mein will be sacrificed to Esdeath very soon and Leone getting Tatsumi is pedophilia and wrong.

Tatsumi and Akame will make beautiful babies it totally compliments Kurome and Wave.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 6, 2014)

>implying Mein isn't pregnant with Tatsumi's babies
 >implying TatsumI doesn't get mindfucked and becames a new general after killing
>implying that Tatsumi's child isn't the real MC during AgK part 2


----------



## Ruse (Sep 6, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> ^ Thats how I expect the fans to react if *somehow Takahiros makes Mine look like she has a chance in defeating Esdeath once they fight.*
> When are we getting the raws for Chapter 53, anyone knows?



With Esdeath's portrayal that's highly unlikely, unless the latter is heavily nerfed.

Anyway I'm dying to see how Esdeath is reacting to what Tatsumi said.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 6, 2014)

Heavenly Demon said:


> With Esdeath's portrayal that's highly unlikely, unless the latter is heavily nerfed.
> 
> *Anyway I'm dying to see how Esdeath is reacting to what Tatsumi said*.



I just have a bad feeling in the back of my head that Rabac will come in to try and rescue Tatsumi...only to find him completely mind broken by Esdese (although this has only been about a day or two....she has time freezing abilities, we don't really know the extent of how well she can manipulate time. Could be some Tsukuyomi level of bullshit at work).

God that would be brutal...


----------



## scerpers (Sep 6, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> ^ Thats how I expect the fans to react if somehow Takahiros makes Mine look like she has a chance in defeating Esdeath once they fight.
> 
> When are we getting the raws for Chapter 53, anyone knows?



listen m8
unless mine undergoes some serious buff master flex training, she's not killing sdesu. it's just not realistic


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 6, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> We all know Tatsumi will get Akame in the end.Mein will be sacrificed to Esdeath very soon and *Leone getting Tatsumi is pedophilia and wrong.*
> 
> Tatsumi and Akame will make beautiful babies it totally compliments Kurome and Wave.



GTFO!!!
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 6, 2014)

In case guys you dont know, Mine vs Seryu will be the final fight of Season I of the AGK anime, which means Takahiro has likely plans for Mine vs Esdeath battle in the future.


----------



## -Z- (Sep 7, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> isn't it taken as read that he's speaking for himself when he posts that, especially since he didn't say something suggesting otherwise like "_everyone wishes_ she was as good as she looks"
> 
> please do stay mad, *nerds*



Coming from someone that's been on an *anime forum* for over *5 years*.


----------



## Larcher (Sep 7, 2014)

Shinryu said:


> We all know Tatsumi will get Akame in the end.Mein will be sacrificed to Esdeath very soon and Leone getting Tatsumi is pedophilia and wrong.
> 
> Tatsumi and Akame will make beautiful babies it totally compliments Kurome and Wave.



I don't know off the top of my head how old Leone is, but I do think tatsumi will end up with Akame.

Don't know what'll happen with Raba and Najenda.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 7, 2014)

Tatsumi will change EsuDesu, you haters just cant accept the undeniable truth .


----------



## scerpers (Sep 7, 2014)

don't do that hito


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 7, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> don't do that hito


Do what, i just speak the truth.
I thought you  like EsuDesu as well.


----------



## -Z- (Sep 7, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> I just have a bad feeling in the back of my head that Rabac will come in to try and rescue Tatsumi...only to find him completely mind broken by Esdese (although this has only been about a day or two....she has time freezing abilities, we don't really know the extent of how well she can manipulate time. Could be some Tsukuyomi level of bullshit at work).
> 
> God that would be brutal...



She said she can't use it for that long and only once a day.


----------



## Tenma (Sep 7, 2014)

I don't think Mine will die before Lubbock and Leone.

So I honestly think she will live past this giant death flag...again.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 7, 2014)

Mine is guaranteed to die, im not even sure how she can be saved by now.
Im never wrong by the way.


----------



## AsunA (Sep 7, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> This what pretty much anyone who ships Tatsumi with any other of the girls says: trash their relationship for no other reason except sounding like a butthurt loser who can't digest the harsh truth.
> 
> Sucks to be you



WOOOWww, what's your probz with me, mate :amazed You sound like those rabbit delusional fangirls who explode when "trashing" their OTP. UH, since when did I trash those two? 

I have nothing against Mine, but their romance was kinda out of the blue. But as someone else pointed out, I guess in this kind of manga where there's practically no time to build up a romance, this kind of thing is more suited.

UGH, I'm still kinda upset about Susanoo being dead


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 7, 2014)

People forgot Mine is Takahiros favorite character so expect her to have a good performance vs Esdeath.


----------



## AsunA (Sep 7, 2014)

O really? He gave her the most boring teigu though...


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 7, 2014)

He gave her a teigu that increases in power if she is in danger, you couldn't ask for a better weapon in AgK.


----------



## AsunA (Sep 7, 2014)

That aspect of her teigu is indeed powerful. Though the size of her gun seems... impractical during fights since it's so huge. I thought for sure that she was done for when she was going head to head with Seryu though...


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 7, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> People forgot Mine is Takahiros favorite character so expect her to have a good performance vs Esdeath.



Thats news to me


----------



## zenieth (Sep 7, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> He gave her a teigu that increases in power if she is in danger, you couldn't ask for a better weapon in AgK.



you still need to fire though.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 7, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Thats news to me



yeah it's been floating around the internet for a while. i've never seen a source for it so take it with a grain of salt


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 8, 2014)

I wonder where the Anime will end.
We're at Episode 10 and we're already at Stylish.
Mine vs Seryu doesn't seem like the end at all, I'm guessing the aftermath of the Cathedral battle with Esdeath/Susanoo's Death Chapter.

I mean, read through it.Would be the perfect end.Also does seem like this IS where Takahiro knew this gets an Anime as the entire chapter reeks of "End of Season 1" as if it was made for that.


----------



## Tenma (Sep 8, 2014)

It definitely isn't ending at Mine vs Seryu. The end of the Borick arc seems a good place to end as any, since the revolution really kicks off as a result of it. Not to mention Esdeath and Wave (the two main antagonists) finally get to show what they are truly capable of.

People thought Mine would die when she fought Seryu the second time. Everyone thought she would die again when she decided she was going to delay her confession to Tatsumi. She's lived through 2 major death flags, what's a third?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 8, 2014)

Tenma said:


> It definitely isn't ending at Mine vs Seryu. The end of the Borick arc seems a good place to end as any, since the revolution really kicks off as a result of it. Not to mention Esdeath and Wave (the two main antagonists) finally get to show what they are truly capable of.
> 
> People thought Mine would die when she fought Seryu the second time. Everyone thought she would die again when she decided she was going to delay her confession to Tatsumi. She's lived through 2 major death flags, what's a third?



You know the saying....third times a charm.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 8, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> People forgot Mine is Takahiros favorite character so expect her to have a good performance vs Esdeath.




The author is a sadist.
If what you say is true, she will have the most gruesome ending of them all.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 8, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> The author is a sadist.
> If what you say is true, she will have the most gruesome ending of them all.



Well we already had the following:

Head decapitation
Face skinning
Chopped off limbs
Being eaten 
Poisoning

Am I missing anymore? What can be worse than what has already been done. The only thing that would be worse is a combination of those. But, anything can be bad since Mein looks like a loli.


Si


----------



## -Z- (Sep 8, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> He gave her a teigu that increases in power if she is in danger, you couldn't ask for a better weapon in AgK.


Well it won't really do much in a CQC situation when the opponent is someone much faster than her.




Punk Zebra said:


> Well we already had the following:
> 
> Head decapitation
> Face skinning
> ...


-Scaphism
-Getting shut in a sarcophagus with some cannibalistic insects locked in with you (like the ones from the Mummy franchise)
-Rat torture
-Pear of Anguish (makes most sense since Mein wanted to get intimate with Tatsumi)
-Or simply .


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 8, 2014)

Straw hat Ziggy said:


> Well it won't really do much in a CQC situation when the opponent is someone much faster than her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a horrible way to go out, it would take the victim to long to die.

All that mentioned can only happen if Esdeath was to kidnap Mein or if she fights her and takes her to the capital.


----------



## Garcher (Sep 8, 2014)

Btw, when does AgK Zero usually release?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 15, 2014)

^ don't know.

Is there a new chapter on the way or what?


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 15, 2014)

Well if Mine dies, expect it to be worse than Chelsea.

I don't buy the relationship Takahiro created with them, knowing how the series operates it's best to prepare it's all to break them apart horribly.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 15, 2014)

zenieth said:


> No that wouldn't be a better twist for the series. It aint even got to do with mine or esdeath.That'd just be pure anticlimatic.


With 'better twist', I don't mean 'better writing' (I heavily implied such thing, I must admit). It's just it'd be boring for Mein to die as everyone expects given how built up her death since we all know how obsessed Esdese is with 'her' Tatsumi.

Maybe what I meant to say is that I would enjoy said ending due the fans' reactions.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 17, 2014)

Just got into this series, and I find it really good. It's one of the few series that really blindsides me with the direction it's heading and subverts traditional troupes in the most fantastic ways. Just when I think someone is going to switch sides because they are really good at heart they turn into the most merciless killer of all. Or just when I think one character is going to die, it ends up being a totally unexpected one to bite the bullet. 

With all of that said, it does follow some common troupes, such as Bulat dying. And to weigh in on Mine, I think this will be one of those times when the series does not twist, and Mine will die. The fact of the matter is Mine has to be gotten out of the way so that Tatsumi's relationship with Akame can be explored. 

Also given that we are nearing the revolution and chances are the manga is not ending any time soon, I can only imagine that the revolution will end in failure or those in charge of the revolution will turn out to be worse villains than the prime minister. In which case I think we can expect Night Raid to be wiped out, with Mine sacrificing herself to save Tatsumi. Than it will just be Tatsumi and Akame on the run. 

I mean I can't really see the revolution succeeding and than the manga just being Tatsumi and the other defending their new empire from some other threats; that's too bright of a direction for such a dark story to take.

I'll also add that I don't think it will be Esdeath that kills Mine. To me that is too straight forward. I find it more likely that Wave kills her. 

However the manga continues to surprise me, so I may be wrong.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 17, 2014)

> Tatsumi's relationship with Akame can be explored.



Are you implicating that Akame has any relevance.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2014)

she did

that one time

long ago


in that one arc


----------



## Sablés (Sep 17, 2014)

^pics or gtfo


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2014)

she did

that one time

long ago


in that one arc


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2014)

it was against that one guy

think his name was zinc or something


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 17, 2014)

Akame will be relevant again once Esdeath tearfully kills Tatsumi, Mein, and Rabac and the perspective of the story changes so that Wave is the main protagonist with Kurome the female lead and Akame becomes the main antagonist (thus finally making the title apt )


----------



## Turrin (Sep 17, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Are you implicating that Akame has any relevance.


Her names in the title, her sister is one of the Big Bads of the series, and she's been consistently the second strongest in Night Raid. How is she not relevant?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2014)

Kurome is relevant

Akame is woefully irrelevant


In fact

*NEW EDICT*

Akame has been demoted to Kurome

Kurome is now promoted to Akame

problem solved.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 17, 2014)

zenieth said:


> Kurome is relevant
> 
> Akame is woefully irrelevant


Akame has defeated many of the main antagonists in the series. Kurome's build up is also obviously an extension of Akame's relevance. Akame's story is just a slower burn than the stories of other characters, because there stories need to be told faster, as they are on death watch.

And Akame is not one of my favorite characters at all so far, but can't deny that she's been extremely relevant as a Nigh Raid operative and that the story is building her up to be even more relevant in the future.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2014)

many of the main antagonists?

She beat stylish


And even that was a team effort.


her entire claim to fame is 'sister of that one really relevant chick on the jaegers that wants to kill her'


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2014)

Kurome seems more interesting for sure.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2014)

Najenda's story is intrinsically linked to the overarching conflict with Esdeath who is the main antagonist on top of being night raid's leader.

Mine is Tatsumi's girlfriend, completed her revenge for scheele against seryuu and the possible source of strife between esdeath and tatsumi.

Even Big sis Leone represents the unheard people of the empire.

Akame is kurome's sister who wants to kill her.


----------



## Roman (Sep 18, 2014)

zenieth said:


> many of the main antagonists?
> 
> She beat stylish
> 
> ...



And the manga somehow being named after her. What's up with that? O_o


----------



## zenieth (Sep 18, 2014)

already said

she's been downgraded to kurome

zombie chick is now akame


----------



## Roman (Sep 18, 2014)

Manga should be renamed Kurome ga Kill


----------



## scerpers (Sep 18, 2014)

kurome is kill alright
aids harvester


----------



## Darth (Sep 18, 2014)

Give it time you impatient imbeciles. Akame will get her arc eventually.


----------



## wibisana (Sep 18, 2014)

help me, I stop reading when Lubbock being chased in the City by some other assassins (not jaegger)
where is it
thx


----------



## Turrin (Sep 18, 2014)

zenieth said:


> many of the main antagonists?
> 
> She beat stylish


She defeated Stylish, Enshin, Toby, and Ibara

Not all of them were main villains, throughout the series, but they were some of the strongest of the arc villains. She was also in part responsible for Bols defeat. 

And just how many Jaegers can she get to kill herself? We know she's going to be the one dealing with Kurome. She already got to be heavily involved in Stylish and Bol's downfalls. So if she was given another Jaeger she would have ether defeated or been heavily involved in the downfall of half of the Jaeger team, which would eclipse the other characters too much. 

Akame is also tied to the assassin system that trained her and Kurome, so it stands reason that there is at least one more Big Bad that she's tied to (whoever was in charge of that), besides Kurome. If Leone gets to represent the unheard people in the empire than, Akame represents those who were used by the assassin program.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Sep 19, 2014)

Reading the older posts is quite interesting.


----------



## Katou (Sep 19, 2014)

still no new chapter?


----------



## Garcher (Sep 19, 2014)

Just a few more days now 

I hope we don't get teased again and there is still no Esdeath.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 19, 2014)

Incoming Esdeath raping Tastumi scene


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 19, 2014)

Well it's clear Takahiro seems to be up to something with Esdeaths reaction.

We know for a fact some time has passed since then story wise and I doubt she's been sitting there with that expression on her face all this time.

I'm guessing Lubbock is gonna come across the aftermath.
Which makes me worried cause if you look back at kill the temptation you'll remember Tatsumi said he and his feelings (how he can't love someone with a mindset like Esdeath) won't be changed by her even if he's tortured in response to Esdeath commenting how she WILL change him.

See.....this is where I can't judge Esdeath.
I can see her actually torturing Tatsumi to put his word to the test but I can also see her refraining from that cause she loves him too much.


So I wouldn't be surprised if Lubbock in his escape does come across the torture chamber finding Tatsumi.
You know what?
If it wouldn't be the palace I'd have said Lubbock is gonna free Tatsumi but ends up dying in the process killed by Budou with Tats getting away.


----------



## Tenma (Sep 20, 2014)

Turrin said:


> She defeated Stylish, Enshin, Toby, and Ibara
> 
> Not all of them were main villains, throughout the series, but they were some of the strongest of the arc villains. She was also in part responsible for Bols defeat.
> 
> ...




Leone was the one largely responsible for Bols' defeat by breaking his Teigu, and Chelsea killed him. Akame had little do with that.

Fact of the matter is, in terms of plot relevance, character development and meaningful character interactions, she comes off as horribly lacking compared to Mine, Wave, Kurome and Esdeatb, and is about on equal footing with Leone, Rabac and Najenda.

If the manga wasn't named after her no one would consider her a particularly important character.


----------



## Garcher (Sep 20, 2014)

Akame really wasn't that relevant so far ... however I think this will change once her prequel is finished


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Sep 20, 2014)

Spoiler


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 20, 2014)

Cheeky Nayrudo said:


> Spoiler



Dat legit or what?


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (Sep 20, 2014)

I dunno, u tell me


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 20, 2014)

you can't be dropping bombs like that, and tell me "idk", m8.
You just can't.
You just...


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 20, 2014)

That was some Roronoa Zoros Zolo shit, wow.


----------



## Black Knight (Sep 20, 2014)

And to make matters worse...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Esdeath tells Tatsumi about what just happened. She's again rejected by him, thus triggering her worst side. Esdeath is finally fed up and sentences Tatsumi to death.


----------



## SternRitter (Sep 20, 2014)

God fucking dammit...


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 20, 2014)

Dude was cut down by Zoro for sure.


----------



## Reznor (Sep 20, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

